# Patch 1.5.0.6 verfügbar.



## Aldaria (18. September 2009)

Jaja ich weis, es werden wieder welche behaupten es ist Spam.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (18. September 2009)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Jaja ich weis, es werden wieder welche behaupten es ist Spam.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Spam? ^^

5,2 mb, geht ja


----------



## leckaeis (18. September 2009)

Ist 1.5.0.6 jetzt die finale Version ?


----------



## Aldaria (18. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Spam? ^^
> 
> 5,2 mb, geht ja



Naja, dachte an die Info.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber der Patch find ich doch bisschen arg klein, dass kann irgendwie nicht alles gewesen sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seymour09 (18. September 2009)

"Aion - Suche nach Updates..."

->"Fehler beim letzten Vorgang"


Also bei mir gibt's noch nichts zum laden


----------



## Heldentod1 (18. September 2009)

Könnt ihr shcon saugN?


----------



## Aldaria (18. September 2009)

Saugen und Installieren geht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Bei mir gings. Geduld mein junger Padawan.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## __Bacardii__ (18. September 2009)

hmm geht noch net


----------



## dat_holgi (18. September 2009)

bestätige das mal grad nen 5,2mb patch auf 1.5.0.6


----------



## Thunderphönix (18. September 2009)

Bei mir hat der auch was kleines gesaugt,aber glaub net dass der entgültig fertig is damit,nun steht wieder Fehler beim letzten Vorgang

klickt mal rechtsklick --> Eigenschaften --> Local version 1.5.5 ---> Server Version 1.5.5

und bei euch?


----------



## Jelly (18. September 2009)

Heldentod1 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr shcon saugN?



Bin nicht so gut im Saugn das hab ich immer den Damen überlassen ich mach nur die Kaninchen und so sauber , aber ja ich konnte auch laden.


----------



## Nàrdinel (18. September 2009)

Japp, geht und ist am patchen bei mir. Der Download hat keine 5 min. gedauert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es geht loooohos! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Nach dem saugen hat er mir Fehler 1024 beim Starten angezeigt. Ich hab auf Reparieren gedrückt und jetzt patcht er erst.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Naja, dachte an die Info.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wenn sie nur die jeweiligen sprachversionen damit aktiviert haben^^


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Nàrdinel schrieb:


> Japp, geht und ist am patchen bei mir. Der Download hat keine 5 min. gedauert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




5 Minuten? Bei mir warens höchstens 15 Sekunden. Ich liebe meinen 1&1 16Mbit Internetzugang. Vor allem weil ich auch die volle Bandbreite hier nutzen kann.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankuso (18. September 2009)

komisch mein Antivir is losgegangen und meinte es sei ein Trojaner -.- bei euch auch?


----------



## FallenAngel88 (18. September 2009)

bei mir kommt immer noch der fehler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heldentod1 (18. September 2009)

scheiße bei mir gehts noch nich kann das mit den spracheinstellungen da bei optnonen zu zu haben muss das auf englisch oder deutsch jetzt wegen final und so


----------



## __Bacardii__ (18. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> bei mir kommt immer noch der fehler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




me² 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sydria (18. September 2009)

Kankuso schrieb:


> komisch mein Antivir is losgegangen und meinte es sei ein Trojaner -.- bei euch auch?



Jup bei mir auch, keine Ahnung was ich machen soll. Beim starten des Spieles der selbe Fehler.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

Kankuso schrieb:


> komisch mein Antivir is losgegangen und meinte es sei ein Trojaner -.- bei euch auch?


jop, ich habs mal ingoriert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shando_ (18. September 2009)

Kankuso schrieb:


> komisch mein Antivir is losgegangen und meinte es sei ein Trojaner -.- bei euch auch?




jop hab ich auch...


----------



## Aldaria (18. September 2009)

Heldentod1 schrieb:


> scheiße bei mir gehts noch nich kann das mit den spracheinstellungen da bei optnonen zu zu haben muss das auf englisch oder deutsch jetzt wegen final und so



Hmm, ich glaub da kommt doch nochmal ein Patch. =)


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Kankuso schrieb:


> komisch mein Antivir is losgegangen und meinte es sei ein Trojaner -.- bei euch auch?



Es ist keiner Antivir erkennt nur wieder diese Signatur als Trojaner.


----------



## Seymour09 (18. September 2009)

hmmm...

Ich will Unreal Tourna.....äääähhh...AION spielen *schrei* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Turel- (18. September 2009)

Bei mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss ich eig was vor dem download verändern??


----------



## Sin (18. September 2009)

Bei dem ganzen gerede über Saugen werd ich schon wieder rattig... ich sollte mir mal wieder ne neue freundin suchen :-(


----------



## Kayzu (18. September 2009)

war n trojaner drin, hab den aber mal zugelassen. kann den immer noch entfernen wenns sein muss


----------



## Jelly (18. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Bei dem ganzen gerede über Saugen werd ich schon wieder rattig... ich sollte mir mal wieder ne neue freundin suchen :-(



Wer redet den hier von sowas schämen sollte er/sie sich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <- wie wärs mit ihr Sin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaria (18. September 2009)

Wie es scheint, war der Patch für GameGuard. Wird jedenfalls nicht mehr geladen. Die Sprache muss aber immernoch auf Englisch sein, sonst geht es noch nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krossfire (18. September 2009)

Meint ihr echt NCSoft packt einen Trojaner da rein?


Sorry aber ihr habt sie echt net alle an der Waffel.


----------



## Majordomus (18. September 2009)

hmm er sagt das is das Trojanische Pferd TR/Crypt.XPACK.Gen! Is das nu nen Trojaner oder net?! Wahrscheinlich der ausgleichstrojaner zum gameguard was... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heldentod1 (18. September 2009)

Krossfire schrieb:


> Meint ihr echt NCSoft packt einen Trojaner da rein?
> 
> 
> Sorry aber ihr habt sie echt net alle an der Waffel.




du hast wohl noch nie was von getarnten spionen gehört


----------



## Kayzu (18. September 2009)

Majordomus schrieb:


> hmm er sagt das is das Trojanische Pferd TR/Crypt.XPACK.Gen! Is das nu nen Trojaner oder net?! Wahrscheinlich der ausgleichstrojaner zum gameguard was...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du lachst aber ich sehs auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (18. September 2009)

D:\NCSoft\bin32\AION.bin ist das trojanische Pferd TR/Cript.XPACK.Gen
Hatte ich. :>


----------



## -Turel- (18. September 2009)

hmm bei mir will er nicht downloaden da steht  z.B. keine verbindung zum update server. Meine frage nochmal miss ich was ändern??? z.B. sprache is nun auf deutsch.


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

Nee Aion wirds einfach nicht geben, die wollten nur unser geld und uns allen nen Troyaner geben,
Das es in Asien dieses Spiel gibt ist nur ein "gerücht"
und die Deutschen die von hier nach Asien gespielt haben sind alle nur bezahlt worden...
Jitz stehen 300k Leute da und haben nen Troyaner neu dazu, und 50 Euro weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankuso (18. September 2009)

-Turel- schrieb:


> hmm bei mir will er nicht downloaden. Meine frage nochmal miss ich was ändern??? z.B. prache is nun auf deutsch.


also ich hab nichts geändert Sprache vom Launcher is auf Deutsch alles wie immer nur antivir is doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dat_holgi (18. September 2009)

-Turel- schrieb:


> hmm bei mir will er nicht downloaden. Meine frage nochmal miss ich was ändern??? z.B. prache is nun auf deutsch.



eigentlich nich patchen tut er auch auf deutsch, aber starten geht noch immer nur in englisch


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> D:\NCSoft\bin32\AION.bin ist das trojanische Pferd TR/Cript.XPACK.Gen


Kriegt ihr das Spiel damit gestartet?


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Ich habe die CB und OB mit deutschem launcher gespielt warum soll ich das jetzt ändern?


----------



## Kankuso (18. September 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Kriegt ihr das Spiel damit gestartet?


Ja


----------



## Kayzu (18. September 2009)

jetzt 298 MB Patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dat_holgi (18. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Ich habe die CB und OB mit deutschem launcher gespielt warum soll ich das jetzt ändern?



OB auf deutsch? auch am letzten Tag?


----------



## Valin dX (18. September 2009)

das is echt voll komisch manhcmal klappt super und nen andernmal wida nich ^^
hate nach nen neustart super geladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bzw weiß einer was der patch macht?


----------



## -Turel- (18. September 2009)

immer wieder der selbe fehler. Habe nun den launcher+das spiel auf deutsch gestellt ....


----------



## Aldaria (18. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Ich habe die CB und OB mit deutschem launcher gespielt warum soll ich das jetzt ändern?



Geht ja nicht um den Launcher.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sondern um das Spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

dat_holgi schrieb:


> OB auf deutsch? auch am letzten Tag?



Ja hatte nie Probleme.


----------



## Nightartex (18. September 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> D:\NCSoft\bin32\AION.bin ist das trojanische Pferd TR/Cript.XPACK.Gen
> Hatte ich. :>



Kann ich nicht bestätigen, wohl oder übel nur bei Antivir so lol...

Also hab Norton 360 drauf und bis jetzt immer abgewehrt jeder kack angezeigt worden und immer geprüft auch nie probleme gehabt, auch bei Aion downloads keine Trojaner, gerade ebend so. Also weis nicht was ihr für Programme benutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?

Liebe Grüße Nighty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Majordomus (18. September 2009)

Hab mal bei google geschaut und der TR/Crypt.XPACK.Gen hört sich nich grad freundlich an Oo...


----------



## Kankuso (18. September 2009)

Jetzt kann ich den Launcher nimmer starten

"PlayNC-Launcher-Fehler"
Config file error. Duplicate entries found for an item with ID: Aion


achso?


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

Config file error.  Duplicate entries found for an item with ID: Aion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaria (18. September 2009)

Valin schrieb:


> das is echt voll komisch manhcmal klappt super und nen andernmal wida nich ^^
> hate nach nen neustart super geladen
> 
> 
> ...



GameGuard wird mal abgeschaltet, jedenfalls wird er bei mir nicht mehr geladen. Ansonsten, ka ^^


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Neuer Patch läd gerade.  298,7 MB mit 600kb bissel wenig.


----------



## Valin dX (18. September 2009)

ich glaub ma nich das die sprache jetze groß ne Rolle spielt, aber irren ist menschlich , Belehrt mich eines besseren.


----------



## dat_holgi (18. September 2009)

oh übern Launcher mal 230kb/s nich schlecht 298,7 mb insgesamt is wohl jetzt der entgültige


----------



## Aldaria (18. September 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Config file error.  Duplicate entries found for an item with ID: Aion
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab ich jetzt auch =) schauen wir uns doch mal die config an ^^


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Juhuu im Patch steht DEU also wird man wohl gleich Aion in Deutsch spielen können jedenfalls die Charauswahl.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

hääääääää, bei mir ist garnix, habe version 1.5.0.6
kommt da noch mehr??


----------



## FallenAngel88 (18. September 2009)

Kankuso schrieb:


> Jetzt kann ich den Launcher nimmer starten
> 
> "PlayNC-Launcher-Fehler"
> Config file error. Duplicate entries found for an item with ID: Aion
> ...



das hab ich auch


----------



## Seymour09 (18. September 2009)

Tja, da hat wohl der Virus zugeschlagen ^^


----------



## Cooko (18. September 2009)

;__________________________________________;


ich kann den scheiss immernoch ncih installieren ...
WTF

......und fileplanet immernoch   6 stunden....what the fuck sag ich nur...


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> das hab ich auch


 Kp wieso der den launcher nicht startet -.-


----------



## -Turel- (18. September 2009)

so bei mir steht jetzt immer wieder das er keine verbindung bekommt ....


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Klingt als würde der Prozess mit Aion noch laufen guckt mal in eure task manager.


----------



## Almasor (18. September 2009)

Hab jez versucht den Launcher zu starten, der hat dann was kleines gesaugt und dann kam, bevor er überhaupt richtig startet:

PlayNC-Launcher-Fehler
Config file error.  Duplicate entries found for an item with ID: Aion


Kann mir wer helfen?


----------



## dat_holgi (18. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> hääääääää, bei mir ist garnix, habe version 1.5.0.6
> kommt da noch mehr??



jo sieht so aus, vlt ma launcher aus machen und wieder neu an, als der erste hier sagte nen patch 290 mb, hatte ich versucht mit rechtsklick nach  updates zu suchen aber das hat er nicht gemacht erst nach nem neustart des launchers


----------



## Lucióz (18. September 2009)

Jau hab ich jetzt auch:

"PlayNC-Launcher-Fehler"
Config file error. Duplicate entries found for an item with ID: Aion

Wäre nice wenn jemand ne Lösung dafür findet , dass er/sie dann hier reinpostet.


----------



## Berserkius (18. September 2009)

231 Besucher^^ da muss mehr kommen


ps: hier hats geklappt


----------



## Heldentod1 (18. September 2009)

Das alles geht mir total aufn Sack!


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Aktualisiere Deutsch als Fremdsprache. Yeah das ist der richtig Patch. Ging fix bei mir.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Version bleibt aber auf 1.5.0.6.


----------



## __Bacardii__ (18. September 2009)

kann noch immer net laden -.-


----------



## -Turel- (18. September 2009)

bei mir steht das.. 
Kommunikationsfehler des Patch-Servers bei Ausführen des Vorgangs:

Getting Current Version


----------



## Kayzu (18. September 2009)

habe den 290 Mb patch gesagt und danach gleich noch aktualisierung auf deutsche Sprache hinterher.

Mein Game läuft in deutsch, nur die Auth Server sind noch down.


----------



## Ixchel (18. September 2009)

Um mal Ayase zu zitiren aus Twitter


> I know some are getting Antivirus warnings - I'm looking into this to see what's up.



Die schauen selber grad was da los ist



Update : 19:15


> Avira AntiVir will give a *false positive* for parts of the patch. Don't be alarmed. We are contacting them to have this resolved.


----------



## Aldaria (18. September 2009)

Kayzu schrieb:


> habe den 290 Mb patch gesagt und danach gleich noch aktualisierung auf deutsche Sprache hinterher.
> 
> Mein Game läuft in deutsch, nur die Auth Server sind noch down.




Was hast du für ein Betriebsystem?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MeGaBlitz (18. September 2009)

Wundervoll. Hab auch "Config file error.  Duplicate entries found for an item with ID: Aion" Und nein läuft in keinem Prozess mehr, hab sogar Rechner neu gestartet... Naja wenn auch der Launcher nicht funkt, wie will NCSoft den Bug beheben? ^^ Es bleibt spannend...


----------



## KingOfKingzz (18. September 2009)

hab das selbe Problem....hab auch schon Computer neu gestartet aber is immernoch da irrgendwer ne Idee???


----------



## Sounds (18. September 2009)

Nach gefühlten 2000 mal nach Updates suchen hat er endlich den 5MB patch ^^"

nur will er nichts saugen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kayzu (18. September 2009)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Was hast du für ein Betriebsystem?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab Vista 64Bit


----------



## Tamîkus (18. September 2009)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Naja, dachte an die Info.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das glaub ich auch da kommt bestimmt noch was


----------



## Berserkius (18. September 2009)

305 besucher da muss mehr kommen hieerrr mennsscchhhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

das wird ein heiterer abend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

Juhu fertig komme rein hat genau 56 Sekunden fürs patch gedauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich liebe meine internetleitung


----------



## Kopernium (18. September 2009)

Ich hab den alten launcher gelöscht und starte momentan den Launcher aus dem Runtergeladenen Aion Installer. Funzt wunderbar. Hatte auch den fehler, nachdem ich im Launcher auf Deutsch gestellt hatte!


----------



## Sin (18. September 2009)

Also hier mal die 1.5.0.6 version, dieses 5,2 MB dingen:

http://rapidshare.de/files/48371518/Aion_M....6.ncpatch.html


----------



## Sounds (18. September 2009)

LIeber Tikif, dies ist ein Informationsthread und kein Spamthread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## __Bacardii__ (18. September 2009)

wie gelöscht???


----------



## Valin dX (18. September 2009)

hab den großen patch(290 mb) jetze auch hat bloß bissil gedauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hoffe nur das es nachher klappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Hmm mein Aion ist nach dem Patch jetzt in Chinesisch oder Koreanisch. Ganz grosses Kino und ja alles ist auf Deutsch gestellt.


----------



## MeGaBlitz (18. September 2009)

KingOfKingzz schrieb:


> hab das selbe Problem....hab auch schon Computer neu gestartet aber is immernoch da irrgendwer ne Idee???


Auf Twitter kamen schon Meldungen das ihnen das Problem bekannt ist. Auch zum AntiVir-Fehlalarm haben sie geschrieben, dass sie bereits Avira kontaktieren um diesen Alarm zu klären...


----------



## leckaeis (18. September 2009)

Hm, ich kann meinen Launcher nicht mal starten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Krieg nen gepflegten Config File Error. Naja abwarten bis ne Lösung geposted wurd.


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

Ja WTFFFFF
Ich kaam erst auf deutsch rein, geh raus, nun gehts ununterbrochen egal was ich einstelle auf Yapanisch rein,...

EDIT
Alles cool alles cool, hat sich geregelt einfach Repair ausführen


----------



## Berserkius (18. September 2009)

@Sounds                                                      gggääähhnnnnn


----------



## Seymour09 (18. September 2009)

Ich liebe solchen Situationen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenrikP. (18. September 2009)

Herrlich


----------



## SeyitAbi (18. September 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Hm, ich kann meinen Launcher nicht mal starten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




*aion_ayase*"Config file error" is being fixed.


----------



## -Turel- (18. September 2009)

Hi zusammen habt ihr eig. nur geupdatet oder habt ihr irgentwasverändert? bei mir muss der erstmal die verbindung auf bauen.


----------



## Kopernium (18. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Also hier mal die 1.5.0.6 version, dieses 5,2 MB dingen:
> 
> http://rapidshare.de/files/48371518/Aion_M....6.ncpatch.html



Wo mussen die Datei hin?


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

naja solang kann man ja tv gucken ...


----------



## Lucióz (18. September 2009)

Sind Patch Server schon wieder down???

Fehler-Code: 36 (PatchServerCommunicationError):
Kommunikationsfehler des Patch-Servers bei Ausführen des Vorgangs:
Getting Patch List


----------



## FallenAngel88 (18. September 2009)

ich installiere einfach mal aion + launcher neu hab ja noch zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leckaeis (18. September 2009)

SeyitAbi schrieb:


> *aion_ayase*"Config file error" is being fixed.



Bei mir is nix gefixt.
Immer noch alles fritte


*Edit: Nu läuft's.*


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (18. September 2009)

&#33775;&#65292;&#25105;&#20006;&#19981;&#24819;&#25171;&#20013;&#22283;


----------



## SeyitAbi (18. September 2009)

wasn jetzt los? launcher neugestartet und aion wird nciht mehr angezeigt? auch wenn ich versuche aion vom dektop auszustarten passiert nix...:O


----------



## __Bacardii__ (18. September 2009)

Fehler-Code: 36 (PatchServerCommunicationError): jedes ma das -.-


----------



## Majordomus (18. September 2009)

lol @hoschy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja noch ists keine 21 Uhr-bei mir kommt die Antivir-Warnung jetzt jedesmal...hat aber gerad noch geupdatet


----------



## Honoris (18. September 2009)

ncsoft launcher einfach neu installieren hilft, net aion, nur ncsoft launcher, hab den configfehler jetzt netmehr und lad grad den ~290mb patch


----------



## Kankuso (18. September 2009)

Jetzt konnt ich den Launcher mal starten und was kann ich tun? Nix! Aion ist angeblich nicht installiert...


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

launcher kann ich jetzt starten^^... zeigt mir aber kein update mehr an


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

Aion wird ncihtmehr angezeigt, 
MAN muss es nun per ka wie finden xD
also ordner finden^^


----------



## Rysh (18. September 2009)

Es geht jetz


----------



## -Turel- (18. September 2009)

bei mir auch hilfe da steht um updates zu insterlieren neutarten des launcher (gemacht) danach war aion nicht mehr in der leiste lol


----------



## FallenAngel88 (18. September 2009)

Honoris schrieb:


> ncsoft launcher einfach neu installieren hilft, net aion, nur ncsoft launcher, hab den configfehler jetzt netmehr und lad grad den ~290mb patch



der launcher is wie windows..wenn ein fehler auftritt neu installieren und es klappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

PANIK
PANIK
xDDD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yours (18. September 2009)

wie kann ich das Game jetzt auf Deutsch starten?


----------



## HenrikP. (18. September 2009)

Netter Zeitvertreib^^


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Ich lass mal die repair exe durchlaufen asiatische Schriftzeichen verursachen bei mir starke Kopfschmerzen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Turel- (18. September 2009)

was nun tun habe keinen plan wie ich das reparieren soll ... es war nach dem neustart weg !! (panik) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Ich lass mal die repair exe durchlaufen asiatische Schriftzeichen verursachen bei mir starke Kopfschmerzen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nee starte neu, dan ist aion nicht mehr im launcher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wies aber weitergeht weis ich dan nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leckaeis (18. September 2009)

Hm, Spiel auf Deutsch gestellt und gestartet. Kein Update (letztes war das 5,2MB ding), dafür sagt er mir jetzt bei der NCSOFT-Einblende "Failed to initialize Game" und schliesstes wieder.

Herrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yours (18. September 2009)

Hey Frage^^ wie kann ich denn einstellen (oder wo), dass ich das Game auf deutsch starten will?


----------



## Majordomus (18. September 2009)

Removing the 'Aion Internal' folder from the NClauncher folder will fix the config file error. Evtl hilfts euch?!


----------



## Kayzu (18. September 2009)

also bei mir hat er auch kein aion mehr im loader. Findet nixmehr, obwohl ich keinerlei Fehler hatte.


----------



## Aldaria (18. September 2009)

Mal eine blöde frage, geht es bei euch wieder?


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

man muss unter "sprachoptionen" auf deutsch stellen ?
Dann steht da zum Herunterladeden benötigte zeit X min, aber der lädt dann gar nichts...


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

geht garnix leute abwarten, ihr könnt ruhig ne stunde off, ehrlich, glaub bis dahin habens das nichtmal hingekriegt.......


----------



## 123Relik (18. September 2009)

Kann sich jemand der den Patch hat nicht ma für uns opfern und ihn hochladen ?^^


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

*popcornundbierinchatstell* Das wird noch ein lustiger Abend.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankuso (18. September 2009)

Majordomus schrieb:


> Removing the 'Aion Internal' folder from the NClauncher folder will fix the config file error. Evtl hilfts euch?!


Bei welchem Fehler soll das helfen?


----------



## Kizna (18. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> geht garnix leute abwarten, ihr könnt ruhig ne stunde off, ehrlich, glaub bis dahin habens das nichtmal hingekriegt.......



Kriegt sonst noch wer eine Trojaner Meldung rein wenn er den ersten patch dl?


----------



## leckaeis (18. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> geht garnix leute abwarten, ihr könnt ruhig ne stunde off, ehrlich, glaub bis dahin habens das nichtmal hingekriegt.......




Dann geh denn netten leuten von NC-Soft doch schnell zur Hand, scheinst es ja besser zu können als sie, wenn du dir so Kommentare erlaubst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## __Bacardii__ (18. September 2009)

wo kann ich launcher denn neu installieren? :O bzw woher bekomm ich die install exe her? (habs bei steam geladen da kams automatishc^^)


----------



## SireS (18. September 2009)

Majordomus schrieb:


> Removing the 'Aion Internal' folder from the NClauncher folder will fix the config file error. Evtl hilfts euch?!



Quelle pls ^^


----------



## Zidane1x (18. September 2009)

Kopernium schrieb:


> Wo mussen die Datei hin?




ins Hauptverzeichnis von Aion danach launcher starten  also in NCSotft\AionEU


----------



## FallenAngel88 (18. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Kriegt sonst noch wer eine Trojaner Meldung rein wenn er den ersten patch dl?



antivir untersucht dateien auf quellcode der wie trojaner aussieht. dabei können auch dateien wie trojaner aussehen aber keine sein


----------



## Majordomus (18. September 2009)

@Kankuso steht da doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 config file error! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Quelle: http://twitter.com/aion_ayase 

Serbastian Seiffert Aion Mitarbeiter


----------



## Ufdring (18. September 2009)

Cool, nach dem Deutschen Patch kommt ja richtig Aion China Feeling auf. Oder sind die Schriftzeichen die ich gerade sehe Koreanisch?...

Oh man....


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Dann geh denn netten leuten von NC-Soft doch schnell zur Hand, scheinst es ja besser zu können als sie, wenn du dir so Kommentare erlaubst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nöö ist ja normal, das spiel ist nitmal richtig drausen, solangs am 25igsten flüssig geht könnens meinetwegen machen wasse wollen....
srry wenn mein kommentar blöd rübergekomen ist, ich kanns sicher nicht besser, trotzdem glaube ich müssen wir warten....^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankuso (18. September 2009)

Majordomus schrieb:


> @Kankuso steht da doch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


oh sry habs übersehen -.-


----------



## Sounds (18. September 2009)

Zidane1x schrieb:


> ins Hauptverzeichnis von Aion danach launcher starten  also in NCSotft\AionEU


Und dann?^^

er patch dann trotzdem nix


----------



## AemJaY (18. September 2009)

öhm entweder bin ich ein stück dummes holz oder ein stück inteligentes Birnbaum holz, aber ich starte Aion ich komme zum login und alles.
habe iwie kein patch gezogen oder ned gemerkt.
aber ich seh nun ned ob iwie alles auf deutsch oder immer noch englisch ist.

wie müsste das ganze den aussehen. wie weiss ich welche version ich genau habe?
:S


----------



## Valin dX (18. September 2009)

finds jetze bissil ähhm.... komisch
hatte mal rechner neu gestartet, und sie da Aion ist ausm launcher verschwunden


----------



## DeinCoolerOnkel (18. September 2009)

Fehler-Code: 36 (PatchServerCommunicationError): FTW

Naja man kann nur warten


----------



## Bomex (18. September 2009)

kann mir einer sagen ob des auch am server liegt des mit download der informationen konnte nicht durchgeführt werden ???


----------



## Kankuso (18. September 2009)

Valin schrieb:


> finds jetze bissil ähhm.... komisch
> hatte mal rechner neu gestartet, und sie da Aion ist ausm launcher verschwunden


bei mir auch


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

AemJaY schrieb:


> öhm entweder bin ich ein stück dummes holz oder ein stück inteligentes Birnbaum holz, aber ich starte Aion ich komme zum login und alles.
> habe iwie kein patch gezogen oder ned gemerkt.
> aber ich seh nun ned ob iwie alles auf deutsch oder immer noch englisch ist.
> 
> ...



starte NCSoft Launcher neu, dann kannste mit ins Kino 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sharybaby21 (18. September 2009)

Ähm ... hab den Launcher geschlossen nach paar mnuten noch mal gestartet ... jetzt is aion nich mal mehr in der liste zu finden oO


----------



## wernerwalla (18. September 2009)

hab jetzt b den patch,, dann heisst es launcher  neustarten,,, ergebniss.....Aion ist  nicht  mehr  gelistet....weiss einer  what to  do??


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

kann man die datei für antivir nicht irgendwie ausschließen?


----------



## Valin dX (18. September 2009)

sharybaby21 schrieb:


> Ähm ... hab den Launcher geschlossen nach paar mnuten noch mal gestartet ... jetzt is aion nich mal mehr in der liste zu finden oO



same here


----------



## Seymour09 (18. September 2009)

Hups, hab nun ein anderes Problem.

Kam jetzt auf die glorreiche Idee den Launcher zu deinstallieren und neu runterzuladen ( sollte ja helfen ^^ )...
Nunja - nun ist Aion nicht mehr im Launcher. UNd nein, ich habe das Spiel nicht mitdeinstalliert.

Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen?


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (18. September 2009)

kann aion starten aber dieser 1024 error kommt


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

sharybaby21 schrieb:


> Ähm ... hab den Launcher geschlossen nach paar mnuten noch mal gestartet ... jetzt is aion nich mal mehr in der liste zu finden oO



same here


----------



## DeinCoolerOnkel (18. September 2009)

macht euch nix draus ich hab aion zwei mal im Launcher dafür einmal normal und einmal US Version


----------



## __Bacardii__ (18. September 2009)

sharybaby21 schrieb:


> Ähm ... hab den Launcher geschlossen nach paar mnuten noch mal gestartet ... jetzt is aion nich mal mehr in der liste zu finden oO




starte einfach aion normal und net bei launcher dann is wieder dirnne


----------



## Zidane1x (18. September 2009)

total geil seid dem ich den 1.5.0.1 to 1.5.0.5 von irgendner US seite wahrscheinlich in den Ordner geschmissen habe sehe ich im Launcher 2x Aion:   Aion und Aion(US) ^^


----------



## -Turel- (18. September 2009)

scheintso als ob ncsoft da irgentein problem mit hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jetzt warte ich nur noch darauf das wir alle das pech haben das aion aus der liste vom launcher verschwindet und alles in chaos ausbricht weil keiner ne lösung hat wie man es wiederreinbekommt


----------



## leckaeis (18. September 2009)

hoschy schrieb:


> kann aion starten aber dieser 1024 error kommt




Gleiches Problem


----------



## SilverCH (18. September 2009)

Ich habs jetz deinstalliert u inst. nochma neu, dann hoff ich es funzt...


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

Zidane1x schrieb:


> total geil seid dem ich den 1.5.0.1 to 1.5.0.5 von irgendner US seite wahrscheinlich in den Ordner geschmissen habe sehe ich im Launcher 2x Aion:   Aion und Aion(US) ^^



war bei mir auch, hab aber mim preorder runtergeladen, denke hatte jeder nun hats keiner xD


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

__Bacardii__ schrieb:


> starte einfach aion normal und net bei launcher dann is wieder dirnne



Nein geht nicht.


----------



## dat_holgi (18. September 2009)

__Bacardii__ schrieb:


> starte einfach aion normal und net bei launcher dann is wieder dirnne



nope bei mir isses auch dann nicht drin, war direkt meine 2te idee die ich hatte


----------



## Aldaria (18. September 2009)

Was ist eigentlich die Aktuelle version mit dem 2xx mb patch?


----------



## sharybaby21 (18. September 2009)

__Bacardii__ schrieb:


> starte einfach aion normal und net bei launcher dann is wieder dirnne




hab ich kommt leider nix ...


----------



## __Bacardii__ (18. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Nein geht nicht.




hmm bei mir schon ^^ jz is es in "installiert" und in "nicht installiert" xD


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Für mich siehts danach aus das NC Soft was fixen will und wir mit unserem andauernden geklicke auf update das gestört haben also haben sie sich entschieden Aion zu deaktivieren.


----------



## Zidane1x (18. September 2009)

ich akualisier grad 2x aion gleichzeitig auf 1.5.0.6 xD


----------



## Thunderphönix (18. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Für mich siehts danach aus das NC Soft was fixen will und wir mit unserem andauernden geklicke auf update das gestört haben also haben sie sich entschieden Aion zu deaktivieren.



jo das kann leicht sein xD


----------



## Bomex (18. September 2009)

bitte kann mir einer meine frage beantworten 

kann mir einer sagen ob des auch am server liegt des mit download der informationen konnte nicht durchgeführt werden ???


----------



## Ufdring (18. September 2009)

Supie, nachdem ich nun ein Wenig Aion China/Korea schnüffeln durfte machts platsch.... und nun ist Aion auch aus dem Launcher verschwunde...


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Das Chaos hier ist ein gefundenes Fressen für die Aion Hasser. Gar nicht gut. Naja ich nehme es noch mit Humor.


----------



## Valin dX (18. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Für mich siehts danach aus das NC Soft was fixen will und wir mit unserem andauernden geklicke auf update das gestört haben also haben sie sich entschieden Aion zu deaktivieren.



möglichkeit, fänd ich aber bissil bekloppt :/
mal schaun was amboss sagt xD


----------



## Collectorlegend (18. September 2009)

über welches Aion loggt ihr euch ein wenn ihr in deutsch spielen wollt ? hab bisher immer über Aion (North America). Muß man als Europäer jetzt Aion installieren oder weiter über Aion (North America) spielen?


----------



## Snowhawk (18. September 2009)

Valin schrieb:


> möglichkeit, fänd ich aber bissil bekloppt :/
> mal schaun was amboss sagt xD



ich krieg eine viruswarnung

tr crypt.x0pack.gen


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Das Chaos hier ist ein gefundenes Fressen für die Aion Hasser. Gar nicht gut. Naja ich nehme es noch mit Humor.


welcher start eines mmos ist den je reibungslos über die bühne gelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^ Und ist ja noch garnicht gestartet ^^


----------



## leckaeis (18. September 2009)

Sry, doppelpost


----------



## SireS (18. September 2009)

Yes, #Aion disappeared from the launcher. We're working on fixing it. Stay tuned and don't play around with your game files.


http://twitter.com/aion_ayase


----------



## Majordomus (18. September 2009)

"Yes, #Aion disappeared from the launcher. We're working on fixing it. Stay tuned and don't play around with your game files." Also abwarten und nich mit den Dateien rumspielen Leuts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichMuch (18. September 2009)

Also ich find Probleme gehören genauso zu einem Lanche. Ist halt so das die Spiele so komplitziert sind das alle mögliche fehler passieren^^.
Lustig!


----------



## -Turel- (18. September 2009)

"Für mich siehts danach aus das NC Soft was fixen will und wir mit unserem andauernden geklicke auf update das gestört haben also haben sie sich entschieden Aion zu deaktivieren." 

hört sich logisch an da ja das zeichen weg ist so was meistens heist ,wie das spiel gibt es nicht mehr ^^


----------



## leckaeis (18. September 2009)

DAS nenn ich mal einen ultimativen Masterpatch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaria (18. September 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> welcher start eines mmos ist den je reibungslos über die bühne gelaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jo, weil wir beim start festkleben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dat_holgi (18. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Das Chaos hier ist ein gefundenes Fressen für die Aion Hasser. Gar nicht gut. Naja ich nehme es noch mit Humor.



können hassen was sie wollen erstens release is erst am 25, und wenn sie alle problemen zum trotz sogar heute bis 21uhr schaffen is eh nix gewesen, is halt noch über ne stunde


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (18. September 2009)

macht euch nicht in die hose,zoggen geht eh erst in 49st und 15 min


----------



## Seymour09 (18. September 2009)

SireS schrieb:


> Yes, #Aion disappeared from the launcher. We're working on fixing it. Stay tuned and don't play around with your game files.
> 
> 
> http://twitter.com/aion_ayase



Puh, da bin ich ja beruhigt ^^


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Na also sagte ich doch also keep cool folks.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kopernium (18. September 2009)

# Yes, #Aion disappeared from the launcher. We're working on fixing it. Stay tuned and don't play around with your game files.

7 minutes ago from Seesmic


----------



## SARodiRIEL (18. September 2009)

hoschy schrieb:


> macht euch nicht in die hose,zoggen geht eh erst in 49st und 15 min



NEIN, zocken geht erst ab Sonntag 21uhr...


----------



## Aldaria (18. September 2009)

twitter schrieb:


> Stay tuned and don't play around with your game files.



Hmm, genau das habe ich schon gemacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Turel- (18. September 2009)

was ist damit gemeint verschieben etc oder löschen??


----------



## MeGaBlitz (18. September 2009)

Naja Blizzard patcht sein Spiel im laufe von 5 Jahren tot, NcSoft schafft dies schon vor dem Release ^^ Ne Spaß spaß NcSoft arbeitet ja schon mit schweiß dran. Auf twitter haben sie geschrieben das der Language-Patch zurückgezogen wurde (wahrscheinlich weil das spiel auf ienmal koreanisch war ^^) wird schon werden. Ich tippe darauf das bis morgen früh alles passt und sie dürfen von mir aus bis 25ten herumpfuschen, hauptsache am versprochenen release läufts perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dat_holgi (18. September 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> NEIN, zocken geht erst ab Sonntag 21uhr...



ja richtig und als er geschrieben hatte war Sonnatg 21 uhr eben noch genau 49h und 15min entfernt


----------



## leckaeis (18. September 2009)

Häng immernoch bei Vers. 1.5.0.6 und mir wird kein patch angezeigt.


----------



## Aion.IsuR (18. September 2009)

Das spiel startet eh erst Sonntag,
Heute erstmal Kaya Yanar schauen^^
damit man was zum lachen hat.

Ich versteh eh nicht, warum hier soviele Panik machen.
NCsoft wird es schon richten.


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

MeGaBlitz schrieb:


> Naja Blizzard patcht sein Spiel im laufe von 5 Jahren tot, NcSoft schafft dies schon vor dem Release ^^ Ne Spaß spaß NcSoft arbeitet ja schon mit schweiß dran. Auf twitter haben sie geschrieben das der Language-Patch zurückgezogen wurde (wahrscheinlich weil das spiel auf ienmal koreanisch war ^^) wird schon werden. Ich tippe darauf das bis morgen früh alles passt und sie dürfen von mir aus bis 25ten herumpfuschen, hauptsache am versprochenen release läufts perfekt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



trotzdem nett wens am 20 schon geht... will mir nicht preorder umsonst geholt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draklur (18. September 2009)

jop trotzdem kann ich nicht auf deutsch stellen


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Muss......Namen......sichern......sonst........drehe...ich......durch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaria (18. September 2009)

MeGaBlitz schrieb:


> Naja Blizzard patcht sein Spiel im laufe von 5 Jahren tot, NcSoft schafft dies schon vor dem Release ^^ Ne Spaß spaß NcSoft arbeitet ja schon mit schweiß dran. Auf twitter haben sie geschrieben das der Language-Patch zurückgezogen wurde (wahrscheinlich weil das spiel auf ienmal koreanisch war ^^) wird schon werden. Ich tippe darauf das bis morgen früh alles passt und sie dürfen von mir aus bis 25ten herumpfuschen, hauptsache am versprochenen release läufts perfekt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, aber im unterschied zu Blizzard, informiert NCSoft die Kunden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (18. September 2009)

dat_holgi schrieb:


> ja richtig und als er geschrieben hatte war Sonnatg 21 uhr eben noch genau 49h und 15min entfernt



Hatte im Eifer des gefechts 49Min gelesen, der Herr möge mir verzeihen ^^


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Muss......Namen......sichern......sonst........drehe...ich......durch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Muss......auch......Namen......sichern......sonst......drehe......ich........dic
h.......durch....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderphönix (18. September 2009)

was ich mich frage warum fangen die net viel früher mit dem aufspielen an,und net erst die letzten 2 stunden
denn wenn sie früher angefangen hätten,hätten sie mehr zeit die probleme zu beheben


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

Nach ignorien von Antivir krieg ich jetzt auch 1024 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dat_holgi (18. September 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Hatte im Eifer des gefechts 49Min gelesen, der Herr möge mir verzeihen ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 klar immer doch


----------



## DaaVee (18. September 2009)

Jetz macht ihr mich ganz parnich 
alle schreiben ich habe jetzt fertig gepatcht 
bei mir will der uptade einfach nicht starten -.-
und ich bin einfach so ungeduldig


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

DaaVee schrieb:


> Jetz macht ihr mich ganz parnich
> alle schreiben ich habe jetzt fertig gepatcht
> bei mir will der uptade einfach nicht starten -.-
> und ich bin einfach so ungeduldig



Launcher neustarten


----------



## travisbarker (18. September 2009)

Ist AION wenigstens bei euch wieder im Launcher drinnen?


----------



## Thunderphönix (18. September 2009)

DaaVee schrieb:


> Jetz macht ihr mich ganz parnich
> alle schreiben ich habe jetzt fertig gepatcht
> bei mir will der uptade einfach nicht starten -.-
> und ich bin einfach so ungeduldig



niemand hat fertig gepatcht,die haben erstma aion ausm launcher genommen,weil viele die version als korea version haben


----------



## SARodiRIEL (18. September 2009)

travisbarker schrieb:


> Ist AION wenigstens bei euch wieder im Launcher drinnen?



leider nein ^^


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

travisbarker schrieb:


> Ist AION wenigstens bei euch wieder im Launcher drinnen?



nööö


----------



## dat_holgi (18. September 2009)

travisbarker schrieb:


> Ist AION wenigstens bei euch wieder im Launcher drinnen?



nein noch immer nicht


----------



## DaaVee (18. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Launcher neustarten



mach ich doch die ganze zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MeGaBlitz (18. September 2009)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Naja, aber im unterschied zu Blizzard, informiert NCSoft die Kunden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lol ja da hast du recht. Und im unterschied zu Blizzard hat es NCSoft geschaft einen Fehler nach 10 minuten wegzupatchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Blizzard braucht... puh... also die meisten Fehler sind immer noch da ^^


----------



## Aldaria (18. September 2009)

Würde immernoch gerne mal wissen, welche version die leute mit dem Deutschen Client haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valin dX (18. September 2009)

bei mir is es immer noch nicht im launcher , ich werde edurchdrehn wenn ich mir meine namen nich sichern kann XD


----------



## Flaschenpost (18. September 2009)

> Jetz macht ihr mich ganz parnich
> alle schreiben ich habe jetzt fertig gepatcht
> bei mir will der uptade einfach nicht starten -.-
> und ich bin einfach so ungeduldig


Hehe, du hast Probleme! Bei mir Ist Aion aus dem Launcher verschwunden, so als gäbe es das Spiel bei NC-Soft nicht!
Nur noch die anderen, nicht installierten Spiele werden da aufgelistet!
Hat noch wer das Problem?
Edit:


> bei mir is es immer noch nicht im launcher , ich werde edurchdrehn wenn ich mir meine namen nich sichern kann XD


Scheinbar schon XD


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Würde immernoch gerne mal wissen, welche version die leute mit dem Deutschen Client haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Version ist 1.5.0.6


----------



## travisbarker (18. September 2009)

Dann twitter ich auch mal und sag euch das ich mir erstmal einen Kaffee mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaria (18. September 2009)

MeGaBlitz schrieb:


> Lol ja da hast du recht. Und im unterschied zu Blizzard hat es NCSoft geschaft einen Fehler nach 10 minuten wegzupatchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es geht doch nicht mal ums wegpatchen. Mir geht es mehr darum, dass die Community-Manager auch im Kontakt mit der Community sind. Bei Blizzard postet man was im Support forum und bekommt keine Antwort.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seymour09 (18. September 2009)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Würde immernoch gerne mal wissen, welche version die leute mit dem Deutschen Client haben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Steht doch im Topic, oder nicht?


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

also ich habs im launche, es geht aber nicht gestartet und runterladen geht auch nix


----------



## Thunderphönix (18. September 2009)

MeGaBlitz schrieb:


> Lol ja da hast du recht. Und im unterschied zu Blizzard hat es NCSoft geschaft einen Fehler nach 10 minuten wegzupatchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Noch ein unwissender unter uns,auch net bei der Open Beta dabei gewesen?,da haben sie 2 Fehler erst am letzten Tag irgendwann um 2 Uhr morgens weggepatched


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

DaaVee schrieb:


> mach ich doch die ganze zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Srry dann bin ich Ratlos




MeGaBlitz schrieb:


> Lol ja da hast du recht. Und im unterschied zu Blizzard hat es NCSoft geschaft einen Fehler nach 10 minuten wegzupatchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bitte fang keine Diskussion hier von WoW und Aion an. kein bock darauf, ist grad so schöööööön wie alle ihre hoffnung reinstecken das es bei ihnen geht aber dann doch nicht und dann "Ohnein ich hab Fehlermeldung"


----------



## Seymour09 (18. September 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Hehe, du hast Probleme! Bei mir Ist Aion aus dem Launcher verschwunden, so als gäbe es das Spiel bei NC-Soft nicht!
> Nur noch die anderen, nicht installierten Spiele werden da aufgelistet!
> Hat noch werdas Problem?




Das Problem haben so ziemlich alle


----------



## leckaeis (18. September 2009)

Valin schrieb:


> bei mir is es immer noch nicht im launcher , ich werde edurchdrehn wenn ich mir meine namen nich sichern kann XD




Puh, Leute das ist ein Spiel, keine Geburt ...
mancha übertreibens ein wenig ..


----------



## Aldaria (18. September 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Puh, Leute das ist ein Spiel, keine Geburt ...
> mancha übertreibens ein wenig ..



Eine Geburt fängt meistens auch mit einem SPiel an.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Never play on a pre select day. Sorry der musste sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Puh, Leute das ist ein Spiel, keine Geburt ...
> mancha übertreibens ein wenig ..



ÜBERTREIBEN DU MEINST WIR ÜBERTREIBEN???
Es ist immerhin AION!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaaVee (18. September 2009)

Man das ist ein chaos hier ^^


----------



## Sichel_1983 (18. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (18. September 2009)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Eine Geburt fängt meistens auch mit einem SPiel an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Im Prinzip ist es kein Spiel, sondern ein natürlicher biologischer Vorgang^^.


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

DaaVee schrieb:


> Man das ist ein chaos hier ^^



Das leben ist ein Chaos


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist es kein Spiel, sondern ein natürlicher biologischer Vorgang^^.




Daran ist nichts natürlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

1 stunde noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayuran (18. September 2009)

Kankuso schrieb:


> komisch mein Antivir is losgegangen und meinte es sei ein Trojaner -.- bei euch auch?


ja war bei mir auch so


----------



## leckaeis (18. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Daran ist nichts natürlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aufklärung ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (18. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Daran ist nichts natürlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich rede nich von Aion, sondern von dem auf das sich der Qoute meines Qoutes bezieht, auf das "Spiel" vor einer Geburt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Du verstehen?


----------



## Aldaria (18. September 2009)

Seymour09 schrieb:


> Steht doch im Topic, oder nicht?



Jo ich weis, Topic ist ja von mir. Aber es gab ja nach dem 1.5.0.6 patch, nochmal ein patch. Darum habe ich gefragt.


----------



## OldboyX (18. September 2009)

Bei mir wurde ein ca. 5 MB großer Patch geladen, habe Version 1.5.06 und kann auch problemlos auf Englisch das Spiel starten. Nur sobald ich es auf Deutsch umstelle im Launcher kommt beim Start der altbekannte 1024er Fehler. Aber halb so wild, einfach auf Englisch starten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Leute das war ein gag nehmt doch nicht alles so ernst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dat_holgi (18. September 2009)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Jo ich weis, Topic ist ja von mir. Aber es gab ja nach dem 1.5.0.6 patch, nochmal ein patch. Darum habe ich gefragt.



der patch danach hatte aber nen eigenartigen namen " Aion_NA_DEU_0.5.0.0To1.0.0.0.ncpatch"


----------



## SireS (18. September 2009)

Also Aion ist bei mir nach wie vor im Launcher, hatte vorhin den config-fehler, der war auf einmal weg, Launcher sucht nach Updates, kommt aber nix. Vielleicht erstmal TV gucken gleich^^


----------



## Bedzi (18. September 2009)

DaaVee schrieb:


> Man das ist ein chaos hier ^^



hihi...beim OB start war es am besten die threads wurden im min./takt geschlossen^^

ps.noch 57 min. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sichel_1983 (18. September 2009)

Ich vertrau den Jungs von NCsoft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Der 297,7 MB Patch ändert nichts an der Versionsnummer.


----------



## AngelusMortifer (18. September 2009)

ich hatte das problem das der launcher meinte er hätte mehrere einträge für aion, also launcher neuinstalliert oder gepatcht, und nun ist ein aion da und der launcher lässt sich starten abgesehen das es viren sind is alles töfte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaria (18. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Der 297,7 MB Patch ändert nichts an der Versionsnummer.



Wenn es reine Lokalisierung ist nicht. Könnte aber noch was anderes darin verpackt gewesen sein.


----------



## maxxscho (18. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Leute das war ein gag nehmt doch nicht alles so ernst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Offtopic: Zu deiner Signatur: "5. Spieltag HSV - VFB Stuttgart 3:1 Nur der HSV"
Wie hat der HSV gestern in der Europaleague gespielt???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es lebe Rapid Wien. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aion.IsuR (18. September 2009)

*Start Zeitplan*

Vorauswahl 21:00 MESZ 18. September
_Warum wartet ihr nicht einfach bis ca 21uhr. Dann sind vielleicht auch die Patchserver fertig/online !
Ihr benehmt Euch gerade, als wenn die Welt untergeht. Lasst doch einfach mal NCsoft in Ruhe arbeiten !_


----------



## Sin (18. September 2009)

AngelusMortifer schrieb:


> ich hatte das problem das der launcher meinte er hätte mehrere einträge für aion, also launcher neuinstalliert oder gepatcht, und nun ist ein aion da und der launcher lässt sich starten abgesehen das es viren sind is alles töfte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wo haste btw den launcher her?


----------



## Collectorlegend (18. September 2009)

bei mir hat er nach zig versuchen immernoch nicht auf 1.5.0.6 gepacht und Aion ist bei mir jetzt auch aus dem Launcher verschwunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloody-Minded (18. September 2009)

ihr spammt ja schneller Seiten als ich sie lesen kann
gehts euch noch gut?
sollte mei preferierter Name tatsächlich weg sein, was ich nicht glaube, dann sauge ich mir nen neuen aus den Fingern
ihr habt Probleme



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S. mein erstes Post und dann so was

naja Moin Community ^^


----------



## Aldaria (18. September 2009)

Aion.IsuR schrieb:


> Warum wartet ihr nicht einfach bis ca 21uhr. Dann sind vielleicht auch die Patchserver fertig/online !
> Ihr benehmt Euch gerade, als wenn die Welt untergeht. Lasst doch einfach mal NCsoft in Ruhe arbeiten


Unter druck Arbeitet man am besten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

Status 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 europa login server sind schon on xD
deutsche server auch...^^


----------



## Aion.IsuR (18. September 2009)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Unter druck Arbeitet man am besten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Druck, hier im BuffedForum.... ähmmm ja
So kaffee kochen , einen Film aus Sky schauen und heute nacht
normal patchen usw....

Warum müssen alle immer die ERSTEN seien.


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

maxxscho schrieb:


> Offtopic: Zu deiner Signatur: "5. Spieltag HSV - VFB Stuttgart 3:1 Nur der HSV"
> Wie hat der HSV gestern in der Europaleague gespielt???
> 
> 
> ...




Nun ja was ist besser Bundesliga oder eure? Wir haben halt einen total schlechten Tag gehabt. So etwas passiert und ihr habt verdient gewonnen. Abe rim Rückspiel siehts anders aus da seid ihr dann in unserem Revier und dort regiert nur der HSV.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (18. September 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Status
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja, so entlasten sie die Login Server, war also mit Absicht, manche kommen ja schon rein^^.


----------



## travisbarker (18. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Wo haste btw den launcher her?



Google mal NCSoft Launcher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seymour09 (18. September 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Status
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön ^^
Nur doof, dass Aion Magier spielen wollte und einfach verschwunden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enrico300 (18. September 2009)

Juhu.....wo ist mein aion im laucher^^


----------



## Kizna (18. September 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Status
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich lasse das Spiel jetzt einfach mal auf englisch ... sollen die sonst wohin mit ihren deutschen Patch fahren. Mal schauen vll. geht es ja am Samstag, allerdings werde ich mir heute keinen Streß bei der Namenswahl machen.


----------



## 123Relik (18. September 2009)

Die leute die dne Patch schon haben sollen den ma hochladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Verdammt jetzt klauen die Polen schon Spiele aus einem launcher.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderphönix (18. September 2009)

lol die server sind schon on und bei mir im launcher gibts noch netma das spiel


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (18. September 2009)

plz postet mal nix,häne 2 seiten mim lesen hinterher weil ich aufm pot war


----------



## dat_holgi (18. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Verdammt jetzt klauen die Polen schon Spiele aus einem launcher.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die polen klau witze sind irgendwie auch nich mehr witzig


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

hoschy schrieb:


> plz postet mal nix,häne 2 seiten mim lesen hinterher weil ich aufm pot war



Warum hast du nicht dein PC aufn Pot?? Schäm dich, oder noch besser dein Pot immer bei dir???


----------



## Ryxx44 (18. September 2009)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

XD ich bringe Panik rein!


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> lol die server sind schon on und bei mir im launcher gibts noch netma das spiel



Dito. Scheint als wäre das nicht bei allen der Fall.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowfighter (18. September 2009)

hi,

füpr die die komisch finden das Gameguard net gedownloadet wird.


Nach Analyse unserer Resultate aus der offenen Beta haben wir uns entschlossen, GameGuard zum Launch des Spiels nicht einzusetzen. Wir werden weiterhin daran arbeiten, GameGuard innerhalb Aions kompatibel zu machen aber im Moment ist es für uns das Wichtigste, dass unsere Spieler Aion so problemlos wie möglich erleben können.

Quelle: Aion-seite


----------



## Seymour09 (18. September 2009)

hoschy schrieb:


> plz postet mal nix,häne 2 seiten mim lesen hinterher weil ich aufm pot war




So ein Toilettenstuhl ist 'ne feine Erfindung für Gamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

wowfighter schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> füpr die die komisch finden das Gameguard net gedownloadet wird.
> 
> ...




Ich hatte überhaupt keine Probleme einfach in der firewall eine Ausnahme gemacht und das wars.


----------



## SireS (18. September 2009)

wowfighter schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> füpr die die komisch finden das Gameguard net gedownloadet wird.
> 
> ...



Ganz was neues, hrhr...


----------



## Valin dX (18. September 2009)

hoffe das sie das noch hinbekommen das aion wieder im launcher angezeigt wird

naja ich schau jetze Star was Epi I  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

238 Besucher lesen dieses Thema (Gäste: 162 | Anonyme Besucher: 0)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weckt mich wenn es geht denn jetzt guck ich Wolfsburg-Schalke.


----------



## Nightartex (18. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Ich hatte überhaupt keine Probleme einfach in der firewall eine Ausnahme gemacht und das wars.



Hatte ich auch nicht,

Mal ne andre Frage:

Es soll doch ein Patch downloadbar sein der 280 mb oda so is... wieso komm ich ins game rein / in login bildschirm obwohl ich den patch nicht downloaden kann btw. Einloggen kann ich nicht - disconnect from server (Englisch eingestellt) wenn ich Deutsch stelle kommt der berüchtige 10xx fehler^^

Liebe Grüße Nighty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

naja ich komme zwar mittlerweile bis zum loginscreen aber ab da gehts nicht weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (18. September 2009)

plz mal twitterlink von amboss


----------



## Kizna (18. September 2009)

Nightartex schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch nicht,
> 
> Mal ne andre Frage:
> 
> ...



Den haben sie wieder rausgenommen weil der nur für Fehler gesorgt hat.


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Aion ist immernoch nicht wieder augetaucht na wartet das gibt Hausarrest.


----------



## Nightartex (18. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Den haben sie wieder rausgenommen weil der nur für Fehler gesorgt hat.



Danke für die Info und auf die Server komm ich trotzdem nicht (Login-Server sollen angeblich on sein.. ^^)

Liebe Grüße Nighty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. September 2009)

Ich lade gerade version 1.05.06 oder so hab dafür die firewall ausgemacht kennt wer die Portsettings für Aion und den launcher? Und die Verbindung ist auch nciht so stabil geht immer wal wieder verloren^^


----------



## Aldaria (18. September 2009)

Nightartex schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch nicht,
> 
> Mal ne andre Frage:
> 
> ...



Den 280 mb Patch brauchst du nur für Deutsch. Englisch kannst du spielen, bzw dein char erstellen. Wenn du mit Deutsch starten willst, fehlen Daten und es kommt zum 1024 fehler.


----------



## Majordomus (18. September 2009)

Also den Launcher nochmal neu zu installieren bringt mal garnix. 40 Mins noch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## __Bacardii__ (18. September 2009)

Fehler-Code: 36 (PatchServerCommunicationError):
noch immer -_-"


----------



## Flaschenpost (18. September 2009)

Wer hat die Kokusnuss geklaut?? What the hell?? Wo is Aion??!! ^^


----------



## SireS (18. September 2009)

> Verbindungsaufbau zum Spiel-Patchserver nicht möglich.
> 
> Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihre Internetverbindung oder versuchen Sie es später erneut.
> 
> ...



Hab immer noch diesen Fehler bei Launcher-Version 1.5.13.3, brauch ich nen anderen Launcher?


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

also auf englisch kann ich mich auch nicht einloggen, hängt dann immer beim einloggen


----------



## Thunderphönix (18. September 2009)

Aion hat Urlaub


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

ARGHX PANIK MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMI
Man pizzalieferant soll hinne machen
Hab hungaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar
SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMM
xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
....................................................



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (18. September 2009)

*panik*renn im kreis*
solange nicht gleich kommt,danke an die 300.000 vorbesteller deppen für eure 50€ gibt nix mit aion
noch sinds 48h,38 min


----------



## Kizna (18. September 2009)

hoschy schrieb:


> *panik*renn im kreis*
> solange nicht gleich kommt,danke an die 300.000 vorbesteller deppen für eure 50€ gibt nix mit aion
> noch sinds 48h,38 min



Geht es bloss mir so, oder macht der Satz wirklich keinen Sinn?


----------



## Fenrik (18. September 2009)

Mensch immer diese Panik und Bugs wenn ein neues MMO startet....Chillt mal Leute, das wird schon^^
Nebenbei bemerkt: Das ist NUR die Char auswahl. Und wenn KEINER reinktommt kann euch auch KEINER den Namen stehlen.


----------



## Danf (18. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> ARGHX PANIK MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMIMI
> Man pizzalieferant soll hinne machen
> Hab hungaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar
> SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMM
> ...



jaja, die sucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (18. September 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> also auf englisch kann ich mich auch nicht einloggen, hängt dann immer beim einloggen



wie willst du dich auch einloggen? es wurde gesagt dass das erst ab 21 uhr möglich ist


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Geht es bloss mir so, oder macht der Satz wirklich keinen Sinn?


gibs mal in den google übersetzer ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Geht es bloss mir so, oder macht der Satz wirklich keinen Sinn?



geht nur mit dir so weil im kreis so und so weist?
freu mich so auf headstart so wissen? so


----------



## TitusDaxx (18. September 2009)

Wenn ich Aion starte öffnet der Launcher aber Aion steht bei mir da unter *NICHT ISTALLIERT*....
Also raus ist es bei mir net aber Vorhin habe ich noch auf 1.5.0.6 gepatcht und Viruswarnung kam...

Seitdem halt steht es unter nicht installier =/


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> wie willst du dich auch einloggen? es wurde gesagt dass das erst ab 21 uhr möglich ist


weil die login server online sind und auch die europäischen server^^


----------



## Bedzi (18. September 2009)

hoschy schrieb:


> *panik*renn im kreis*
> solange nicht gleich kommt,danke an die 300.000 vorbesteller deppen für eure 50€ gibt nix mit aion
> noch sinds 48h,38 min




????*kopfkratz* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (18. September 2009)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Den 280 mb Patch brauchst du nur für Deutsch. Englisch kannst du spielen, bzw dein char erstellen. Wenn du mit Deutsch starten willst, fehlen Daten und es kommt zum 1024 fehler.



Und wie komme ich zu dem 280 mb Patch? Ich würde auch gern auf Deutsch spielen. Stelle deutsch ein (und auch, dass er die deutschen Files laden soll - was ich schon seit ner ganzen Weile eingestellt habe) und er lädt nichts neues (auch nicht bei Reparatur) und beim starten bekomme ich 1024. Englisch passt alles.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (18. September 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> weil die login server online sind und auch die europäischen server^^



die sind schon seid gestern online


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. September 2009)

Mein Patch lädt aber er hänt immer zwischendurch ist die Verbinung weg -.-'


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> die sind schon seid gestern online


vor 19:00 wurden sie mir beim serverstatus als off angezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dat_holgi (18. September 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Und wie komme ich zu dem 280 mb Patch? Ich würde auch gern auf Deutsch spielen. Stelle deutsch ein (und auch, dass er die deutschen Files laden soll - was ich schon seit ner ganzen Weile eingestellt habe) und er lädt nichts neues (auch nicht bei Reparatur) und beim starten bekomme ich 1024. Englisch passt alles.



im augenblick bekommst den patch nich weil der probleme veruracht hat


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

Ah leute, gerade die lösung in Youtube gefunden wies geht
hier die Anleitung
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rj1EDNVQsgY


----------



## FallenAngel88 (18. September 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Mein Patch lädt aber er hänt immer zwischendurch ist die Verbinung weg -.-'



ich lad mir die alle grade manuell und versuche dann hinzubekommen dass auch geupdated wird
weiß einer wie ich das anstelle?


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

hoschy schrieb:


> *panik*renn im kreis*
> solange nicht gleich kommt,danke an die 300.000 vorbesteller deppen für eure 50€ gibt nix mit aion
> noch sinds 48h,38 min




Also ich habe noch keinen Cent bezahlt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DukeDaDude (18. September 2009)

panik ....


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Ah leute, gerade die lösung in Youtube gefunden wies geht
> hier die Anleitung
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rj1EDNVQsgY


geht nicht ^^, und das video ist spannend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orego (18. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Ah leute, gerade die lösung in Youtube gefunden wies geht
> hier die Anleitung
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rj1EDNVQsgY




ohh gott xD


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> geht nicht ^^



probiers nochmal mit F5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rj1EDNVQsgY


----------



## Aldaria (18. September 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Und wie komme ich zu dem 280 mb Patch? Ich würde auch gern auf Deutsch spielen. Stelle deutsch ein (und auch, dass er die deutschen Files laden soll - was ich schon seit ner ganzen Weile eingestellt habe) und er lädt nichts neues (auch nicht bei Reparatur) und beim starten bekomme ich 1024. Englisch passt alles.



Es gab probleme mit dem Deutschen patch, einfach bis Sonntag abwarten und char mit englischem Client erstellen.


----------



## Danf (18. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Ah leute, gerade die lösung in Youtube gefunden wies geht
> hier die Anleitung
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rj1EDNVQsgY




witz des jahres


----------



## Sêraphîm_Shatt (18. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Ah leute, gerade die lösung in Youtube gefunden wies geht
> hier die Anleitung
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rj1EDNVQsgY



Der Todd ist der Grösste 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randor2 (18. September 2009)

Bei mir startet der NCLauncher nichtmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der hängt bei "Suche nach Updates..."
Naja mal abwarten.


----------



## OldboyX (18. September 2009)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Es gab probleme mit dem Deutschen patch, einfach bis Sonntag abwarten und char mit englischem Client erstellen.



Danke!


----------



## Majordomus (18. September 2009)

"Die Leute in Seattle sind an den Sachen dran. Mein Flieger geht gleich und dann bin ich wieder da. http://twitter.com/aion_ayase wird euch mit News versorgen 8 minutes ago from Seesmi"

So weit so gut...


----------



## leckaeis (18. September 2009)

# Working on fixing Error Message #1024.half a minute ago from Seesmic 

Twitter ..


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Soll ich jetzt den launcher nochmal neu installieren oder weiter warten?


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

"Working on fixing Error Message #1024."


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> "Working on missing Aion Message #1024."



/fixed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (18. September 2009)

hat jemand das game wieder im launcher?


----------



## Grüner Schami (18. September 2009)

also bei mir ist wenigstens schon das fenster für den download offen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5,2 MB aber steht nur Verbindungsaufbau... >.<


----------



## Seymour09 (18. September 2009)

hoschy schrieb:


> hat jemand das game wieder im launcher?




Also ich nicht


----------



## Bahlti (18. September 2009)

nach neuinstallation (hatte eh noch keine patches) ist aion bei mir wieder aufgetaucht, jetzt hab ich aber wieder den fehler 36,,,,


----------



## Flaschenpost (18. September 2009)

> Bei mir startet der NCLauncher nichtmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ololol, das wird ja immer besser. Und ich dachte, ich hätte ein Problem, da bei mir Im Launcher Aion nichtmehr angezeigt wird!
Aber da gibts scheinbar noch ne Steigerung zu!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sharybaby21 (18. September 2009)

bei mir ist aion auch noch nicht wieder drin


----------



## Freewalker (18. September 2009)

Nö noch nicht... Aber solang mir keiner meine Namen wegschnappt solls mir recht sein^^


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> nach neuinstallation (hatte eh noch keine patches) ist aion bei mir wieder aufgetaucht, jetzt hab ich aber wieder den fehler 36,,,,



Vom Regen in die Traufe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## travisbarker (18. September 2009)

hoschy schrieb:


> hat jemand das game wieder im launcher?



Nö!

Ist 1.5.13.3 eigentlich die aktuellste Launcher Version?


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Ich hol mir erstmal ein Eis.


----------



## Norjena (18. September 2009)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Es gab probleme mit dem Deutschen patch, einfach bis Sonntag abwarten und char mit englischem Client erstellen.



Das hilft ja unglaublich viel wenn Aion nicht im Launcher ist, dann kann ich auch die Sprache nicht umstellen.


----------



## maxxscho (18. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Nun ja was ist besser Bundesliga oder eure? Wir haben halt einen total schlechten Tag gehabt. So etwas passiert und ihr habt verdient gewonnen. Abe rim Rückspiel siehts anders aus da seid ihr dann in unserem Revier und dort regiert nur der HSV.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn man vom gestrigen Ergebnis ausgeht, 6. Österr. Bundesliga vs 1. Deutsche Bundeslige .... 3:0 ...hm??^^

Nein stimmt schon, HSV war gestern wirklich ÜBERRASCHEND schwach und ich bin wirklich auf das Rückspiel gespannt. Wie hoch werden wir euch daheim vom Platz fegen??^^ (konnte ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen^^)


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (18. September 2009)

glaube die meisten haben gradman 1.5.0.6


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

Pizza ist da !!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dat_holgi (18. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Pizza ist da !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na dann guten hunger


----------



## TitusDaxx (18. September 2009)

also bei mir steht Aion jetzt unter NICHT INSTALLIERT im Launcher weil, ich denke mal, wie ich im ordner sehe, die Virus Warnung mir die Aion.Bin datei aus dem BIN32 Ordner gelöscht bzw verschoben hat -.-


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Pizza ist da !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## travisbarker (18. September 2009)

hoschy schrieb:


> glaube die meisten haben gradman 1.5.0.6



Meinst du damit meine Frage? Ich meine nämlich den NCSoft Launcher nicht die AION Version^^


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. September 2009)

Ich kann nicht Updaten vorhin war er fast fertig damit. -.-'


----------



## Flaschenpost (18. September 2009)

Need noch ne Kiste Bier! Das is hier alles nur noch im Suff zu ertragen! XD


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (18. September 2009)

launcher hab ich auch 1.5.13.3


----------



## Sin (18. September 2009)

Ihr habt probleme. Bei mir is gerade der Trockner abgefackelt, der ganze Keller ist voll mit rauch, und das ganze haus stickt nach verbranntem Plastik :-(


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ihr habt probleme. Bei mir is gerade der Trockner abgefackelt, der ganze Keller ist voll mit rauch, und das ganze haus stickt nach verbranntem Plastik :-(



GZ
Nee joke du armer alter O.o^^
Mal ehrlich um langeweile wegzukriegen musste nicht dein Trockner Abfackeln


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ihr habt probleme. Bei mir is gerade der Trockner abgefackelt, der ganze Keller ist voll mit rauch, und das ganze haus stickt nach verbranntem Plastik :-(




WTF


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ihr habt probleme. Bei mir is gerade der Trockner abgefackelt, der ganze Keller ist voll mit rauch, und das ganze haus stickt nach verbranntem Plastik :-(


Dann biste wenigstens abgelenkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. September 2009)

warum machst du auch sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (18. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ihr habt probleme. Bei mir is gerade der Trockner abgefackelt, der ganze Keller ist voll mit rauch, und das ganze haus stickt nach verbranntem Plastik :-(



so bekommst du wenigstens die zeit rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leckaeis (18. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ihr habt probleme. Bei mir is gerade der Trockner abgefackelt, der ganze Keller ist voll mit rauch, und das ganze haus stickt nach verbranntem Plastik :-(



Sei froh das eurer bloß abgefackelt ist, usnerer is in die Luft geflogen.
Aber trotzdem kein schönes Erlebnis


----------



## Sichel_1983 (18. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ihr habt probleme. Bei mir is gerade der Trockner abgefackelt, der ganze Keller ist voll mit rauch, und das ganze haus stickt nach verbranntem Plastik :-(






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madaar (18. September 2009)

1.5.0.6 installiert.
Spielstart= Failed to initialize the game.

Ich habs gewusst..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (18. September 2009)

Steht nur bei mir im luncher Aions (US) oder is das bei denen die Aion wieder haben normal?

Hab übrigens noch immer den Fehler:


Verbindungsaufbau zum Spiel-Patchserver nicht möglich.

Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihre Internetverbindung oder versuchen Sie es später erneut.

Wenn Sie das Update überspringen möchten, können Sie den Start des Spiels erzwingen, indem Sie in der Spieleliste das Rechtsklick-Menü aufrufen oder die Haupt-Schaltfläche benutzen.



Fehler-Code: 36 (PatchServerCommunicationError):

Kommunikationsfehler des Patch-Servers bei Ausführen des Vorgangs:

Getting Patch List


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Na wohl nicht schnell genug weggekommen vom PC um zu löschen was?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

15 mins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (18. September 2009)

R.I.P @ trockner von sin


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Toll Aion glänzt bei mir immernoch mit Abwesenheit. Ist da sjetzt gewollt von NC Soft oder hat der defekte DEU Patch mein Aion zerschossen?


----------



## Bedzi (18. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ihr habt probleme. Bei mir is gerade der Trockner abgefackelt, der ganze Keller ist voll mit rauch, und das ganze haus stickt nach verbranntem Plastik :-(




als erstes mal alle türen und fenster öffnen.....


----------



## travisbarker (18. September 2009)

Graydox/FRankJaeger schrieb:


> Steht nur bei mir im luncher Aions (US) oder is das bei denen die Aion wieder haben normal?
> 
> Hab übrigens noch immer den Fehler:
> 
> ...



Sei froh das du überhaupt etwas mit AION im Launcher stehen hast! Die meisten von uns haben es nicht einmal mehr gelistet.


----------



## maxxscho (18. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ihr habt probleme. Bei mir is gerade der Trockner abgefackelt, der ganze Keller ist voll mit rauch, und das ganze haus stickt nach verbranntem Plastik :-(



Stell ich mir gerade bildlich vor.... Trockner oder Aion oder Trockner oder Aion oder Trockner oder ....


----------



## Seymour09 (18. September 2009)

Das mit dem pünktlichen Start können wir vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielleicht macht sich NCsoft auch einfach einen spaß und veräppelt uns nur ^^


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Bedzi schrieb:


> als erstes mal alle türen und fenster öffnen.....




F5 nicht vergessen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (18. September 2009)

bin ich eig der einzige der immer noch nicht updaten kann?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (18. September 2009)

> Ihr habt probleme. Bei mir is gerade der Trockner abgefackelt, der ganze Keller ist voll mit rauch, und das ganze haus stickt nach verbranntem Plastik :-(



Du hast Probleme...und wenn dein Haus abgebrannt wär, deine Frau dich verlassen hätte, deine Kinder dich hassen würden,  der Gerichtsvollzieher dir eigenhändig das letzte Hemd auszieht, wenn dein Leben dir in Scherben zu Füssen liegt... Na Und???

Wir Können unsere Chars nicht erstellen!!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## travisbarker (18. September 2009)

maxxscho schrieb:


> Stell ich mir gerade bildlich vor.... Trockner oder Aion oder Trockner oder Aion oder Trockner oder ....







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psymaty (18. September 2009)

Kurze Frage, beim Launcher unter Eigenschaften habe ich ein leeres Feld bei Serverversion weis wer warum??


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Also ich muss euch echt mal loben echt cool wie ihr alle mit der Situation umgeht im WoW Forum wäre jetzt schon Mord und Todschlag.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeyitAbi (18. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> bin ich eig der einzige der immer noch nicht updaten kann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne ich konnte es auch nciht updaten... naja jetzt ist ja aion eh verschwunden


----------



## Grüner Schami (18. September 2009)

Sin ist halt ein Bauer tze tze tze

Is doch klar das man keinen angezündeten Molotow Cocktail aufn Trockner wirft...


jetzt kommt bestimmt so ne ausrede wie: "Ich wollt mal gucken ob der stabil ist"


----------



## WaRLorDTaKeDa (18. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> bin ich eig der einzige der immer noch nicht updaten kann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ich konnte nur den 5,2 mb patch laden.
der Deutschpatch fehlt noch.


----------



## EyeofSauron (18. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> bin ich eig der einzige der immer noch nicht updaten kann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nope
bekomm immer nur Verbindungsaufbau zum Spiel-Patchserver nicht möglich.

Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihre Internetverbindung oder versuchen Sie es später erneut.

Wenn Sie das Update überspringen möchten, können Sie den Start des Spiels erzwingen, indem Sie in der Spieleliste das Rechtsklick-Menü aufrufen oder die Haupt-Schaltfläche benutzen.



Fehler-Code: 36 (PatchServerCommunicationError):

Kommunikationsfehler des Patch-Servers bei Ausführen des Vorgangs:

Getting Current Version


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

SeyitAbi schrieb:


> ne ich konnte es auch nciht updaten... naja jetzt ist ja aion eh verschwunden




Problem gelöst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Majordomus (18. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Also ich muss euch echt mal loben echt cool wie ihr alle mit der Situation umgeht im WoW Forum wäre jetzt schon Mord und Todschlag.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja noch gibts ja auch noch keinen Brachland Channel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hehe


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Also ich muss euch echt mal loben echt cool wie ihr alle mit der Situation umgeht im WoW Forum wäre jetzt schon Mord und Todschlag.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



incoming WoW schnell Parieren!!!!! Ablocken zurückhaun CRIT BÄM
WoW ist tod. Loot Epixx die nix wert sind.
aber ma ehrlich plz nicht WoW ernennen wenn ein WoW fanboy unter uns ist kmmt gleich flame


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

SeyitAbi schrieb:


> ne ich konnte es auch nciht updaten... naja jetzt ist ja aion eh verschwunden




Problem gelöst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. September 2009)

Ich hatte den Patch schon halb fertig dann is mir der PC abgeschmiert -.-' und nu lädt er nicht mehr


----------



## Sin (18. September 2009)

ich find das nicht lustig, das stinkt wie hölle :-(


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

10


----------



## travisbarker (18. September 2009)

Eigentlich hatte ich vor gehabt mich mit Venetica zu beschäftigen bis zur Char Erstellung aber hier im Forum finde ich es zur Zeit "gemütlicher"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> ich find das nicht lustig, das stinkt wie hölle :-(



Ja aber wir findens Lustig 
^^^wie ist das Passiert??


----------



## Mondstrahl (18. September 2009)

Tja- welches Update  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bei mir zeigt der Launcher, dass AION gar nicht installiert ist-
wäre nett zu wissen, wie ich das erstmal wieder gelöst bekomme  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

... dann kann ich ja vielleicht auch was updaten


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> ich find das nicht lustig, das stinkt wie hölle :-(



Schütte ein Fass Chanel No5 aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sharybaby21 (18. September 2009)

seh aion immer noch nicht in meiner liste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (18. September 2009)

Bin mal gespannt ob sie Pünktlich sind ^^


----------



## Cao Pi (18. September 2009)

Bei mir kommt wenn ich installieren will trojanisches pferd


----------



## __Bacardii__ (18. September 2009)

travisbarker schrieb:


> hier im Forum finde ich es zur Zeit "gemütlicher"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/push

jo super community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wenn aion nich geht finds hier voll nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Majordomus (18. September 2009)

Oo es regt sich evtl was:

"We're going to push out a small patch to fix Aion disappearing in your launcher, and to resolve error 1024. Very soon now."


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. September 2009)

DAs istz ne fehlanzeige von AntiVir einfach Ihnorieren


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

"We're going to push out a small patch to fix Aion disappearing in your launcher, and to resolve error 1024. Very soon now." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Faust (18. September 2009)

In 9 Minuten gehts los mit Char Namen sichern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

Cao schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt wenn ich installieren will trojanisches pferd



job den musste installieren, auf den kannst du reiten


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Mondstrahl schrieb:


> Tja- welches Update
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wir gehen davon aus das NC Soft Aion deaktiviert hat. Zumindest hoffen wir das.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (18. September 2009)

da bekommste wohl zum aion patch nen pc ponny hof dazu


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

hoschy schrieb:


> da bekommste wohl zum aion patch nen pc ponny hof dazu



Ehy immerhin nen Geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul
Gaul=Troyanischer Pferd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (18. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Ja aber wir findens Lustig
> ^^^wie ist das Passiert??



Kann ich dir nicht sagen, der Trockner hatte noch nie die ambitionen gehabt mit mir zu reden, und jetzt erst recht nicht mehr :-(


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Kann ich dir nicht sagen, der Trockner hatte noch nie die ambitionen gehabt mit mir zu reden, und jetzt erst recht nicht mehr :-(



lol


----------



## Hopeless81 (18. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSTL1Bs4c6A...player_embedded

Klick mich ich bin ein link


----------



## Majordomus (18. September 2009)

Ich finds köstlich, war ja klar das irgendwas nich so läuft wies soll... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Kann ich dir nicht sagen, der Trockner hatte noch nie die ambitionen gehabt mit mir zu reden, und jetzt erst recht nicht mehr :-(



Du redest nicht mit deinen Trockner?? Oder besser gesagt der Trockner redet nicht mit dir??
Einer von euch beiden ist ganz sicher nicht normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hopeless81 (18. September 2009)

Nochmal schnell was produktives :-)


We're going to push out a small patch to fix Aion disappearing in your launcher, and to resolve error 1024. Very soon now.


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Wollen wir singen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noktyn (18. September 2009)

ich liebe solche abende. freut man sich tagelang drauf das man endlich mal ins spiel kann (auch wenns nur n char erstellen is ^^) und dann passieren immer solche lustigen sachen. mehr als galgenhumor fällt mir gerade nicht ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jurrasic (18. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> bin ich eig der einzige der immer noch nicht updaten kann?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, ich kann auch nichts updaten.
Und bekomme wie bei der Open Beta die Fehlermeldung beim Einloggen, ich konnte die ganze OB nicht spielen.....
Mein Freund war auch sauer, wollten schon mal testen welche Klasse wir nehmen...


----------



## Noktyn (18. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Wollen wir singen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




stimm eins an...


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

Hopeless81 schrieb:


> Nochmal schnell was produktives :-)
> 
> 
> We're going to push out a small patch to fix Aion disappearing in your launcher, and to resolve error 1024. Very soon now.


zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

Wir singen jetzt alle
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rj1EDNVQsgY


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. September 2009)

So jetz will er da weiter Patchen wo mein PC abgeschmiert ist aber er bekommt immernoch keine Verbindung hin...


----------



## Alyah (18. September 2009)

also bei mir gehts leider nicht. Egal ob US oder EU Version. 
Krieg immer diesselbe Meldung

Verbindungsaufbau zum Spiel-Patchserver nicht möglich.

Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihre Internetverbindung oder versuchen Sie es später erneut.

Wenn Sie das Update überspringen möchten, können Sie den Start des Spiels erzwingen, indem Sie in der Spieleliste das Rechtsklick-Menü aufrufen oder die Haupt-Schaltfläche benutzen.



Fehler-Code: 36 (PatchServerCommunicationError):

Kommunikationsfehler des Patch-Servers bei Ausführen des Vorgangs:

Getting Current Version


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Jungfrau opfern und die Aiongötter beschwichtigen wäre auch ne Idee.


----------



## leckaeis (18. September 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> zu spät
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du aber auch ....


----------



## Hopeless81 (18. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSTL1Bs4c6A

das könnten wir singen :-)


----------



## VIRUS114 (18. September 2009)

Patchen geht ohne probleme nur AntiVir nervt etwas habs aus gemacht der Patch ist nur da damit wir die chars erstellen könnnen hat nichts mit der sprache zu tun


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Du aber auch ....


jop^^ 10 sek xD


----------



## Noktyn (18. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Wir singen jetzt alle
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rj1EDNVQsgY




wir posen wohl eher ^^


----------



## No-More (18. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Jungfrau opfern und die Aiongötter beschwichtigen wäre auch ne Idee.




beim opfern bin ich gerne dabei biete auch nen altar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (18. September 2009)

http://aion.buffed.de/forum/topic/1343-wo-...amp;#entry11712

hier ein link für alle die noch nicht updaten können..da wird euch geholfen


----------



## dat_holgi (18. September 2009)

mir tun ja sogar die NCsoft leute leid, die haben sich das mit sicherheit auch anders vorgestellt


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Jungfrau opfern und die Aiongötter beschwichtigen wäre auch ne Idee.



Es gibt nur Aion Aion ist der Gott also nix Aiongötter...
Aion ist bestimmtn Player 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (18. September 2009)

> Einfach in Aion Ordner gehen und den Ordner Incpatching game in AionEU umbennen, fertig. Hab meinen Char schon erstellt. Siehe da, es erscheint wieder "installiert" im Launcher
> 
> Viel Spaß



Was soll das für nen Ordner sein? den gibts bei mir nicht!!! ^^


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

*jungfrauopferngeht*  brb


----------



## Bedzi (18. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Du redest nicht mit deinen Trockner?? Oder besser gesagt der Trockner redet nicht mit dir??
> Einer von euch beiden ist ganz sicher nicht normal
> 
> 
> ...




du findest dich doch nicht wirklich komisch.....oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SireS (18. September 2009)

Alyah schrieb:


> also bei mir gehts leider nicht. Egal ob US oder EU Version.
> Krieg immer diesselbe Meldung
> 
> Verbindungsaufbau zum Spiel-Patchserver nicht möglich.
> ...



same here


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

wir könen gleich von 60 runterzählen xD


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

NOCH 30 SEKUNDEN


----------



## Majordomus (18. September 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Was soll das für nen Ordner sein? den gibts bei mir nicht!!! ^^



Meiner heißt schon AionEU...


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> wir könen gleich von 60 runterzählen xD



Ich hau dir gleich auf die Zwölf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alyah (18. September 2009)

und diesen Ordner hab ich auch nicht. Hab nur Aion US und Aion EU


----------



## travisbarker (18. September 2009)

Ich glaube so langsam das unsere Frauen / Freundinnen etwas damit zu tun haben weil sie nicht wollen das wir uns mit AION beschäftigen und wir sie dadurch vernachlässigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (18. September 2009)

Verdammt ****** Ich will Unreal Tournement zocken ihr ***** ..... oh falsches Spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Majordomus (18. September 2009)

travisbarker schrieb:


> Ich glaube so langsam das unsere Frauen / Freundinnen etwas damit zu tun haben weil sie nicht wollen das wir uns mit AION beschäftigen und wir sie dadurch vernachlässigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das könnte natürlich sein-werd schon böse angeschaut und gefragt was ich hier den so spannendes nachlese die ganze zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Wenn mir jetzt jemand meine Namen klaut finde ich raus wo derjenige wohnt hack seinen Account und lösch seine Chars.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (18. September 2009)

travisbarker schrieb:


> Ich glaube so langsam das unsere Frauen / Freundinnen etwas damit zu tun haben weil sie nicht wollen das wir uns mit AION beschäftigen und wir sie dadurch vernachlässigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meine Freundin sitzt neben mir und wartet selber drauf das Aion wieder im Launcher ist...


----------



## -Turel- (18. September 2009)

wie hieß  es noch vor ner stunde nicht rum spielen mit den datne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ncsoft macht das schon. vlt geht erst morgen los auch wenn es erst am sonntag los geht is nicht schlimm machen ja eh nur nen chr....


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Wenn mir jetzt jemand meine Namen klaut finde ich raus wo derjenige wohnt hack seinen Account und lösch seine Chars.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bin dabei!!!!


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Meine Freundin sitzt neben mir und wartet selber drauf das Aion wieder im Launcher ist...



Warten auf Godot.


----------



## Freewalker (18. September 2009)

Ich sehe es schon kommen. "A character with this name exists" Oder so ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (18. September 2009)

> du findest dich doch nicht wirklich komisch.....oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sin`s Humor ist sicher nicht jedermanns Sache aber das ist dein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (18. September 2009)

das pasietr wen ihr keine jungfrau opgert,dan landet ihr dort 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NbBpp90coQ&feature=fvw


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Lange nix mehr von offizieller Seite gehört twittern die noch?


----------



## Alyah (18. September 2009)

mein Freund hat damit auch nix zu tun, der macht grad PVP in nem anderen Game ^^


----------



## Orego (18. September 2009)

SireS schrieb:


> same here



Ahhh, ich will schnell den namen sichern und weggehen


----------



## sharybaby21 (18. September 2009)

aion immer noch nich ina liste ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Turel- (18. September 2009)

Leute leute leute ganz Aion eu hat das problem heist wir werden alle gleichzeitig rein kommen. entspannd euch kuckt tv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 spielt nen anderes mmo oder macht sonst was .


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps ich wil auch rein ^^ und es ist noch immer nicht in der liste


----------



## Majordomus (18. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Lange nix mehr von offizieller Seite gehört twittern die noch?



noch nix neues


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Schalke-Wolfsburg ist echt ein grotten game.


----------



## Jackall (18. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Wenn mir jetzt jemand meine Namen klaut finde ich raus wo derjenige wohnt hack seinen Account und lösch seine Chars.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wenn du ihn hackst wozu willst du wissen wo der wohnt?


----------



## leckaeis (18. September 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Sin`s Humor ist sicher nicht jedermanns Sache aber das ist dein Problem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Da haste wohl was nicht so ganz mitbekommen ..


----------



## Flaschenpost (18. September 2009)

> Lange nix mehr von offizieller Seite gehört twittern die noch?



Nein, die verzweifeln schon !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaaVee (18. September 2009)

So habe jetzt 1.5.6 
endlich ;-)
aber immer wenn ich starte game card fehler 153 kennt jemand die lösung


----------



## Valin dX (18. September 2009)

immer noch kein aion im launcher
jemand tipps für mich? ^^'
http://twitter.com/aion_ayase
meinte launcher neustart klappt nit


----------



## Noktyn (18. September 2009)

also wenn ich wie wahrscheinlich jeder hier nach der fehlermeldung auf start erzwingen klicke startet aion tatsächlich, jedoch häng ich gerade beim log in fest...


----------



## Norjena (18. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Schalke-Wolfsburg ist echt ein grotten game.



Ha! Ham die wieder fehlerhafte Mods, und schnell hingehuddelte Scripts?

Solltest mal deine Glotze patchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Squizzel (18. September 2009)

Bin drauf, dupididu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Jackall schrieb:


> wenn du ihn hackst wozu willst du wissen wo der wohnt?



Ich hack ihn in Stücke.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hopeless81 (18. September 2009)

# We're going to push out a small patch to fix Aion disappearing in your launcher, and to resolve error 1024. Very soon now.16 minutes ago from Seesmic


----------



## travisbarker (18. September 2009)

Alyah schrieb:


> mein Freund hat damit auch nix zu tun, der macht grad PVP in nem anderen Game ^^



Ich hoffe doch stark das es nicht das Spiel ist was ich denke...schämen soll er sich wenn es das ist!


----------



## Alyah (18. September 2009)

Îch nenn mich Error36


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Bin drauf, dupididu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mit englischer sprachversion?


----------



## Devisionbell (18. September 2009)

Twitter sagt:

#aion_ayase: We're going to push out a small patch to fix Aion disappearing in your launcher, and to resolve error 1024. Very soon now.
http://twitter.com/aion_ayase/status/4085208087


----------



## Steff77 (18. September 2009)

Das Aion Personal möchte noch selber Namen sichern, ist doch klar...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lg Steff^^


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Ich sehe schon die ersten Signaturen. I survived error 1024! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hopeless81 (18. September 2009)

ohh es tut sich was....

neuinstall des launchers war notwendig

mal schauen was passiert


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

hab en update..


----------



## Steff77 (18. September 2009)

Bei mir wurde eben noch irgendwas heruntergeladen, aber Aion is nicht wieder back


----------



## Bedzi (18. September 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Sin`s Humor ist sicher nicht jedermanns Sache aber das ist dein Problem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du....richtig....lesen....dan....du....merken....ich...nicht....sin.....sondern.
...skyler93....meinen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (18. September 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> mit englischer sprachversion?



Ne deutsch.

btw: namen gesichert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Turel- (18. September 2009)

meiner hat gerade was gesogen aber hat sich nichts getan -.-


----------



## simoni (18. September 2009)

Ich auch, wird aber trotzdem noch nicht angezeigt ^.^


----------



## Majordomus (18. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon die ersten Signaturen. I survived error 1024!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lol-oder "Mein Aion kam aus den tiefsten Tiefen meines Rechners wieder zurück und alles was ich bekam war dieses blöde T-Shirt"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

Verdammt der Update hat nix gebracht/Neuinstall des Launchers


----------



## EyeofSauron (18. September 2009)

wenn ich wenigstens nen error 1024 hab, aber bin nch bei erroer 36^^


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Wie fies. Launcher updatet sich. Vorfreude herrscht und dann ist Aion immernoch nicht in der scheiss Liste.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hopeless81 (18. September 2009)

erst launcher neuinstall dann wieder fehler 1024 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Twitter sagt:   # Preselection coming. Almost there now. Almost.half a minute ago from Seesmic


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. September 2009)

Jetz hatte ich nen Launcher Update aber kann das Spiel immernoch nciht patchen -.-'


----------



## FallenAngel88 (18. September 2009)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> wenn ich wenigstens nen error 1024 hab, aber bin nch bei erroer 36^^



me²


----------



## travisbarker (18. September 2009)

Nöööö,noch immer kein Aion in Sicht!


----------



## simoni (18. September 2009)

Immer noch besser als gar nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jackall (18. September 2009)

ihr habt wenigstens den error ich hab kein aion!

PS: meine freundin isses auch net die will auch chars machen


----------



## Enforce (18. September 2009)

geht mir genauso, nicht nur dir hat ebend ne neue launcher version runtergeladen aber aion noch net da


----------



## Imzane (18. September 2009)

Ich habs zwar in der Leiste und der Ordner heißt AionEU etc. Aber wen ich starte bekomm ich den 1024 Failed to initialize the game Fehler. 

:/


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

naja jetzt gehts bis zum loginscreen mit deutscher version bei mir..


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (18. September 2009)

Mein Aion hats zerbumst und is nicht mehr im launcher oO


----------



## Seymour09 (18. September 2009)

"Pushing out Launcher patch. Please restart your launcher to patch it up and get Aion back in the list."

Scheint aber nicht geklappt zu haben ^^


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Okay worst case scenario wäre das Aion bis Sonntag off bleibt. *zitterschwitz*


----------



## Tamîkus (18. September 2009)

PANIK! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (18. September 2009)

Ich hab ne Neuerung, nur die gefällt mir nicht, kann den Launcher nimmer starten^^.

Ah, es lebt scheinbar doch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Flaschenpost (18. September 2009)

> du....richtig....lesen....dan....du....merken....ich...nicht....sin.....sondern.
> ...skyler93....meinen....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und wie bitte, soll man hier mit 3 Promille+ mit dem Lesen hinterher kommen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (18. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Neuerung, nur die gefällt mir nicht, kann den Launcher nimmer starten^^.


Die gefällt mir auch ned grade... xD

Ohh... er funzt wieder xD


----------



## DaaVee (18. September 2009)

Toll Gamecard 153 was soll das T_T


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (18. September 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> naja jetzt gehts bis zum loginscreen mit deutscher version bei mir..


wie haste das geschafft?


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Irgendwie ist der Wurm drin. Kaum wird was gefixed taucht der nächste Fehler auf.


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Und wie bitte, soll man hier mit 3 Promille+ mit dem Lesen hinterher kommen? ^^



hää was hab ich hier was überlesen?? mein name ist gefallen worum gehts??


----------



## Jackall (18. September 2009)

*heul* will aion... *schnief*


----------



## Squizzel (18. September 2009)

Meine Frau hat es jetzt auch rein geschafft.


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Ich trau mich nicht den launcher neu zu installieren


----------



## Danf (18. September 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> naja jetzt gehts bis zum loginscreen mit deutscher version bei mir..



wie


----------



## Hopeless81 (18. September 2009)

Twitter sagt mal wieder: 

# Launcher #Aion disappearing fix will be patched in two steps. You can restart to patch the first already. Second patch will come soon.less than a minute ago from Seesmic


----------



## Seymour09 (18. September 2009)

Ich wage zu behaupten, dass da Blizzard seine Finger mit im Spiel hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## __Bacardii__ (18. September 2009)

geht noch immer net -.-^^


----------



## Thunderphönix (18. September 2009)

Also Open Beta + das Feature Charaktererstellung vor Release hätten sie sich sparen können

Das einzige was bisher positiv verlaufen ist,war die *Closed Beta*


----------



## Berserkius (18. September 2009)

@Speedtest hey du hast Resident Evil 5 <<<<<<<will ich auch haben *heul*


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Seymour09 schrieb:


> Ich wage zu behaupten, dass da Blizzard seine Finger mit im Spiel hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wenn es um die Weltherrschaft geht kämpfe ich für NC Soft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (18. September 2009)

> Und wie bitte, soll man hier mit 3 Promille+ mit dem Lesen hinterher kommen? ^^



Einfach zurücklehnen und geniessen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (18. September 2009)

Seymour09 schrieb:


> Ich wage zu behaupten, dass da Blizzard seine Finger mit im Spiel hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja die haben seit WAR ne Extra Abteilung die sich nur damit beschäftigt neuen MMO's den Start zu vermasseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

kkommt iwer zur charerstellung?


----------



## Pansky (18. September 2009)

Seymour09 schrieb:


> Ich wage zu behaupten, dass da Blizzard seine Finger mit im Spiel hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Der war gut


----------



## Norjena (18. September 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> kkommt iwer zur charerstellung?



Nein.


----------



## Orego (18. September 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Ja die haben seit WAR ne Extra Abteilung die sich nur damit beschäftigt neuen MMO's den Start zu vermasseln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die haben es auch bei Ragnarok gemacht, als es noch kein WoW gab, echt jetzt xD


----------



## Flaschenpost (18. September 2009)

omg, jetzt zitiere ich mich schon selbst, ihr macht mich fäddisch!


----------



## Enrico300 (18. September 2009)

Mensch was ist den nun, Aion noch weg was soll das??


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Man ich hatte null Porbleme bis jemand hier auf die Idee kam  das man den launcher nachdem finalen Patch nochmal neustarten sollte. Danach war Aion weg.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (18. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Nein.



Doch!


----------



## __Bacardii__ (18. September 2009)

maaaan immer keine verbindung gefunden -.-wtf?


----------



## Lupo0001 (18. September 2009)

1024 mit Duetsch sowie mit Englisch... will Char basteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüner Schami (18. September 2009)

13Speedtest37 schrieb:


> Also ich kam schon kurz vor 9 rein und hab meinen Char gemacht :>



Ich hab meinen char auch schon um 12 Uhr gemacht, tja ownd.


----------



## Squizzel (18. September 2009)

Leute einfach immer und immer wieder probieren. Irgendwann fluppt ihr rein.


----------



## DaaVee (18. September 2009)

Toll The Game Guard fille is not found or has been changed please reintsal the game guard seup fileer error code 153 habes auch den odner mal gelöscht und neu installiert nix passiert was tun ?


----------



## travisbarker (18. September 2009)

Muss ich den "IncPatchingGame" Ordner in Aion (EU) umbenennen oder kann der so stehen bleiben?


----------



## leckaeis (18. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Man ich hatte null Porbleme bis jemand hier auf die Idee kam  das man den launcher nachdem finalen Patch nochmal neustarten sollte. Danach war Aion weg.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tjaa, wer nich hören will muss fühlen.

Es wurde extra noch gesagt das ihr nichts ändern solltet ..


----------



## Norjena (18. September 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Doch!



Das nein, war auf mich bezogen, du musst wissen, ich bin alle, weil alle ich sind, logisch oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Leute einfach immer und immer wieder probieren. Irgendwann fluppt ihr rein.



Ohne Aion in der Liste ist das schwierig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (18. September 2009)

Wo bist du Aion?? Warum hast du mich verlassen???


----------



## Sin (18. September 2009)

Das hier drückt momentan meine Gefühle aus: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXK9ShllebQ


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

DaaVee schrieb:


> Toll The Game Guard fille is not found or has been changed please reintsal the game guard seup fileer error code 153



Game Guard??? egal
bei mir hängts beim Patchen, da steht das das ne Geschütze Datei wer dann klick ich OK, dann kommt der normale Launcher


----------



## Jackall (18. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Man ich hatte null Porbleme bis jemand hier auf die Idee kam das man den launcher nachdem finalen Patch nochmal neustarten sollte. Danach war Aion weg.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




geht mir genauso


----------



## Butte (18. September 2009)

mein aion is nach dem neustart wech und taucht nich mehr auf scönet ding!!!!!blos gut das man pre order is super Vorteil danke NC!!!!


----------



## Squizzel (18. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Das nein, war auf mich bezogen, du musst wissen, ich bin alle, weil alle ich sind, logisch oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*wie ein Urmensch am Kopf kratzt* hä?


----------



## Majordomus (18. September 2009)

"RT @aion_liv: If it didn't work for you. Give it a few minutes and try again.half a minute ago from Seesmic"


----------



## Valin dX (18. September 2009)

aion_ayaseRT @aion_liv: If it didn't work for you. Give it a few minutes and try again.1 minute ago from Seesmic 

mhhhhh

edit: war einer schneller als ich xD


----------



## Norjena (18. September 2009)

Butte schrieb:


> mein aion is nach dem neustart wech und taucht nich mehr auf scönet ding!!!!!blos gut das man pre order is super Vorteil danke NC!!!!



Du hast noch 7 Tage Vorsprung, was regtst du dich auf? Du hast nichtmal mehr bezahlt, bei den meisten Händlern sogar weniger....


----------



## Thunderphönix (18. September 2009)

Die beste Lösung wäre gewesen,mittels Funktion im Accountmenü sich einen Charakternamen zu sichern,natürlich nur die die Collector bzw Pre Order haben

So hätte es dann keinen Stress gegeben


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Valin schrieb:


> aion_ayaseRT @aion_liv: If it didn't work for you. Give it a few minutes and try again.1 minute ago from Seesmic
> 
> mhhhhh



Das mache ich doch die ganze Zeit.


----------



## travisbarker (18. September 2009)

RT @aion_liv: If it didn't work for you. Give it a few minutes and try again.


----------



## WeegieX (18. September 2009)

Also mein Aion ist weder Deutsch, noch komme ich auf die Server, kriege immer nen disconnect vom Server -.- grrrr


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Diesen incpatchdingsbums Ordner habe ich nicht einmal.


----------



## travisbarker (18. September 2009)

13Speedtest37 schrieb:


> In AionEU, wie ich bereits in nem anderen Thread geschrieben hab. Ohne Klammern



Danke, so schnell wie hier gepostet wird habe ich das wohl übersehen gehabt!


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (18. September 2009)

hab aion immernoch nict im launcher


----------



## sharybaby21 (18. September 2009)

hoschy schrieb:


> hab aion immernoch nict im launcher




ich auch nicht ...


----------



## Jackall (18. September 2009)

das passt besser für jetzt http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-9gzmQHoe0


----------



## Yours (18. September 2009)

ich hab das Problem, dass sich Aion aufhängt, nachdem ich mich versuche einzuloggen


----------



## FallenAngel88 (18. September 2009)

sharybaby21 schrieb:


> ich auch nicht ...



finds deprimierender dass ichs im launcher habe aber nicht starten kann <.<


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

WeegieX schrieb:


> Also mein Aion ist weder Deutsch, noch komme ich auf die Server, kriege immer nen disconnect vom Server -.- grrrr


deutsch ists bei mir auch nicht obwohl es eingestellt ist..


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Also jetzt sind wir definitiv auf defcon 3.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## __Bacardii__ (18. September 2009)

steht bei euch noch immer north americaß


----------



## __Bacardii__ (18. September 2009)

steht bei euch noch immer nortgh america?


----------



## Squizzel (18. September 2009)

Ich empfehle jedem das Spiel noch einmal herunterzuladen und neuzuinstallieren...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (18. September 2009)

Yours schrieb:


> ich hab das Problem, dass sich Aion aufhängt, nachdem ich mich versuche einzuloggen



Och nö, das hatte ich seid der CB, habe ich gehofft das es am GG lag und jetzt wegfällt...naja gut noch fehlt Aion in der Liste, vieleicht geht es ja doch.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (18. September 2009)

__Bacardii__ schrieb:


> steht bei euch noch immer north americaß



ich kann zwischen north america und EU wählen


----------



## SakuraJosy (18. September 2009)

Yours schrieb:


> ich hab das Problem, dass sich Aion aufhängt, nachdem ich mich versuche einzuloggen




so gehts mir auch.. ich muss au<ch schon von anfang an den start erzwingen... da er bei mir immer keine verbindung zum patch server aufbauen kann -.-


----------



## Devisionbell (18. September 2009)

aion_liv: The #Aion servers are not live. If you're stuck at the login screen, that's why ^^ I will let you know as soon as they go live.

aion_ayase: The game servers are not live yet, so until we give word you'll keep getting kicked off if you keep trying. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuskorr (18. September 2009)

Juhuu, er zieht den 5,2er Patch, endlich aber iwie will er net so richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Savi (18. September 2009)

# The game servers are not live yet, so until we give word you'll keep getting kicked off if you keep trying. 1 minute ago from Seesmic


----------



## Dorbando (18. September 2009)

# The game servers are not live yet, so until we give word you'll keep getting kicked off if you keep trying. 1 minute ago from Seesmic


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

The game servers are not live yet, so until we give word you'll keep getting kicked off if you keep trying. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apostasy (18. September 2009)

13Speedtest37 schrieb:


> Also ich kam schon kurz vor 9 rein und hab meinen Char gemacht :>



*hust*

The game servers are not live yet, so until we give word you'll keep getting kicked off if you keep trying. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



erzähl deine story meinem porsche vor der tür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. September 2009)

ES PATCHT! aber recht langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüner Schami (18. September 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Ich empfehle jedem das Spiel noch einmal herunterzuladen und neuzuinstallieren...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



u sir, are an idiot :>


----------



## FallenAngel88 (18. September 2009)

Could find authentication data online or locally 
The patching server might be down. 
 We are sorry for the inconvenience, please try again later!

*heul*


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

Wenn ich Updaten will bleibts erstmal stehen bei Warte auf geschütze Datei: i-wasi-was
danach kommt 
PlayNC-Launcher Update-Fehler
Die Datei ist geschützt und kann nicht gepatcht werden: C\program files(x86)\ncsoft\launcher\NCLauncher.exe


----------



## Tuskorr (18. September 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> ES PATCHT! aber recht langsam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Neidisch guck*


----------



## SireS (18. September 2009)

Devisionbell schrieb:


> aion_liv: The #Aion servers are not live. If you're stuck at the login screen, that's why ^^ I will let you know as soon as they go live.
> 
> aion_ayase: The game servers are not live yet, so until we give word you'll keep getting kicked off if you keep trying.
> 
> ...



soviel zu den Spacken, die hier meinen, ihren Char schon erstellt zu haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meint ihr wir knacken 100 Seiten bis 0.00h?


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Slapstick pur. Diejenigen die Aion noch im launcher haben versuchen sich einzuloggen wenn die Server gar nicht on sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yours (18. September 2009)

Aion hängt sich net auf.. nach ung.~4min bekommen ne discon. nachricht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. September 2009)

hmm nu hab ich version 1.0.5.0.6 und er will dennoch patchen -.-'


----------



## Thunderphönix (18. September 2009)

Die nehmen selbst Aion aus dem Launcher raus,und wissen jetzt anscheinend net mehr wie man das wieder reinbekommt


----------



## Healor (18. September 2009)

400 Besucher lesen dieses Thema (Gäste: 275)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jackall (18. September 2009)

männo wiso habt ihr aion und ich net?


----------



## Flaschenpost (18. September 2009)

> Muss ich den "IncPatchingGame" Ordner in Aion (EU) umbenennen oder kann der so stehen bleiben?



Diesen Ordner gibt es nicht!!! ich hab nur "AionEU" und es geht trotzdem nix!!


----------



## Ajandurah (18. September 2009)

Ich komm nicht ins Spiel! Mann wenn selbst die Namensreservierung net klappt, sch*** ich auf meinen CE-Headstart und leg den Acc nen Monat auf eis und fang dann gemütlich an! Aber es nervt, wenn selbst so einfache Dinge wie nen Namen reservieren net funzt, weil man wegen zu viel Auslastung nicht auf die Server kommt!


----------



## Talshair (18. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> Could find authentication data online or locally
> The patching server might be down.
> We are sorry for the inconvenience, please try again later!
> 
> *heul*



Haben die noch nicht mitbekommen, das es immer noch Leute gibt wo Aion gar nicht mehr zu Auswahl steht. Der Patch hat bei mir nix gebracht.


----------



## Norjena (18. September 2009)

Gegen Langeweile, grad gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gubrtjcj7e8


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Das passiert wenn ihr euer Aion schlecht behandelt. Es tut mir leid Aion bitte verzeih mir. BITTE!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (18. September 2009)

*stellt ma ne Wagenladung Taschentücher in den Thread*

Ich muss asgen ich bin NCSoft dankbar....e skommt nix gescheites im TV und das geheule hier ist besser als jeder Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. September 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Diesen Ordner gibt es nicht!!! ich hab nur "AionEU" und es geht trotzdem nix!!


Erstell den ordner einfach aber du brauchst dennoch eine verbinsung zum Patch Server damit er die Daten überprüfen kann.


----------



## Lupo0001 (18. September 2009)

Ich hab immernoch diesen ollen 1024 Fehler sowohl mit Deutsch als auch mit Englisch


----------



## Tuskorr (18. September 2009)

Ja ich hab den Patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jurrasic (18. September 2009)

Bei mir patch er gerade auf ca. 130mb groß.....ENDLICH


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Ein gutes hat es ja man darf ungestraft seinen counter pushen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silverstorm (18. September 2009)

ich wette die WoW Server sind jetzt leer ^^


----------



## FallenAngel88 (18. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> *stellt ma ne Wagenladung Taschentücher in den Thread*
> 
> Ich muss asgen ich bin NCSoft dankbar....e skommt nix gescheites im TV und das geheule hier ist besser als jeder Film
> 
> ...



starwars läuft..und wenn du jetzt sagst der ist scheiße sprins aus dem fenster!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oglokk (18. September 2009)

Passt auch gerade so zu eurer situation ^^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqkqDWfn2sI


----------



## Yours (18. September 2009)

Nix gutes im Tv?? wtf heut kommt Kaya!!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pringel (18. September 2009)

Tuskorr schrieb:


> Ja ich hab den Patch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Was haste gemacht?


----------



## Sanji2k3 (18. September 2009)

Der kam aber schon gefühle 2000 mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syniera (18. September 2009)

Hab angeblich auch 1.5.0.6 drauf, wenn ich aber starten will, versucht er auchwieder zu patchen, klappt aber nicht. Freunde von mir können irgendwie gar nicht patchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kopernium (18. September 2009)

Yours schrieb:


> Kaya!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja eben, es kommt nichts gutes!


----------



## Jackall (18. September 2009)

ihr seid gemein -.-
will aion wieder haben


----------



## Berserkius (18. September 2009)

Klappt gar nüscht hier mal wieder voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elwydd (18. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Gegen Langeweile, grad gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


in der schweiz wegen urheberecht geschützt ! ^^


----------



## gebra (18. September 2009)

428 Besucher -  wenn das so weiter geht kackt in ner stunde sogar der buffed server ab^^


----------



## Tuskorr (18. September 2009)

Pringel schrieb:


> Was haste gemacht?



Einfach den Launcher neugestartet, auf updaten geklickt, und ZACK! aktualisiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foenix (18. September 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0JDp9oDbLg

für unsere politik freunde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (18. September 2009)

Jackall schrieb:


> ihr seid gemein -.-
> will aion wieder haben



starte den launcher mal neu >.<


----------



## WeegieX (18. September 2009)

Meine Fresse ich mach hier HAUSARBEIT um mich abzulenken, das kann doch nicht angehen die scheiß Server sollen jetzt live gehen ansonsten ist meine Bude hier gleich tip top aufgeräumt, wer soll sich denn da noch wohl fühlen ?????


----------



## Thunderphönix (18. September 2009)

Meint ihr die von NcSoft wissen,dass es noch Leute gibt die nichtmal Aion im Launcher haben?


----------



## Mondstrahl (18. September 2009)

PANIK??

Brennt bei Dir jetzt auch was ab? Geschirrspüler oder so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devisionbell (18. September 2009)

aion_liv: We are trying up to update the patcher but our players are killing our bandwidth! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Please bear with us! Thank you for your patience <3

aion_ayase: Over 10,000 followers. No pressure. *breathing in and out*. Server still on their way.


----------



## Collectorlegend (18. September 2009)

# Over 10,000 followers. No pressure. *breathing in and out*. Server still on their way.half a minute ago from Seesmic


----------



## Kopernium (18. September 2009)

Tuskorr schrieb:


> Einfach den Launcher neugestartet, auf updaten geklickt, und ZACK! aktualisiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bei mir baut er da seit ner halben stunde ne neue verbindung auf -.-


----------



## Yours (18. September 2009)

Wer Kaya nicht gut findet... der Pc hat eueren Kopf wohl scho ganz zerfressen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enrico300 (18. September 2009)

Habt ihr Aion schon im launcher?


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

WeegieX schrieb:


> Meine Fresse ich mach hier HAUSARBEIT um mich abzulenken, das kann doch nicht angehen die scheiß Server sollen jetzt live gehen ansonsten ist meine Bude hier gleich tip top aufgeräumt, wer soll sich denn da noch wohl fühlen ?????


 
So ein Scheiss ich hab heute morgen schon die Wohnung geputzt.


----------



## Pringel (18. September 2009)

Tuskorr schrieb:


> Einfach den Launcher neugestartet, auf updaten geklickt, und ZACK! aktualisiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ach man das klappt bei mir ned...*neidisch guck*

mfg


----------



## HenrikP. (18. September 2009)

Update bleibt bei 74 % stehen...^^


----------



## Flaschenpost (18. September 2009)

> Erstell den ordner einfach aber du brauchst dennoch eine verbinsung zum Patch Server damit er die Daten überprüfen kann.


Hä? ok, ich bin nicht nüchtern aber ich bilde mir ein, noch Herr meiner Sinne zu sein! Was du mir rädst, macht grad null Sinn sry


----------



## Talshair (18. September 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> Meint ihr die von NcSoft wissen,dass es noch Leute gibt die nichtmal Aion im Launcher haben?



Ich fürchte fast, dass sie das noch nicht mitbekommen haben. Wie kann man sowas schon so verkacken? Wozu hab es eine Beta vor ein paar Tagen?


----------



## T4z (18. September 2009)

Ich sags ja immer wieder....Geduld ist eine Tugend. xD


----------



## DaaVee (18. September 2009)

man bei mir komt gameguard fehler wie bekomme ich den weg T_T pls help und ja gameguard ordner neu istalliert


----------



## Elwydd (18. September 2009)

naja mir war aion auch ausm luncher da mir antivir die aion.bin datei gelöscht hat wenn man die aber wwieder reinkopiert und antivir ignoriert hat man es wieder ...


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Das tolle ist ja das mein Aion schon fix und fertig ist nur hat es sich leider aus dem launcher verpisst. Aion wenn ich dich erwische binde ich dich nächstes mal fest.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (18. September 2009)

T4z schrieb:


> Ich sags ja immer wieder....Geduld ist eine Tugend. xD



ich glaub ich fahr mal nach frankfurt zu den servern^^


----------



## Jackall (18. September 2009)

ich mach seit ner stunde fast nix anders außer neustarten


----------



## Sanji2k3 (18. September 2009)

Talshair schrieb:


> Ich fürchte fast, dass sie das noch nicht mitbekommen haben. Wie kann man sowas schon so verkacken? Wozu hab es eine Beta vor ein paar Tagen?



*kopf trifft Tischkante kritisch*

Was genau hat ne Beta mit überlasteten Servern zu tun?^^


----------



## Grimmjow19 (18. September 2009)

error 1024 wenn ich auf deutsch strate
disconnect nach 2 min wenn ich auf english starte


----------



## Collectorlegend (18. September 2009)

21.30 Ugr solangsam macht sich auch bei mir Panik breit.Solang ich kein aion im Launcher hab kann ich auch nix patchen was nochmal ne weile dauert... Schöner Name Adee...


----------



## Yours (18. September 2009)

welchen gg fehler???


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

hab jetzt nen 298,7mb patch


----------



## Tuskorr (18. September 2009)

Mist, ich hab grad zum 567 mal auf Aion starten geklickt, und es hat von sich aus, ohne start erzwingen geklappt,
doch beim NCsoft Loge is es wieder abgekackt -.-

Naja Server sind halt noch net live


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Ich sicher mir den Namen sechsunddreissig oder tausendvierundzwanzig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syniera (18. September 2009)

Noch jemand den Fehler 1024?


----------



## Jelly (18. September 2009)

Ich würd mal pauschal sagen ihr seids selbst schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



# We are trying up to update the patcher but our players are killing our bandwidth! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Please bear with us! Thank you for your patience <3 4 minutes ago from web 

http://twitter.com/aion_liv/status/4086084934


----------



## simoni (18. September 2009)

es is in meiner liste wuuuuusssaa


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

Syniera schrieb:


> Noch jemand den Fehler 1024?


hatte ich eben auch nach launcher neustart zieht er bei mirn patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freewalker (18. September 2009)

Jahhh es lebt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seymour09 (18. September 2009)

HAHA, Aion ist wieder da =)

...aber nen Patch lädt er immer noch nicht...


----------



## T4z (18. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> ich glaub ich fahr mal nach frankfurt zu den servern^^



Mitm Baseball Schläger im Gepäck? xD


----------



## Grimmjow19 (18. September 2009)

Syniera schrieb:


> Noch jemand den Fehler 1024?



ich wenn ichs versuch auf deutsch zu starten


----------



## Pringel (18. September 2009)

Syniera schrieb:


> Noch jemand den Fehler 1024?


 
japp aber nur wenn ich auf deutsch starte...


----------



## Tuskorr (18. September 2009)

Syniera schrieb:


> Noch jemand den Fehler 1024?



Nope , ich hab den 36er


----------



## Thunderphönix (18. September 2009)

simoni schrieb:


> es is in meiner liste wuuuuusssaa



meiner auch


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

40%  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sharybaby21 (18. September 2009)

aion ist wieder in meiner liste .... juhuuuu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jetzt nur noch abwarten ^^


----------



## Devisionbell (18. September 2009)

aion_xaen: go go restart launcher get updates


----------



## Grobii (18. September 2009)

dann sin die besten namen gewiss weeeeeg *hoiiiiil*


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

Restart Launcher to patch (again) if needed, folks.


----------



## Collectorlegend (18. September 2009)

Juhu Aion wieder im Launcher


----------



## Sanji2k3 (18. September 2009)

Auf deutsch?Wo regelste denn ob deutsch oder englisch?


----------



## Blutbeton (18. September 2009)

Launcher funzt ned, hier gegen die langeweile
[entfernt, da sinnfrei und Netiquettewidrig]


----------



## T4z (18. September 2009)

Guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuusfraaaaaaaabaaaaaaaaa

und dabei noch die Ohrläppchen reiben!
Beruhigt ungemein. xD


----------



## Melonni (18. September 2009)

ich hab aion ittlerweile wieder im nc launcher aber nicht installiert zeigt er an.... kotz hier noch ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (18. September 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> meiner auch



Wieso, war Aion weg?


----------



## Pringel (18. September 2009)

juhu er hat den patch endlich... 298,7 mb....


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

wehe meine download rate bricht jetzt ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Savi (18. September 2009)

# Servers are up.less than 10 seconds ago from Seesmic


----------



## Hopeless81 (18. September 2009)

juhu er patch mit ca. 1000kb


----------



## Valin dX (18. September 2009)

wieso zu hölle sagt er mir ich hab kein aion installiert ...


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

Servers are up.


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Aion ist wieder da. *klebebandhol*


----------



## DaaVee (18. September 2009)

leute hat jemand von euch auch gameguard fehler 153 
wenn ja wie löst man den


----------



## __Bacardii__ (18. September 2009)

patch launcher? meinen die Nc soft launcher?

btw noch immer North america -.-


----------



## Devisionbell (18. September 2009)

aion_xaengo go servers should be up please enjoy!


----------



## Flaschenpost (18. September 2009)

juhuuu, wieder in der Liste aber geupdatet wird trotzdem nicht! lol 



> 21.30 Ugr solangsam macht sich auch bei mir Panik breit.Solang ich kein aion im Launcher hab kann ich auch nix patchen was nochmal ne weile dauert... Schöner Name Adee...



Welchen Namen meinst jetzt genau? XD


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

25% 2 AION^^


----------



## Grimmjow19 (18. September 2009)

lol jetzt mussi ch mir 200mb downloaden weil man auf deutschen server nur mit der deutschen version drauf kommt???


----------



## WeegieX (18. September 2009)

JUHU ICH KOMME AUF DIE SERVER *TANZ*


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Ich brech zusammen Aion ist immernoch auf asiatisch........


----------



## travisbarker (18. September 2009)

In meinem Launcher habe ich jetzt nur noch Aion (North America) stehen, das EU Aion was auch noch gelistet war ist futsch...


----------



## __Bacardii__ (18. September 2009)

Verbindungsaufbau zum Spiel-Patchserver nicht möglich.

Bitte überprüfen Sie Ihre Internetverbindung oder versuchen Sie es später erneut.

Wenn Sie das Update überspringen möchten, können Sie den Start des Spiels erzwingen, indem Sie in der Spieleliste das Rechtsklick-Menü aufrufen oder die Haupt-Schaltfläche benutzen.



Fehler-Code: 36 (PatchServerCommunicationError):

Kommunikationsfehler des Patch-Servers bei Ausführen des Vorgangs:

Getting Current Version


-_________-


----------



## Freewalker (18. September 2009)

Ha sexy meine Namen sind save 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

13Speedtest37 schrieb:


> Wad habt ihr für probleme?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fieser Möp


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. September 2009)

Meins bekommt keine Verbindung zum patch Server


----------



## DaaVee (18. September 2009)

`hat jemand ne lösung für fehler gameguard 153


----------



## amorphisgothric (18. September 2009)

Endlich, geschafft!!! *freu*

Aber Thor scheint ned erlaubt zu sein als Name?!?! *snief*


----------



## Jackall (18. September 2009)

hab 36 wer noch?


----------



## Misuma (18. September 2009)

lool jetz kommt nochn 300 mB patch  Oo


----------



## Melonni (18. September 2009)

sei froh das ihr es starten könnt.. bei mir meint der Launcher es ist net installiert^^


----------



## FallenAngel88 (18. September 2009)

Jackall schrieb:


> hab 36 wer noch?



ja ich


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Warum geht bei mir Aion nicht in deutsch?


----------



## Lucióz (18. September 2009)

Ich habe immer noch keine Verbindung zum Patchserver. 

Also nichts mit Servers are up.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freewalker (18. September 2009)

Man kann auch mit Patch 1.5.0.5 den Char erstellen...


----------



## Alyah (18. September 2009)

jo hab immer noch fehler 36, egal was ich einstelle. es geht NICHTS


----------



## Grimmjow19 (18. September 2009)

Misuma schrieb:


> lool jetz kommt nochn 300 mB patch  Oo



mit wieviel kbs sausgt du?


----------



## Mysticmage (18. September 2009)

hmm bei mir is zwar Aion in der liste aber als nicht installiert. woran liegt dieser fehler nun?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaaVee (18. September 2009)

gane gurd 153 fehler ich werde verückt keiner will mir helfen *heul*


----------



## Misuma (18. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> mit wieviel kbs sausgt du?




full speed  650 kb


----------



## SireS (18. September 2009)

Jackall schrieb:


> hab 36 wer noch?



jo, wie schon den ganzen Abend, oder grosse Teile davon^^


----------



## UCPJohnny (18. September 2009)

den hab ich auch 153 ^^


----------



## Enrico300 (18. September 2009)

Klasse Aion ist wieder im Launcher, aber net instaliert und wenn ich instalieren will meint er geht net soll es in einer Minute nochmal versuchen.


----------



## Misuma (18. September 2009)

DaaVee schrieb:


> gane gurd 153 fehler ich werde verückt keiner will mir helfen *heul*




lool  gameguard sollte doch aus sein.. oh man da läuft gar nix heute


----------



## Jelly (18. September 2009)

Auf Englisch ist das erstellen der Chars momentan übrigens Möglich zumindest kann ich es.


----------



## Lucióz (18. September 2009)

Habe aber nur 1.5.0.1


----------



## sharybaby21 (18. September 2009)

Also ich habe jetzt neu gestartet aion war drin patchserver keine verbindung, dann start erzwungen komme drauf konnt mich einloggen habe meine beiden wunschnamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Yours (18. September 2009)

Ok char´s erstellt.. wie langsam saugt ihr? meiner war innerhalb 10 min fertig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Collectorlegend (18. September 2009)

JAAAA drin hab einfach start erzwungen und auf die patches geschissen.Bin über Aion (North America) rein mit Aion Einstellung englisch und Launcher Einstellung Europa deutsch


----------



## Mookie (18. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hier gehts doch nur um die Charerstellung und schon haben alle Leute ne Bremsspur in der Schlüppa.

Abbbbber ich kann auch net patchen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silverstorm (18. September 2009)

kack download rate 90KB/sek, hört mal auf zu saugen ^^

Meine Frau ist schon on die hatte den Patch schon irgendwie schon drauf, mein Name ist safe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Steff77 (18. September 2009)

Aion is wieder da und ich muss nochmal den 300Mb runterladen + daurnd Verbindung weg-.- immerhin 90kb/sek...


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Keiner ne Idee warum mein Aion auf asiatisch ist? Ich kann mit den Schriftzeichen nix anfangen. Englisch starten geht net da kommt Error 36.


----------



## SakuraJosy (18. September 2009)

okay JETZT werd ich richtig pissig.. sagt mir bitte dass sie das problem mit dem Disconnected from Gameserver gelöst haben und dass leute mit modem nun ohne verschissenen proxyserver da on kommen.. sonst dreh ich jetzt gleich durch wenn sie das immer noch nicht gelöst haben


----------



## MagicMidi (18. September 2009)

Mysticmage schrieb:


> hmm bei mir is zwar Aion in der liste aber als nicht installiert. woran liegt dieser fehler nun?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hi also solltest Aion nicht deinstalliert haben schließe den Launcher und starte Aion direkt. So bekam ich aion zurück in den Launcher


----------



## Yours (18. September 2009)

startet auf english.. müsst dann nicht so viel downloaden


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. September 2009)

Could find authentication data online or locally 
The patching server might be down. 
 We are sorry for the inconvenience, please try again later! 
Wenn ich den Start Erzwinge -.-'


----------



## Yours (18. September 2009)

weis net was los is.. bei mir geht alles.. hmm..


----------



## Devisionbell (18. September 2009)

yeah, beide chars sind reserviert und wunschnamen auch noch nicht vergriffen, es kann losgehen

sehe euch am 20. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß Devisionbell


----------



## Maraduk (18. September 2009)

Char erstellt....auf THOR [EU], aber mit englischem Client...


----------



## FallenAngel88 (18. September 2009)

Yours schrieb:


> weis net was los is.. bei mir geht alles.. hmm..



das brauchst du uns nicht andauernd unter die nase zu reiben...


----------



## Devisionbell (18. September 2009)

ich konnte mit deutschem erstellen


----------



## Sin (18. September 2009)

Bei mir gings jetzt auch, hab meine beiden chars erstellt die ich haben wollte, nur wenn ich einlogge kommt: you cannot connect to the game, during the charakter preservation period.. Ich weiss, erst Sonntag, wär aber toll gewesen ^^


----------



## Yours (18. September 2009)

*mimimi*.  du würdest dich auch freuen xD

moser hier net rum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simoni (18. September 2009)

Juhu Char erstellt und Name reserviert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt kann der Abend entspannt weitergehen ^^


----------



## Diomor (18. September 2009)

bei mir kommt noch immer der 1024 fehler

maaw .___. gemein


----------



## Lucióz (18. September 2009)

Start ohne Updates erzwingen kommt immer:

Could find authentication data online or locally 
The patching server might be down. 
 We are sorry for the inconvenience, please try again later!


----------



## Schio (18. September 2009)

gibt es einen deutschen clienten, wo dann ingame die quests etc. in deutsch sind?


----------



## wowfighter (18. September 2009)

kriege den 200 patch netma zum downloaden steht immer  Fehler beim letzten versuch


----------



## FallenAngel88 (18. September 2009)

Yours schrieb:


> *mimimi*.  du würdest dich auch freuen xD
> 
> moser hier net rum
> 
> ...



du verhälst dich einfach nur unsoial...


----------



## Yours (18. September 2009)

Noch ne Frage... ich kann nirgendwo den Button "Ingame Gegenstände hinzufügen" sehn.. geht des erst am 20. ? oder bin ich blind

edit: nein mach ich nicht.. was hat das damit überhaupt zu tun xD
edit edit: würdest du auch machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloody-Minded (18. September 2009)

So hab meinen Char


----------



## Enrico300 (18. September 2009)

Wieso kann ich Aion nicht neu istalieren?


----------



## Devisionbell (18. September 2009)

aion_liv; Right click on Aion in the launcher->click on properties->click on language options and select which languages you wish to have and use7 minutes ago from web


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

namen gesichert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sêraphîm_Shatt (18. September 2009)

strike, hab meine Namen auch gesafed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bis zum 20.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aberon (18. September 2009)

Beide Chars sind erstellt und die Leitungen wieder frei.
Ich wünsch euch noch viel Glück und verabschiede mich für heut Abend.


----------



## Alyah (18. September 2009)

nö.. geht nix.  ist doch einfach nur ätzend. nirgendwo ne info was man gegen error 36 machen kann


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Devisionbell schrieb:


> aion_liv; Right click on Aion in the launcher->click on properties->click on language options and select which languages you wish to have and use7 minutes ago from web



Geht bei mir nicht wenn ich Deutsch starte ist alles in koreanisch oder was weiss ich. So langsam werde ich echt sauer.


----------



## Norjena (18. September 2009)

Namen gesichert.
Auftrag erfüllt.
Erwarte neue Instruktionen.


----------



## Mookie (18. September 2009)

Hört mal auf hier zu posen das ihr euch alle eure Namen gesichert habt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich komm net mal zum patchen und hab jetz auch ne Bremsspur im Slip!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkius (18. September 2009)

Yes mein Name *Schneewittchen* ist auch gesichert yessssssssssssssss


----------



## Flaschenpost (18. September 2009)

Bei mir geht noch immer nix, Aion ist zwar back to Launcher aber die Sau will einfach nicht updaten -.-


----------



## Kankuso (18. September 2009)

Wieso steht bei mir immer noch das ich AION noch nicht installiert habe?


----------



## DaaVee (18. September 2009)

mann ich habe fehler gamecuard 153 ka was ich tun soll will endlich erstellen


----------



## Melonni (18. September 2009)

wie lange bleiben die server eigentlich offen??^^


----------



## Raaandy (18. September 2009)

hi zusammen ich komm zwar ins spiel allerdings is noch english, im launcher hab ich auch europe und deutsch. liegt das daran das die patchserver im moment down sind? und man die sprachpakete nich laden kann?

weiß jemand wo man die herbekommen kann?

mfg


----------



## Sugarwarlock (18. September 2009)

you cannot run anymore client...


----------



## Lucióz (18. September 2009)

Wenn ich jetzt über Aion(North America) den start erzwinge kommt nur:

This Program is unavaible in your country.



Also langsam nervt es heute...


----------



## Bouw (18. September 2009)

@kankuso hab das selbe prob -.- in der liste ja, aber nicht installiert... so ein...nun ja geduld und so


----------



## MagicMidi (18. September 2009)

DaaVee schrieb:


> mann ich habe fehler gamecuard 153 ka was ich tun soll will endlich erstellen



Da Aion eigendlich den Gameguard komplett weg patcht würde ich sagen du hast noch nicht alle patches. Beende den Ncsoft launcher und starte ihn neu. Und dann warte bis er alle patches runter geladen hat.


----------



## Diomor (18. September 2009)

Mookie schrieb:


> Hört mal auf hier zu posen das ihr euch alle eure Namen gesichert habt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hahaha ich brech ab xDDD 

ich komm leider au nid dazu mein namen zu sichern, NIIID WEGSCHNAPPEN WEEHE XD


----------



## Flaschenpost (18. September 2009)

"Verbindungsaufbau zum Spielepatchserver nicht möglich" ...Naja, fand ich heut abend auch schonmal lustiger diese Meldung


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. September 2009)

so da warens noch 2tage warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderphönix (18. September 2009)

ich kann noch immer net patchen

Fehler beim letzten Vorgang


----------



## RogueS (18. September 2009)

"Name wird bereits verwendet" AAAAAAAAARRRRRGGGGG....
ich KOTZE!


----------



## Snowhawk (18. September 2009)

name save 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein ausländischer server ist schon auf high oO


----------



## Grüner Schami (18. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (18. September 2009)

drecks dsl 2k ...


----------



## Danf (18. September 2009)

Frage:

Ich bin jetz endlich in Aion drin und hab 12 server druf.. bin ich da richtrig, woher weiß ich welcher deutsch is?

das spiel selber ist auch noch auf englisch


----------



## Achilius (18. September 2009)

eigenschaften -> sprache wieder auf englisch -> Fehler 36 -> start erzwingen -> einloggen,chars erstellen glücklich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei mir steht version 1.5.0.5 nicht 1.5.0.6 und es ging problemlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devisionbell (18. September 2009)

aion_ayase: If you get any errors, completely shut down your NCsoft Launcher and boot it up again. Make sure it's patched, and make sure Aion is patched

aion_ayase: If #Aion is in Korean for you - restart the Launcher, right click on Aion and click Properties -> Language Options

hoffe das hilft einigen viel glück euch


----------



## SireS (18. September 2009)

Grüner schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Einfach auf _*Start erzwingen*_ klicken, einloggen und chars erstellen, hat so bei mir geklappt, beide Namen save  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mookie (18. September 2009)

Grüner schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die kack Meldung hat ich jetz schon.... locker 100x 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (18. September 2009)

Grüner schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hgab ich auch und wenn ich erzwinge startet das game manchmal und dann kommt "feiled to initialize the game" -_-


----------



## Kopernium (18. September 2009)

Zum Char erstellen muss man nicht gepatcht haben, einfach erzwingen..ging bei mir und anderen auch wunderbar

Wenn Fail to... kommt sprache wieder auf english setzen!


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. September 2009)

wenn ich ihn erzwinge kommt immer 

Could find authentication data online or locally 
The patching server might be down. 
 We are sorry for the inconvenience, please try again later!


----------



## Imzane (18. September 2009)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> you cannot run anymore client...




same


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (18. September 2009)

alles super nachm neu instalisieren und patchen.habe auf deutsch meine chars erstellen können ohne probs


----------



## Freewalker (18. September 2009)

RogueS schrieb:


> "Name wird bereits verwendet" AAAAAAAAARRRRRGGGGG....
> ich KOTZE!


Welcher wars denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderphönix (18. September 2009)

kann mir bitte jemand ncoh schnell den link posten wo die deutschen sindfiles zu hören sind,weil will net irgendwelche nehmen wenn ich auf englisch den charakter erstelle und dann in deutsch zocke und die stimme kacke is


----------



## Aldaria (18. September 2009)

Bei mir geht auch alles wunderbar, muss aber leider nochmal ein Char löschen, die Brüste sind irgendwie zu gross  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (18. September 2009)

wenn ich start erzwinge is noch alles auf english ich wills aber endlich ma auf deutsch^^


----------



## Grimmjow19 (18. September 2009)

wofür war der Befehl?

-ip:206.127.147.26 -port:2106 -cc:1


----------



## Enrico300 (18. September 2009)

hoschy schrieb:


> alles super nachm neu instalisieren und patchen.habe auf deutsch meine chars erstellen können ohne probs


Wie geht das bei dir und bei nicht, es steht immer da soll es in einer minute nochmal versuchen.


----------



## Greenday (18. September 2009)

bei mir steht wenn ich den start erzwinge "failed to initialize the game" kennt da jemand ne lösung,habs schon auf english umstellen probiert

mfg


----------



## Lintflas (18. September 2009)

Wenn ihr das Spiel auf Deutsch startet, kommt ihr auch nicht rein. 
Ich habe auf Englisch umgeschaltet und plötzlich ging es.


MfG


----------



## Diomor (18. September 2009)

Kopernium schrieb:


> Zum Char erstellen muss man nicht gepatcht haben, einfach erzwingen..ging bei mir und anderen auch wunderbar
> 
> Wenn Fail to... kommt sprache wieder auf english setzen!



ok, ich versuchs gleich, aber wenn ich dann wieder auf deutsch stell hab ich ja den selben scheiss wieder oder nid? X_X


----------



## Neclol (18. September 2009)

Solangsam bin ich echt am verzweifeln der Launcher findet keine Updates (Fehler-Code: 36 (PatchServerCommunicationError)) und wenn ich den start erzwingen will hängt sich alles komplett auf und ich kann nichtmal den Rechner neustarten ich könnt heulen


----------



## Alyah (18. September 2009)

geht weder auf englisch noch auf deutsch... krieg jedesmal error 36 und da ändert sich nix.


----------



## Sêraphîm_Shatt (18. September 2009)

Alyah schrieb:


> nö.. geht nix.  ist doch einfach nur ätzend. nirgendwo ne info was man gegen error 36 machen kann



Start erzwingen und dann einloggen hat bei mir gefunzt ...


----------



## OldboyX (18. September 2009)

Neclol schrieb:


> Solangsam bin ich echt am verzweifeln der Launcher findet keine Updates (Fehler-Code: 36 (PatchServerCommunicationError)) und wenn ich den start erzwingen will hängt sich alles komplett auf und ich kann nichtmal den Rechner neustarten ich könnt heulen



Patch server hoffnungslos überlastet. Du kriegst keine Verbindung zum Patch server - ergo wird auch nicht gepatcht und du kannst net einloggen.


----------



## DarkTyra (18. September 2009)

Wenn ich auf Deutsch stelle will er den patch laden der alles auf Koreanisch macht wenn ich aber auf english stelle sagt der Der das der regional code des Clients  nicht mit dem des servers überinstimmt. Schrott ist das


----------



## Heldentod1 (18. September 2009)

Sêraphîm_Shatt schrieb:


> Start erzwingen und dann einloggen hat bei mir gefunzt ...



bei mir auch hab auch schon chars erstellt aber ich hab immer noch die 1.5.0.5 version ich brauch Update


----------



## Mookie (18. September 2009)

Alyah schrieb:


> geht weder auf englisch noch auf deutsch... krieg jedesmal error 36 und da ändert sich nix.


Jo muscht auf "Start erzwingen" klicken.

Aber ich mach mir da jetz kein Streß mehr und geh ein Bierchen schlürfen, im laufe des Abends werden die das schon gebacken bekommen mit dem Patchserver. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

So bin drinnen, Name ist Gebucht Skyler geht nicht mehr auf Thor/Kromede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber komisch ist ich kann nicht auf Deutsch starten habs halt auf Englisch gemacht^^
Hoffe ihr kommt alle bald rein


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

So habe mir auch meine beiden Chars erstellen können aber nur auf englisch. Wenn ich auf deutsch stelle startet er das Spiel in koreanisch. Mein zweiter Name war natürlich vergeben und warum Selene nicht erlaubt war ist mir auch schleierhaft.


----------



## Alyah (18. September 2009)

Sêraphîm_Shatt schrieb:


> Start erzwingen und dann einloggen hat bei mir gefunzt ...



nee. geht gar nix. ich habs jetzt gelöscht.. jetzt hab ich nen hals ^^


----------



## SireS (18. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> wofür war der Befehl?
> 
> -ip:206.127.147.26 -port:2106 -cc:1



Der wurde mitten in der Beta mal von Amboss gepostet und sollte als Kommandozeilenparameter verwendet werden, falls man Probleme mit dem login hatte (*Can't connect to authorization server...* war die Meldung die viele oft hatten). Musst mal die Sufu nehmen, die müsste den Thread wohl ausspucken...


----------



## RogueS (18. September 2009)

Freewalker schrieb:


> Welcher wars denn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Seraph

als auch  Casshern... :<

naja werde ich halt als RogueStyler unterwegs sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (18. September 2009)

Sêraphîm_Shatt schrieb:


> Start erzwingen und dann einloggen hat bei mir gefunzt ...


Dito.
Hatte den 1.5.0.6 drauf und alles auf englisch gelassen. Hatte ja sowieso vor Aion auf englisch zu genießen und hab dann den Start erzwungen. Geht eins A, auch bei mehrmaligem einloggen im Spiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duana (18. September 2009)

Wo stellt ihr denn bitte die Sprache um hab auch immer nur dne 36er fehler das nervt aver sowas von und wenn ich erzwinge tut sich garnichts :-(


----------



## Dr.Faust (18. September 2009)

Also bei mir kommt immer Nachdem ich Start erzwinge die Fehlermeldung Aion(1024) hat den wer auch????


----------



## UCPJohnny (18. September 2009)

Hab auch 1.5.0.6 und alles auf englisch bekomm aber immer gameguard error 153 ^^


----------



## Imzane (18. September 2009)

Sagt bitte bescheid wenn ihr wisst wie man den bug, you cannot run anymore client, behebt. 

danke


----------



## Raaandy (18. September 2009)

RogueS schrieb:


> Seraph
> 
> als auch  Casshern... :<
> 
> ...



bitte nich auf balder^^ ich find den namen an sich schon peinlich aber bitte sei nich auf balder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talshair (18. September 2009)

Melonni schrieb:


> sei froh das ihr es starten könnt.. bei mir meint der Launcher es ist net installiert^^




Bei mir wurde Aion wieder richtig in die Liste eingetragen. Bei meiner Frau mit PC nebenan zeigt es nun auch "nicht installiert" an und wir haben beide die gleiche Version. Es liegt also nicht an Dir. Scheint ein Zufallsgenerator zu sein. Installiere aber jetzt nicht neu, vielleicht patchen sie es nachher noch.


----------



## Greenday (18. September 2009)

Dr.Faust schrieb:


> Also bei mir kommt immer Nachdem ich Start erzwinge die Fehlermeldung Aion(1024) hat den wer auch????



ja hab ich auch,ich weiss auchnicht was ich machen soll


----------



## SireS (18. September 2009)

Imzane schrieb:


> Sagt bitte bescheid wenn ihr wisst wie man den bug, you cannot run anymore client, behebt.
> 
> danke



Den Satz hab ich in der Open beta hier auch ständig gelesen im Forum, mal SuFu probieren


----------



## Raaandy (18. September 2009)

leute die server sind total überlastet macht euch doch keinen streß.


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Also wenn ich am 20. auch nicht in deutsch zocken kann werde ich echt angepisst sein.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (18. September 2009)

Und warum genau?

englische Sprache schöne Sprache!


----------



## Norjena (18. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Also wenn ich am 20. auch nicht in deutsch zocken kann werde ich echt angepisst sein.



Das stimmt, ich würds zwar auch auf english spielen, aber deutsch ist mir um einiges lieber.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (18. September 2009)

Ich hab meine Namen jetzt. Aber  meine Freundin versucht auf ihrem PC auf den Server zu kommen und es klappt nicht. 
Mit der Meldung:the  client`s regional code is not compatible with the game server

weiß wer rat? Neustart des Servers, Spracheinstellungen etc, alles schon versucht


----------



## SakuraJosy (18. September 2009)

omg sie haben das mit den modem usern immernoch nicht im griff.. ich kann weiterhin nur über mein proxy programm einloggen.....


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Und warum genau?
> 
> englische Sprache schöne Sprache!



Darum gehts nicht ich habe hier auch die UK Version von Red Faction Guerilla liegen allerdings habe ich die deutsche Version gekauft also erwarte ich das es auch auf deutsch läuft.


----------



## Grüner Schami (18. September 2009)

alle namen erstellt^^ 

Auf Thor geht nicht mehr Eliar oder Saron^^

aber will endlich auf deutsch stellen um die stimmen zu hören -.-


----------



## Tokenlord (18. September 2009)

oO
Ihr habt in 3,5 Stunden 40 (!) Seiten vollgeschrieben xD


----------



## Devisionbell (18. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Mein zweiter Name war natürlich vergeben und warum Selene nicht erlaubt war ist mir auch schleierhaft.



Evtl heist ein NPC bereits Selene?


----------



## Alyah (18. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Und warum genau?
> 
> englische Sprache schöne Sprache!



jo schon, nur wenn man den ganzen Tag schon auf der Arbeit nur englisch spricht, dann will man wenigstens sein Hobby in deutsch geniessen.. Ich zumindest ^^ Brauch das abends nicht auch noch.


----------



## Jackall (18. September 2009)

hab auch 1024 
ICH WILL REIIIIIIIIN


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Devisionbell schrieb:


> Evtl heist ein NPC bereits Selene?



Könnte sein.


----------



## Alyah (18. September 2009)

jetzt mal alles deinstalliert und installiere neu. Wenns dann nicht geht, weiss ich auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

So am 20. Seht ihr unser Team auf Thor rumrennen, 
Ich Skyler
Mein bro Skylar xD
ihr werdet alle sterben XDDD


----------



## Jackall (18. September 2009)

weiß einer bis wann man die chars erstellen kann?


----------



## SeyitAbi (18. September 2009)

Hm hab launcher neu gestartet doch aion wird als nicht installiert angezeigt......(!) wieso?


----------



## FallenAngel88 (18. September 2009)

Jackall schrieb:


> weiß einer bis wann man die chars erstellen kann?



Sonntag 18 uhr und dann ab 21 uhr wieder


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> So am 20. Seht ihr unser Team auf Thor rumrennen,
> Ich Skyler
> Mein bro Skylar xD
> ihr werdet alle sterben XDDD



Freut mich mal sehen ob ich dir dann als Crystaline der Jägerin im Abyss zur Seite stehen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alyah (18. September 2009)

Jackall schrieb:


> weiß einer bis wann man die chars erstellen kann?



bis Sonntag 18 Uhr - ab 21 Uhr SOLLTE dann das Spielen funktionieren ^^


----------



## FallenAngel88 (18. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> So am 20. Seht ihr unser Team auf Thor rumrennen,
> Ich Skyler
> Mein bro Skylar xD
> ihr werdet alle sterben XDDD



Asmo oder Elyos??


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

So habe mal die DEU Dateien gelöscht und lad die nochmal. Jedenfalls zieht er seit dem repair wieder was mit 800 MB. Mal gucken obs hilft.


----------



## Tuskorr (18. September 2009)

ARRRRG!!!!
Wer von euch hat mir den Namen Alucard auf Votan geklaut??!!


----------



## Healor (18. September 2009)

Bei mir hat es jetzt endlich auch geklappt.

Nach dem 5,2 MB Patch einfach den Launcher neustarten, bei der Fehlermeldung auf Start erzwingen dann gings. Der Client war allerdings noch auf Englisch aber egal.

Man sieht sich dann am 20ten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (18. September 2009)

boah man :'( Storm Pain Lin Claire alles vergeben 

dann eben Jones Lara


----------



## RogueS (18. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> bitte nich auf balder^^ ich find den namen an sich schon peinlich aber bitte sei nich auf balder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es ist nich auf Balder... ich überleg mir warscheinlich eh noch nen andern name, aber, dass beide die ich mir aus filmen bzw. serien geklaut hab bereits weg sin :< grml.

Wenigstens den Namen für mein Twinkmädl konnt ich mir wie gewünscht reservieren. Name:  "Hana" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (18. September 2009)

Tuskorr schrieb:


> ARRRRG!!!!
> Wer von euch hat mir den Namen Alucard auf Votan geklaut??!!



haha !!  habe auf thor und Votan FallenAngel sichern können^^


----------



## Jackall (18. September 2009)

xD hellsing fan ^^
war klar das so ein name schnell weg ist
guck morgen mal ob meine noch da sind
geh jetz pennen 
gn8


----------



## Tuskorr (18. September 2009)

Hellsing is geil^^
Alucard, ist der best name ever!!!

Jetzt ist er weg *WÄÄÄÄHHHH*


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. September 2009)

Ich bekomme einfach auf biegen und brechen keine Verbindung zum Patch Server, ich geh off wenns morgen noch nicht geht Flame ich den NCSoft Support 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (18. September 2009)

Nami auf thos is wohl auch weg :>


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Warum steht bei manchen eigentlich Aion EU und so wie bei mir immernoch Aion north america? Ist das wichtig?


----------



## Valin dX (18. September 2009)

Darf ich Vorstellen?!
Meine Beiden Chars!
Valin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und

Vasurian



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Man bin ich froh das wenn ich endlich die DVD von Aion habe. Dann installier ich alles nochmal komplett neu das downloaden war echt ne Qual.


----------



## Grüner Schami (18. September 2009)

Valin schrieb:


> Darf ich Vorstellen?!
> Meine Beiden Chars!
> Valin
> 
> ...



Wenn ich so rumrennen müsste dann würd ich meinen Char löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zumindest der erste Char, der 2te is ok^^


----------



## Grimmjow19 (18. September 2009)

meine chars :x




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ALLES auf low 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RogueS (18. September 2009)

und meine:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hartega (18. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> Nami auf thos is wohl auch weg :>



hey ^^ hattest du nicht eben noch das selbe problem?


 ich habe diesen kack "You Cannot Run Anymore Client" fehler immernoch genau wie in der OB wisst ihr vllt was ich da jetzt tun kann? weil langsam ist das echt nich mehr lustig

ich habe bis jetzt noch NICHTS außer ärger mit diesem spiel gehabt und mir die preorder zu bestellen war der völlige schwachsinn xD bringt mir ja eh nix wie man sieht

MfG

Hartega


----------



## Grüner Schami (18. September 2009)

RogueS schrieb:


> und meine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Typ sieht so Ugly aus xD son schwächlicher kleiner Heini XDDDD


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (18. September 2009)

Gut meine Chars nun auch endlich erstellt^^


----------



## RogueS (18. September 2009)

Grüner schrieb:


> Der Typ sieht so Ugly aus xD son schwächlicher kleiner Heini XDDDD



Was erwartest du von nem Schurke Oo

3meter und Muskelberg?

Naja, jedem das seine. Ich habe die Halbe open Beta nur an ihm rumgebastelt^^...


----------



## Diomor (18. September 2009)

meine sind auch erstellt, leider ebenfalls nur mit englischer Sprache. Hoffentlich wird das mit der deutschen Sprache bald gefixt mit diesem 1024 fehler =(


----------



## Alyah (18. September 2009)

oh man... alles neu installiert. geht immer noch nicht.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (18. September 2009)

Hartega schrieb:


> hey ^^ hattest du nicht eben noch das selbe problem?
> 
> 
> ich habe diesen kack "You Cannot Run Anymore Client" fehler immernoch genau wie in der OB wisst ihr vllt was ich da jetzt tun kann? weil langsam ist das echt nich mehr lustig
> ...



nachm 300mb update hatte ich nurnoch den fehler das alles auf koreanisch war
hatte noch von der ob einen zusätzlchen befehlsparameter drin und nachdem ich ihn gelöscht hatte gings auf deutsch :x


----------



## Hartega (18. September 2009)

ZITAT(Grimmjow19 @ 18.09.2009, 22:33) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Nami auf thos is wohl auch weg :>

hey ^^ hattest du nicht eben noch das selbe problem?


 ich habe diesen kack "You Cannot Run Anymore Client" fehler immernoch genau wie in der OB wisst ihr vllt was ich da jetzt tun kann? weil langsam ist das echt nich mehr lustig

ich habe bis jetzt noch NICHTS außer ärger mit diesem spiel gehabt und mir die preorder zu bestellen war der völlige schwachsinn xD bringt mir ja eh nix wie man sieht

MfG

Hartega


----------



## Grüner Schami (18. September 2009)

RogueS schrieb:


> Was erwartest du von nem Schurke Oo
> 
> 3meter und Muskelberg?
> 
> Naja, jedem das seine. Ich habe die Halbe open Beta nur an ihm rumgebastelt^^...



Klaro np^^ jeder wie er will :> hauptsache du hast spaß am spiel^^


----------



## Bloody-Minded (18. September 2009)

na wunderbar mein Deutschpatch läuft endlich
aer die die Scouts heißen da echt Späher???
*grusel*


----------



## Hartega (18. September 2009)

oh ups ausversehen 2 mal gepostet xD sry^^

hmm na toll ich habe den befehlsparameter nicht mehr drinne aber trotzdem klappt hier mal wieder garnichts... naja ich hätte ja sonst spaß dran haben können ôo

noch ne lösung hat keiner für mich oda?

MfG

Hartega


----------



## Grüner Schami (18. September 2009)

pfui das mit dem deutsch funzt immernoch net :/ naja wenigstens sind meine namen save^^


----------



## Thoraxos (18. September 2009)

Juhu Namen gesichert


----------



## Grimmjow19 (18. September 2009)

Bloody-Minded schrieb:


> na wunderbar mein Deutschpatch läuft endlich
> aer die die Scouts heißen da echt Späher???
> *grusel*



seitpaar jahren schon ;>


----------



## Grüner Schami (18. September 2009)

Bloody-Minded schrieb:


> na wunderbar mein Deutschpatch läuft endlich
> aer die die Scouts heißen da echt Späher???
> *grusel*



qq

wie hast das zum laufen gebracht?


----------



## Alyah (18. September 2009)

hab immer noch version: 1.5.0.1 - er patcht gar nix. *grummel*


----------



## -Turel- (18. September 2009)

und bei mir hat er noch immer ein problem hat da jemand nen rat?? Habe nichts verändert etc. gehe auf ds spiel suche nach update und dann nichts erhat ein problem die server zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 brauche dringent hilfe


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Freut mich mal sehen ob ich dir dann als Crystaline der Jägerin im Abyss zur Seite stehen kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hoffen wir mal bist doch Asmo oda???
Naja, dann erstmal lvln lvln lvln, und die beste Gilde die uns beim lvln übern weg kommt da wollma rein xD


----------



## Bloody-Minded (18. September 2009)

Grüner schrieb:


> qq
> 
> wie hast das zum laufen gebracht?



immer und immer wieder versucht
jetzt tuts endlich

englisch ganz raus genommen aus dem NCL


----------



## Hartega (18. September 2009)

hmm jetzt habe ich zwar dieses "You Cannot Run Anymore Client" weg bekommen aber nun bekommen ich dauernt "You Are Disconnect from the Game Server"... hat da vllt jmd eine idee?


MfG

Hartega


----------



## Duana (18. September 2009)

ich bekomm ständig den fehler cannot initialize the game


----------



## Norjena (18. September 2009)

Bloody-Minded schrieb:


> na wunderbar mein Deutschpatch läuft endlich
> aer die die Scouts heißen da echt Späher???
> *grusel*



Warum "grusel? 
Die Übersetzung ist doch richtig, und Späher hört sich gut an.


----------



## Grüner Schami (18. September 2009)

Duana schrieb:


> ich bekomm ständig den fehler cannot initialize the game



Kommt bei mir auch, nur wenn ich auf englisch stelle gehts :/


----------



## Sounds (18. September 2009)

Na geil. Dachte mir geh paar Stündchen raus, da ich um 21 Uhr eh nix erreichen werden und nun ist Aion außem Luncher verschwunden, dabei hab ich immernoch den 1.5 patch aus der OB drauf ~.~
3h und immernoch keine lösung für das Problem...


----------



## Duana (18. September 2009)

bei mir is auf englisch der gleiche mist


----------



## -Turel- (18. September 2009)

bei mir steht nun folgendes ....

Kommunikationsfehler des Patch-Servers bei Ausführen des Vorgangs:

Getting Patch List

hat da einer ne idee was ich da machen muss? oder liegt es daran das es überfüllt ist??


----------



## Bloody-Minded (18. September 2009)

dann startet das spiel doch erstmal ohne Launcher
wie wäre es mit der idee

oder kennt ihr nur Verknüpfungen?


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Sounds schrieb:


> Na geil. Dachte mir geh paar Stündchen raus, da ich um 21 Uhr eh nix erreichen werden und nun ist Aion außem Luncher verschwunden, dabei hab ich immernoch den 1.5 patch aus der OB drauf ~.~
> 3h und immernoch keine lösung für das Problem...



Launcher neustarten gab einen hotifx.


----------



## Duana (18. September 2009)

und wie funzt des ?


----------



## Psymaty (18. September 2009)

Hab ich es überlesen oder gibt es schon eine Lösung für den Koreanisch Fehler??


----------



## -Turel- (18. September 2009)

ICh habe es über den Deskop und über den LAuncher versucht.... hat sonst noch einer ne idee.


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (18. September 2009)

Grüner schrieb:


> Kommt bei mir auch, nur wenn ich auf englisch stelle gehts :/



Genau wie bei mir

Luncher is auf deutsch, spiel musste ich auf Englisch stellen damits funzt sonst der gleiche Fehler


----------



## Sounds (18. September 2009)

Bloody-Minded schrieb:


> dann startet das spiel doch erstmal ohne Launcher
> wie wäre es mit der idee
> 
> oder kennt ihr nur Verknüpfungen?


Mach ich doch die ganze Zeit -.-



Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Launcher neustarten gab einen hotifx.



Brachte leider keinen Erfolg bei mir


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Psymaty schrieb:


> Hab ich es überlesen oder gibt es schon eine Lösung für den Koreanisch Fehler??




Ich probier gerade was wenn es geklappt hat melde ich mich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psymaty (18. September 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Ich probier gerade was wenn es geklappt hat melde ich mich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Turel- (18. September 2009)

ICh stelle mal ne Theorie auf alle wollen natürlich jetzt schnell rein ist wie bei vielen leuten die durch eine Tür wollen und nun kommt keiner mehr. Auf uns bezogen die Server sind überlastet und stoppen das gepatche morgen sieht es ja vlt etwas besser aus im Notfall morgen einfach mal Ncsoft ne mail schreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Turel- (18. September 2009)




----------



## -Turel- (18. September 2009)

SRy wegen der wiederholung


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. September 2009)

Und ich kann immernoch nicht Patchen gibts da wenisgtens schon ne Lösung? hab 1.0.5.0.1 aus der OB drauf...

Ui Tripple-Post GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

-Turel- schrieb:


> SRy wegen der wiederholung



Ich war schon drin und Charakter gemacht, eig. sollte es bei jeden gehen auf english....
Jitz muss es nur noch auf Deutsch gehen und ich kann fröhlich schlafen gehen


----------



## Duana (18. September 2009)

wo hast des denn umgestellt ?


----------



## -Turel- (18. September 2009)

Meint ihr damit den Launcher auf englisch oder das spiel....


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

Duana schrieb:


> wo hast des denn umgestellt ?



meinst du auf english? Einstellungen, Sprachoptionen dann das da steht Auf english starten und dann rein ins spiel... er sagt er wil updaten ich soll neustarten ich klick später neustarten und mach start erzwingen
Spiel auf English reicht.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. September 2009)

Gibts eine Hilfe dafür das man nicht Patchen kann?


----------



## Duana (18. September 2009)

wo denn im launcher oder wo ?


----------



## Bexx13 (18. September 2009)

Konnte auch einloggen indem ich Start erzwinge trotz 1.5.0.5. in englisch.

Diese Fehlermeldung dass der Patchserver nicht erreichbar ist, hab ich einfach ignoriert.

2 Chars erstellt Wunschname noch frei und Platz aufm Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber schon seltsam dass einige mit 0.5 andre mit 0.6 einloggen können...

Viel Erfolg allen andren man sieht sich auf Krombacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bexx


----------



## -Turel- (18. September 2009)

so ich gebe für heute nach mal auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vlt sieht es ja morgen abend was rosiger aus (hoff) wünsche euch allen noch nen schöne chr erstellung und bis morgen bb


----------



## Jurrasic (18. September 2009)

Bei mir kommt immer noch die Fehlermeldung 1024 auf Englisch und Deutsch.
Hat da jemnad Ahnung woran das liegen könnte? 
(Puhh, auf Chineisch war alles leichter, keine Fehlermeldung, nichts ~.~)


----------



## Seymour09 (18. September 2009)

So, habe einfach Aion auf Englisch gestartet und meine 2 Chars erstellt und mir die Namen gesichert ( auch wenn ich bei meinem Twink ausweichen musste, da der schon vergeben war *grml * ).

Mal schauen, wann ich jetzt endlich den Patch 1.5.0.6 runterladen kann...


----------



## Sounds (18. September 2009)

So nach nem Neustart des Rechners ist Aion schonmal im Luncher zufinden, nur kann ich nicht patchen. Also immernoch auf dem Stand der OB ....


----------



## Perfectenemy (18. September 2009)

Okay die DEU Dateien neusaugen bringt nix könnt ihr euch sparen. Ich warte auf einen fix von NC Soft. Ich lade doch nicht nochmal 9GB mit 5kb.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. September 2009)

same here @ sounds bekomm immer fehler 36


----------



## Skyler93 (18. September 2009)

Sounds schrieb:


> So nach nem Neustart des Rechners ist Aion schonmal im Luncher zufinden, nur kann ich nicht patchen. Also immernoch auf dem Stand der OB ....



du kommst mit den standard der OB rein per Start erzwingen.....
und kannst auch damit char erstellen zumindest können das ein paar............
hoffe es klappt bei dir
bin jitz aber mal off ich bin müüüüüüüüüüüde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synti (18. September 2009)

Duana schrieb:


> wo denn im launcher oder wo ?



die spracheinstelung des nc-launcgher ist wurscht... was funzt ist, da wo Aion steht im launcher auf "eigenschaften" klicken.
dann im fenster in der mitte auf "sprachoptionen" klicken. dann nur englisch anklicken und spiel in englisch starten.
Update macht er bei mir zwar auch nicht, aber ich konnte meine chars trotzdem erstellen.. wenn fehlermeldung kommt, einfach auf start erzwingen klicken.

für alle die das problem haben: you can not run any more client: das taucht dann auf, wenn du z.b.über aol reingehst. dann hast du nämlich zwei netzwerkverbindungen:
eine die aol braucht (winimodem oder so) und zusätzlich eine Lan-verbindung über deine netzwerkkarte. dann funzt es erstmal nicht bis zum launch von Aion, wo sie
gameguard deaktivieren wollen. gameguard verhindert es mit zwei verbindungen auf aion zuzugreifen. einzige lösung ist, ein router zu kaufen mit integriertem modem.
dann kannst du über den router gehen, der zu aion nämlich nur eine verbindung aufbaut, dann funzt das.


----------



## Sounds (18. September 2009)

Hey cool, mit Start erzwingen gehts ja. thx  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So wäre jemand so nett und erstellt paar Elyos chars auf Votan? Kann weder auf Thor noch auf Votan Asmo erstellen... life is pain...


----------



## Millet (18. September 2009)

gott war das ein chaos gut das ich mit zwei anderen zusammen aion anfange^^
bei mir und meinem freund tat sich nichts aber bei einer freundin nu hat sie auf biegen und brechen auf kromede 5 von 6 wunschnamen gesichert.

der 6 musste leider umbenannt werden war aber klar das okami wieder schnell weg seinn wird ^^


----------



## Collectorlegend (18. September 2009)

steht auch im twitter das manche Rasen auf den Servern geblockt werden damit es wieder ein ausgleich gibt


----------



## Hartega (18. September 2009)

soooo JAHHUUUUUUUUUUUUU ich habe es geschaft ! dieser scheiss You Cannot Anymore Client fehler ist nun einfach zu überwinden^^ 

und der You Are Disconnect from Game Server ist einfach nur wegen dem kack You Cannot Anymore Client fehler so oft aufgetreten^^

also einfach NCSoft Launcher Starten bei Aion auf Start klicken warten bis der diese Update überprüfung gemacht hat und dan ganz schnell den Patcher schließen und das spiel starten lassen und einloggen

evtl. bekommt man manchmal noch You Are Disconnect from Game Server aber nach ca 2-4 versuchen kommt man rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG

hartega


----------



## Lucióz (18. September 2009)

Patchserver sind immer noch down.
Habe jetzt versucht manuell auf 1.5.0.5 zu patchen geht aber nicht.

Muss mann dann nicht einfach die "Aion_Main_1.5.0.1To1.5.0.5.ncpatch" ins Aion hauptverzeichnis packen und dann den Launcher starten ?
Weil bei mir tut sich nichts.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. September 2009)

Du musst ne Verbindug zum Patchserver bekommen sonst kann der die Dateien nicht überprüfen


----------



## Hartega (18. September 2009)

atm sind die server eh down ^^ seit ca 5 mins sind die down^^


----------



## Collectorlegend (18. September 2009)

# In order to fix the "You cannot run any more clients" error, servers will be brought down in 10 minutes for a quick restart.3 minutes ago from Seesmic


----------



## teroa (18. September 2009)

also für alle die probs mit dem patchen habne geht mal bitte in euren 
C:\Program Files\NCsoft\Launcher\Config\Default ordner und macht euch mal ne sicherheitskopie von der game.xml datei (woanderes hinpacken dann)
und erstzt sie hiermit
http://rapidshare.com/files/281940955/Games.rar
 danach macht das spiel nen update sind 303,xx paar zerlatschte mb.. (deutschpatch datein)
mann kann dann ganz normal auf deutsch starten und so

und nicht wundern beim installieren zeigt er manchmal nen trojaner an warum auch immer aber ist sicher die datei...


sagt bescheid obs geklappt hat

das problem ist es gibt 10 patchserver nur der nc launcher benutzt nur den ersten wärend die anderen 9 sich langweilen daher ist der auch ständig überlastet...


----------



## Noktyn (18. September 2009)

Hartega schrieb:


> atm sind die server eh down ^^ seit ca 5 mins sind die down^^



da bastel ich ca. ne halbe stunde an meiner traumfrau rum...nahezu perfekt alles, brauchte nur noch namen eingeben und dann werd ich tatsächlich vom server disconnectet und die sind down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das is doch blöd


----------



## Düstermond (18. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> und nicht wundern beim installieren zeigt er manchmal nen trojaner an warum auch immer aber ist sicher die datei...



Nicht ernsthaft, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sounds (18. September 2009)

Solangsam krieg ich das Gefühl, das ich hier gequält werden. Konnte nach mehrmaliger Severselektion doch auf Votan nen Asmodier erstellen und in dem augenblick wo ich auf create drücke kommt die nette meldung:
Disconnectet from Server.

Najut, wenigstens sind die Server erstmal down ^^ So bleibt mir zeit Doom zu installieren und alle Gegnertexturen durch Aionlogos zuersetzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synti (18. September 2009)

Lucióz schrieb:


> Patchserver sind immer noch down.
> Habe jetzt versucht manuell auf 1.5.0.5 zu patchen geht aber nicht.
> 
> Muss mann dann nicht einfach die "Aion_Main_1.5.0.1To1.5.0.5.ncpatch" ins Aion hauptverzeichnis packen und dann den Launcher starten ?
> Weil bei mir tut sich nichts.



ich glaube das die folgendes gemacht haben...
mit dem update gibts probleme, dann haben sie gemerkt, daß sie das nicht so schnell nicht in ordnung bringen können.
ergo haben sie das update rausgenommen, damit die leute die möglichkeit haben ihre chars zu "bauen"
jetzt fahren sie alle server down und versuchen das ding hinzubekommen.

ich würde gar nichts verschieben, löschen, editieren, formatieren und auch nicht windows neu aufsetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
einfach warten und dann wird morgen oder übermorgen alles funzen...


----------



## teroa (18. September 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Nicht ernsthaft, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



doch aber laut nc (aion twitter) ungefährlich was auch imemr das heißen möge..


----------



## Collectorlegend (18. September 2009)

@ teroa welchen Client benutz du Aion (North America) ?


----------



## Lucióz (18. September 2009)

Ja im Moment ist alles ein bisschen chaotisch.

Gut dann warte ich einfach erstmal...


----------



## Animalm4st3r (18. September 2009)

Gut nu Läuft der Patch aber warum sollte ich die datei sichern? muss die da nachher wieder rein? und was ist an der anders?


----------



## Noktyn (18. September 2009)

Synti schrieb:


> ich würde gar nichts verschieben, löschen, editieren, formatieren und auch nicht windows neu aufsetzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bete das alles funktioniert.... Durch Zufall hab ich Montag frei und hab mich gefreut wie doof das ich Sonntag länger spielen kann, hoffe das haut alles so hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (18. September 2009)

Collectorlegend schrieb:


> @ teroa welchen Client benutz du Aion (North America) ?



den ganz normalen eu client.. es steht nur aion da der us wird ja net mehr angezeigt..


----------



## Düstermond (18. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> doch aber laut nc (aion twitter) ungefährlich was auch imemr das heißen möge..



Tut mir wirklich sehr leid, wenn ich zu misstrauisch bin und du nur helfen willst, aber hast du das eventuell auch als Quelle?


----------



## Hartega (18. September 2009)

hehe^^ nun wird doch alles gut^^ 

btw ich habsch auch grad n char erstellt xD aber kurz bevor der server down ging konnte ich mein Char noch erstellen xD


fals es wen interessiert^^ : Server : Balder
                                       Name : Emarosa


----------



## teroa (18. September 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Tut mir wirklich sehr leid, wenn ich zu misstrauisch bin und du nur helfen willst, aber hast du das eventuell auch als Quelle?



soweit ich weiß kommt die trojaner meldung nur beim antivir... 
http://twitter.com/aion_ayase/status/4083240238


----------



## Kankuso (18. September 2009)

Bei mir gehts immer noch nicht -.-

AION ist immernoch in der Nicht Installiert Liste


----------



## BioHolic (18. September 2009)

So meine beiden Charas erstellt und jetzt heißt es warten bis Sonntag^^


----------



## Kyragan (18. September 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Nicht ernsthaft, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nur weil AntiVir einen Tronjaner erkennt heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es auch einer ist.
Antivirusprogramme vergleichen Dateisignaturen und geben je nach Einstellung bei exakten Treffern in der Datenbank oder bei ähnlichen Signaturen eine Meldung aus.
Letzteres wird wohl der Fall sein, ist aber sicherlich ungefährlich. Selbst bei den seriösesten Quellen kann das vorkommen, besonders bei hochempfindlichen Einstellungen von Virenscannern.


----------



## Mookie (18. September 2009)

._. Jetz bin ich mal bei der Serverauswahl und er sagt mir: "Dieser Server steht zur Zeit nicht zur Verfügung" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varnamys (18. September 2009)

Mookie schrieb:


> ._. Jetz bin ich mal bei der Serverauswahl und er sagt mir: "Dieser Server steht zur Zeit nicht zur Verfügung"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja das scheint auch grade zu stimmen.
Habe meine chars vorhin bereits gesichert und bekommen jetzt die selbe Meldung.


----------



## EyeofSauron (18. September 2009)

yey mein name is gesichert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (18. September 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Gut nu Läuft der Patch aber warum sollte ich die datei sichern? muss die da nachher wieder rein? und was ist an der anders?



naja sicher ist sicher.




Kankuso schrieb:


> Bei mir gehts immer noch nicht -.-
> 
> AION ist immernoch in der Nicht Installiert Liste




dein problem wird sein das wahrscheinlich die games.xml fehlt kuck mal in dein ordner 
C:\Program Files\NCsoft\Launcher\Config\Default  ob die da ist


----------



## Aschilles (18. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> also für alle die probs mit dem patchen habne geht mal bitte in euren
> C:\Program Files\NCsoft\Launcher\Config\Default ordner und macht euch mal ne sicherheitskopie von der game.xml datei (woanderes hinpacken dann)
> und erstzt sie hiermit
> http://rapidshare.com/files/281940955/Games.rar
> ...



*VIELEN VIELEN DANK!*
Ich hatte bis eben noch die 1.5.0.1 und immer den Fehler #36. Dank deines Tips konnte ich mit folgenden Schritten endlich mein Spiel updaten und erfolgreich starten:
- Launcher beenden
- in C:\Programme\NCsoft\Launcher\Config\Default die Games.xml gelöscht (Sicherheitskopie!)
- die Games.xml mit deiner ersetzen
- Launcher starten
- Updaten ohne Fehler #36
- Rechtsklick auf Aion und auf deutsch starten
- Updaten
- Aion starten auf deutsch
- Charakter erstellen


----------



## Collectorlegend (18. September 2009)

versuche grad über die Acc verwaltung Client runterzuladen wel ich bisher nur über Aion North America in englisch rein komm.allerdings tut sich da grad nix weder fehler meldung noch irgend ein % Fortschritt ... werd mal die Nacht dran bleiben und probieren.Will umbedingt auf deitsch zocken^^


----------



## teroa (18. September 2009)

Collectorlegend schrieb:


> versuche grad über die Acc verwaltung Client runterzuladen wel ich bisher nur über Aion North America in englisch rein komm.allerdings tut sich da grad nix weder fehler meldung noch irgend ein % Fortschritt ... werd mal die Nacht dran bleiben und probieren.Will umbedingt auf deitsch zocken^^



haste mal rechsklick auf aion gemacht im launcher und dort sprachauswahl geschaut ob du es net auf de stellen kannst??
bzw oben im launcher auf einstellung auf fortgeschritten auf europa und deutsch gestellt??


----------



## Düstermond (18. September 2009)

Jetzt hab ich endlich gepatched, jetzt ist alles auf koreanisch. Das Spiel ärgert mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (18. September 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich endlich gepatched, jetzt ist alles auf koreanisch. Das Spiel ärgert mich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wenn du auf deutsch startest und alles auf koreanisch ist guck ma nach ob du zusätzliche 

befehlsparameter drinen hast und wenn ja tu die raus :>


----------



## ABBMAD (18. September 2009)

Das mit der Games.xml hat bei mir Funktioniert.


----------



## Kankuso (18. September 2009)

ABBMAD schrieb:


> Das mit der Games.xml hat bei mir Funktioniert.


bei mir noch nich


----------



## ZONc (18. September 2009)

zur Sache mit der Games.xml:

Quelle: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showt....php?p=12901503

und auch: http://forum.gamona.de/newskommentare-134/...it-21281-7.html

//edith sagt: Es ist eine Erklärung... und es funktioniert bei Fehler 36 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondgras (18. September 2009)

Bei ist auch alles auf koreanisch, obwohl auf deutsch gestartet und keine parameter drinne. Die Stimmen sind deutsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Collectorlegend (18. September 2009)

das sich beim download über Acc verwaltung rein garnix tut hab ich jetzt auch mal das mit der Games Datei probiert immerhin downloaded er jetzt was.Nur was ist die Frage mal abwarten^^


----------



## Düstermond (18. September 2009)

Grimmjow19 schrieb:


> wenn du auf deutsch startest und alles auf koreanisch ist guck ma nach ob du zusätzliche
> 
> befehlsparameter drinen hast und wenn ja tu die raus :>



Dankeschön. Jetzt klappts endlich bei mir.
Morgen noch das Aion-Chaos aus dem Laptop beseitigen, dann kanns ja am Sonntag los gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (19. September 2009)

Kankuso schrieb:


> bei mir noch nich



was klappt denn nicht??


----------



## isismakyra (19. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> also für alle die probs mit dem patchen habne geht mal bitte in euren
> C:\Program Files\NCsoft\Launcher\Config\Default ordner und macht euch mal ne sicherheitskopie von der game.xml datei (woanderes hinpacken dann)
> und erstzt sie hiermit
> http://rapidshare.com/files/281940955/Games.rar
> ...




@teroa: Du bist mein Held! Hab den Tipp ausprobiert und siehe da. Aion patch und läuft auf deutsch! Vielen Dank!


----------



## Alyah (19. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> also für alle die probs mit dem patchen habne geht mal bitte in euren
> C:\Program Files\NCsoft\Launcher\Config\Default ordner und macht euch mal ne sicherheitskopie von der game.xml datei (woanderes hinpacken dann)
> und erstzt sie hiermit
> http://rapidshare.com/files/281940955/Games.rar
> ...



boar ich danke dir ! er fängt an zu downloaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Synti (19. September 2009)

Mondgras schrieb:


> Bei ist auch alles auf koreanisch, obwohl auf deutsch gestartet und keine parameter drinne. Die Stimmen sind deutsch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




koreanisch lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankuso (19. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> was klappt denn nicht??


Also ich hatte keine Games XML datei drinne dann hab ich mir die datei geladen (von nem user der es vorhin gelinkt hat) und die hab ich jetzt da rein getan. Aber mein Launcher zeigt mir immernoch an das das Spiel nicht installiert ist


----------



## teroa (19. September 2009)

Mondgras schrieb:


> Bei ist auch alles auf koreanisch, obwohl auf deutsch gestartet und keine parameter drinne. Die Stimmen sind deutsch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mhh kann es sein das du den alten us aion client hast
wenn ja versuch mal bei einstellungen im launcher von europa auf nordamerika zu stelln ...



Kankuso schrieb:


> Also ich hatte keine Games XML datei drinne dann hab ich mir die datei geladen (von nem user der es vorhin gelinkt hat) und die hab ich jetzt da rein getan. Aber mein Launcher zeigt mir immernoch an das das Spiel nicht installiert ist



ok dann schau mal ob die sich bei dir dort versteckt
C:\Programme\NCSoft\Launcher\Config\Default\Extensions\Aion Internal\GAMES

welches betriebsystem haste denn glaube vista und xp speichern die unterschiedlich ab (meines daten da oben beruht sich ja auf vista)


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (19. September 2009)

Ne ahnung was man gegen das Koreanisch machen könnte?
Auf englisch hats ja schonmal gefunzt, dann diese game datei methode ausprobiert und jetzt ises wie gesagt auf koreanisch


----------



## Zapfle (19. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> also für alle die probs mit dem patchen habne geht mal bitte in euren
> C:\Program Files\NCsoft\Launcher\Config\Default ordner und macht euch mal ne sicherheitskopie von der game.xml datei (woanderes hinpacken dann)
> und erstzt sie hiermit
> http://rapidshare.com/files/281940955/Games.rar
> ...


Dank dem Tip funktioniert bei mir auch die Neuinstallation von Aion entlich wieder. Vielen Dank nochmal.


----------



## Kankuso (19. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> mhh kann es sein das du den alten us aion client hast
> wenn ja versuch mal bei einstellungen im launcher von europa auf nordamerika zu stelln ...
> 
> 
> ...



WOW es geht Herzlichen Dank!!

Patchversion 1.5.0.6 is schon die richtige oder?


----------



## teroa (19. September 2009)

Kankuso schrieb:


> WOW es geht Herzlichen Dank!!
> 
> Patchversion 1.5.0.6 is schon die richtige oder?



ok was war es gewesen??

ja der patch ist der aktuelle^^


----------



## Kankuso (19. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> ok was wars??
> 
> ja



ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sounds (19. September 2009)

So 2 nette Asmodier auf Votan erstellt (female Scout(später ranger) und male Warri(später Templer)

gn8 =)


----------



## teroa (19. September 2009)

Sounds schrieb:


> So 2 nette Asmodier auf Votan erstellt (female Scout(später ranger) und male Warri(später Templer)
> 
> gn8 =)



wie du konntest asmodiar erstelln verdammt das ging bei mir net da zu wenig elys da druff waren/sind...


----------



## Mookie (19. September 2009)

Also Asmodier sind wohl auf allen Server gut besetzt, hab jetz auf Krombacher (Kromede) und auf Votan bevor ich meine Chars erstellt habe die Meldung bekommen das ich kein Emodier mehr erstellen könne, was mir natürlich völlig Latte ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (19. September 2009)

Ne ahnung was man gegen das Koreanisch machen könnte?
Auf englisch hats ja schonmal gefunzt, dann diese game datei methode ausprobiert und jetzt ises wie gesagt auf koreanisch


----------



## Mookie (19. September 2009)

Graydox/FRankJaeger schrieb:


> Ne ahnung was man gegen das Koreanisch machen könnte?
> Auf englisch hats ja schonmal gefunzt, dann diese game datei methode ausprobiert und jetzt ises wie gesagt auf koreanisch


Offensichtlich genau wegen der Methode? Aber keine Ahnung ist nur ne Vermutung, ich für meinen Teil warte bis ich den Patch regulär saugen kann, was soll ich auch unbedingt heute damit wenn ich erst am Sonntag Abend zocken kann?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaria (19. September 2009)

Mookie schrieb:


> Also Asmodier sind wohl auf allen Server gut besetzt, hab jetz auf Krombacher (Kromede) und auf Votan bevor ich meine Chars erstellt habe die Meldung bekommen das ich kein Emodier mehr erstellen könne, was mir natürlich völlig Latte ist!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum hab ich blos das Gefühlt, ich brauche nur AE attacken auf die leiste zu ziehen, mit meinem Elyos Char.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Collectorlegend (19. September 2009)

bin grad noch am updaten weiß noch nicht ob ichs dann auf deu oder korea hab^^

Edit: Hmm ok habs jetzt auch auf koreanisch.Hab den Aion (North America) Client...


----------



## teroa (19. September 2009)

Collectorlegend schrieb:


> bin grad noch am updaten weiß noch nicht ob ichs dann auf deu oder korea hab^^



gute frage ich hab den eu client gehabt ,und keine probs bei sprache tipe mal darauf das die den us client habne dieses problem haben


edit  wie es mir dachte^^


----------



## Collectorlegend (19. September 2009)

woher hast den den eu client?


----------



## DaaVee (19. September 2009)

komm immer noch nicht in game , gamegurd fehler 153


----------



## Collectorlegend (19. September 2009)

DaaVee schrieb:


> komm immer noch nicht in game , gamegurd fehler 153




dazu hate ich bei twitter was geslesen wie man an dem vorbei kommt leider schon seite geschloßen


----------



## teroa (19. September 2009)

Collectorlegend schrieb:


> woher hast den den eu client?



hab den von der account seite genommen denke mal das es eu ist da ja im account auch eu steht..




DaaVee schrieb:


> komm immer noch nicht in game , gamegurd fehler 153



gameguard ordner löschen ..


----------



## DaaVee (19. September 2009)

ah T_T 
naja kennt jemand die lösung ?


----------



## Lucióz (19. September 2009)

Ich bin jetzt bis zum Login Screen gekommen.
Jetzt kommt aber immer 
"Id or Password does not match".

Obwohl beides richtig ist(Loginname, Passwort). Habe sogar schon ein neues Passwort über die Accountverwaltung vergeben.
Hat auch nichts gebracht.


----------



## teroa (19. September 2009)

Lucióz schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt bis zum Login Screen gekommen.
> Jetzt kommt aber immer
> "Id or Password does not match".
> 
> ...




mhh hab mal aus jux und dallerei falsche daten eigegeben bei mir stehts auf deutsch da??


----------



## Lucióz (19. September 2009)

Ich hab es jetzt erstmal auf English gestartet , das deutsche Sprachpaket zu laden hätte jetzt ewig gedauert.


----------



## teroa (19. September 2009)

Lucióz schrieb:


> Ich hab es jetzt erstmal auf English gestartet , das deutsche Sprachpaket zu laden hätte jetzt ewig gedauert.




ging bei mir liefs mit 1,4 mb/s  ist zwar nit die volle leitung aber passte...


----------



## Lucióz (19. September 2009)

Habe im Moment 20kb/s, und ja ich habe eine 16k Leitung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



NCSoft muss dringend neue Server kaufen, denn sonst wird dann jeder Patchtag zur Folter.



Edit: Habe auch schon andere Server ausprobiert, waren alle leider gleich langsam.


----------



## Tommsen (19. September 2009)

also für alle die probs mit dem patchen habne geht mal bitte in euren
C:\Program Files\NCsoft\Launcher\Config\Default ordner und macht euch mal ne sicherheitskopie von der game.xml datei (woanderes hinpacken dann)
und erstzt sie hiermit
http://rapidshare.com/files/281940955/Games.rar
danach macht das spiel nen update sind 303,xx paar zerlatschte mb.. (deutschpatch datein)
mann kann dann ganz normal auf deutsch starten und so

und nicht wundern beim installieren zeigt er manchmal nen trojaner an warum auch immer aber ist sicher die datei...


sagt bescheid obs geklappt hat

das problem ist es gibt 10 patchserver nur der nc launcher benutzt nur den ersten wärend die anderen 9 sich langweilen daher ist der auch ständig überlastet...









Also hab grad diese Datei runtergeladen.... Patchen ging danach aber nun schlägt mein antivir Alarm... Trojaner! ;> Is des normal ?


----------



## Lucióz (19. September 2009)

Ja ist normal.

Von NCSoft heißt es sei ein False Positive.


----------



## teroa (19. September 2009)

Tommsen schrieb:


> Also hab grad diese Datei runtergeladen.... Patchen ging danach aber nun schlägt mein antivir Alarm... Trojaner! ;> Is des normal ?



ja hab ich aber schon gepostet das dies ein problem beim antivir sei inclusive link zu twitter wo es bestätigt wird..




teroa schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß kommt die trojaner meldung nur beim antivir...
> http://twitter.com/aion_ayase/status/4083240238


----------



## Membaris (19. September 2009)

Also nach 2 stündigen warten habe ich es nochmal versucht und hat alles wunderbar funktioniert. Ist alles auf Deutsch. Dann kann es ja 
endlich losgehen am Sonntag ^^

So long  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (19. September 2009)

Membaris schrieb:


> Also nach 2 stündigen warten habe ich es nochmal versucht und hat alles wunderbar funktioniert. Ist alles auf Deutsch. Dann kann es ja
> endlich losgehen am Sonntag ^^
> 
> So long
> ...



Wo hast du deinen client runnter geladen und wie lang hats gedauert?


----------



## teroa (19. September 2009)

Graydox/FRankJaeger schrieb:


> Wo hast du deinen client runnter geladen und wie lang hats gedauert?




also laut amboss sollte es eigentlich gehen.
Solltet ihr bereits die ominöse Aion (US) Version heruntergeladen haben, dann könnt ihr sie weiterhin verwenden. 
Denkt aber daran, dass der Launcher trotzdem auf Europa stehen muss, sofern ihr einen EU Key bekommen habt.

Nach unseren Vorstellungen sollte es nicht nötig sein, irgendetwas zu deinstallieren. 
*Aber ihr wisst ja, sollte es doch irgendwie nicht klappen, dann versucht es am Besten nochmal mit einer sauberen Installation von Anfang an*", so Martin "Amboss" Rabl.


ps: gerade aus nen anderen threat 
Also wenn ihr den North Amerika client habt, könnt ihr im clienten unter "nicht installiert" Aion sehen, da geht ihr auf Eigenschaften -> Installationsverzeichnis und wählt im Aion Ordner bin32/Aion.bin aus, danach läd der nochmal den 300 mb deutsch patch und dann klappt das auch auf deutsch und mit Anmeldung.


----------



## Tommsen (19. September 2009)

Ah gut danke kann ich ja bruhigt ignorieren....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Collectorlegend (19. September 2009)

Hab gerade in nem Forum gefunden das wer den Aion (North America ) Client hat soll sich den EU Client runterlade. Aion (NA) deinstallieren und Aion (EU) installieren dann hat man das Problem nicht mehr das es auf koreanisch ist


Game launching in Korean?

Two possible causes, one is worse than the other.

- Short & Easy fix:
1. Right-click on Aion in your Launcher game list
2. Select Properties
3. Change/update language

- Long & Rough fix:
You are running a North American client from Europe and may need to reinstall the European client. Odds are you've been playing Aion since way back in the beginning. When you re-install, the version that gets installed is determined by your OS locale settings and Launcher Options. It will take a while, but you will need to remove Aion from the Launcher and start from square one.


----------



## Seymour09 (19. September 2009)

Puh, endlich lade auch ich den Patch runter...momentan zwar nur mit 235KB/Sek, aber besser als gar nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (19. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> also laut amboss sollte es eigentlich gehen.
> Solltet ihr bereits die ominöse Aion (US) Version heruntergeladen haben, dann könnt ihr sie weiterhin verwenden.
> Denkt aber daran, dass der Launcher trotzdem auf Europa stehen muss, sofern ihr einen EU Key bekommen habt.
> 
> ...



Ich hab nur den NA installiert.
Wenn ich die bin datei auswähle fragt er ob er sie überschreiben soll und das ist denk ich nicht die absicht den ordner zu schrotten oder?

Ich bin grad am installieren des normalen Aions was ich vorhin wahrscheinlich nicht gesehn hab, nur dauert das wahnsinnig lange; 434kb/sek imo.


----------



## Phash (19. September 2009)

is das schon live? oder noch Beta? oder wie? oder was?


----------



## teroa (19. September 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> is das schon live? oder noch Beta? oder wie? oder was?



wat nein aion ist ab dem 25 im handel erhältlich..
heute war nur für die vorbesteller (preorder) die möglichkeit ishc schon 2 charas zu erstellen und sich damit namen zu sichern.
preorder spieler könn schon ab sontag spielen normalen laden käufer 5 tage später--


----------



## Phash (19. September 2009)

achso.. hatte nur was gelesen von "release mit 1.5" und da ja jetzt schon ne höhere Nummer am Start ist...


----------



## SilverCH (19. September 2009)

Kanns sein das der/die server grad unten sin? o0
Bei mir wills un wills net klappen ;(


----------



## teroa (19. September 2009)

SilverCH schrieb:


> Kanns sein das der/die server grad unten sin? o0
> Bei mir wills un wills net klappen ;(



nein Calumon ^^die sind alle oben..


----------



## SilverCH (19. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich find den Spruch cool, like Hakuna-matata 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja dacht nur, der Launcher zeigt mir z.m an:

*Currently Unavailable*
The NCSoft.com server is temporarily unavailable. Please check your network connections and try again later.

Habs leider deinstalliert und wollt es nun wieder installieren.. nur naja iwie kriegt er einfach keine Verbindung hin... dacht um die Uhrzeit wäre weniger los... :S


----------



## Sin (19. September 2009)

SilverCH schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich find den Spruch cool, like Hakuna-matata
> ...



Ist egal, kannst trotzdem patchen


----------



## sharybaby21 (19. September 2009)

bei mir is die seite irgendwie auch down, konnte aber gott sei dank meine wunschnamen sichern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hätte sonst drei jahre überlegen müssen wegen nem ersatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (19. September 2009)

sharybaby21 schrieb:


> bei mir is die seite irgendwie auch down, konnte aber gott sei dank meine wunschnamen sichern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ey, deine Signatur... NAMENSKLAU, ab in die Ecke, schäm dich.


----------



## SilverCH (19. September 2009)

hmm... naja wenns bei alln geht wirds sicher bei mir auch irgendwann mal los gehn *aufuhrguck*.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sharybaby21 (19. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Ey, deine Signatur... NAMENSKLAU, ab in die Ecke, schäm dich.




Ich find den Namen halt klasse xD fühl dich geehrt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilverCH (19. September 2009)

dumpi duu... da tut sich immer noch nix *gähn*


----------



## Zapfle (19. September 2009)

bei mir patch der Launcher seit ca 3h Aion. von ehemals Aion (NA), welches ich deinstalleirt hatte auf jetziges Aion (EU) dank der geänderten games.xls datei


----------



## SilverCH (19. September 2009)

hmm dann probier ich des au mal aus...

EDIT: lol hät ich das ma früher gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Funktioniert, lädt jet alles runter ca. 6,8gb angezeigt... lass denn laufen u geh in die Heja^^


----------



## Zapfle (19. September 2009)

Tommsen schrieb:


> also für alle die probs mit dem patchen habne geht mal bitte in euren
> C:\Program Files\NCsoft\Launcher\Config\Default ordner und macht euch mal ne sicherheitskopie von der game.xml datei (woanderes hinpacken dann)
> und erstzt sie hiermit
> http://rapidshare.com/files/281940955/Games.rar
> ...


einfach so wie es hier steht machen, dann klappt es schon


----------



## teroa (19. September 2009)

Zapfle schrieb:


> einfach so wie es hier steht machen, dann klappt es schon



ehhmm lol da steht der falsche nickname beim zitat^^


----------



## Verdener (19. September 2009)

So, dank der games.xml-Datei konnte ich nun auch patchen......hatte das game vorher auch runtergeworfen und neu installiert.......dann den gameguard-order gelöscht und eine gameguard-datei.. ....danach nc-launcher gestartet und sofort wurde gepatcht.....erstmal ca. 700MB....danach nochmal die deutsche Sprachdatei von rund 300MB.......konnte mich einloggen und in den jeweiligen Charakterauswahlfenster....... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zapfle (19. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> ehhmm lol da steht der falsche nickname beim zitat^^


ich weiß, das ist ein Zitat von Seite 48 ^^


----------



## sharybaby21 (19. September 2009)

Zapfle schrieb:


> einfach so wie es hier steht machen, dann klappt es schon




hey supi vielen dank, er hat sofort angefangen zu patchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nur eine frage noch soll ich die alte datei die ich ersetzen sollte wieder rein packen oder das so lassen ???


----------



## teroa (19. September 2009)

sharybaby21 schrieb:


> hey supi vielen dank, er hat sofort angefangen zu patchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




kannste so ers ma lassen, sollte es später mal probs geben kann mann es immer noch zurücktauschen......


----------



## sharybaby21 (19. September 2009)

ok danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Collectorlegend (19. September 2009)

So habs jetzt endlich auch auf deutsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hatte die Aion (North America) version hab diese erst mit der datei vom Rapid link auf 1.5.0.6 gebracht hatte dann updaten können leider war dann alles auf Koreanisch.Hatte die Games Datei wieder mit der alten ersetzt,hab dann das Aion das unter nicht installiert benutzt (Eigenschaften-Installations Zielpfad-Aion.bin) Kam dann eben Meldung das er das auf EU Version updatet hab ich dann gemacht und tata alles auf deutsch jetzt.

just 4 info bin auf Thor mit Ashnod (Sorcerer) und Phage (Templer) auf Seite der Asmodier dann unterwegs^^


----------



## swordcall (19. September 2009)

Guten Morgen, 

ich würde gerne wissen, ob dieser Patch nur für die Spracheinstellungen benötigt wird, oder ob es auch noch neue Gesichter etc. gibt (dachte, ich hätte mal was von westlicheren Gesichtern gelesen)? 
Erstellen konnte ich meine Chars auch ohne das Update durch "Start erzwingen". Wenn es also nur um die Sprache geht, würde ich einfach noch warten können, bis das patchen besser läuft.


----------



## __Bacardii__ (19. September 2009)

morgen ^^ naja fehler 36 kommt wieder


----------



## Oglokk (19. September 2009)

Ich verstehe irgendwie nicht so ganz das Problem das hier auftaucht.Um 21 Uhr Char Erstellung.Man muss keinen Patch runterladen um Chars zu erstellen.Ich habe den Patch immernoch nicht aber ich glaube fest daran das wenn ich mich am Sonntag einlogge ich den Rest patchen kann und dann spielen.


Ich frag mich nur immer wieder wie blöd einige Hörnies hier sein können und trotzdem versuchen ewig einzuloggen spiel deinstallieren und installieren.Man er wird dann trotzdem nicht patchen da die server down sind bis sonntag.


Herr lass Hirn vom Himmel fallen.


----------



## Graydox/FRankJaeger (19. September 2009)

Collectorlegend schrieb:


> So habs jetzt endlich auch auf deutsch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genauso gemacht.
Er hat mich dann gefragt ob ich irgendwas ersetzen will, hab ne Kopie von Aion erstellt und es einfach riskiert.
Anschließend patchte er nen 265 mb Deutsch Patch (glaube das er so groß war)  und schon gings.
Endlich nach Stunden der Erfolg ich geh pennen bis dann.


----------



## laguun (19. September 2009)

Oglokk schrieb:


> Ich verstehe irgendwie nicht so ganz das Problem das hier auftaucht.Um 21 Uhr Char Erstellung.Man muss keinen Patch runterladen um Chars zu erstellen.Ich habe den Patch immernoch nicht aber ich glaube fest daran das wenn ich mich am Sonntag einlogge ich den Rest patchen kann und dann spielen.
> 
> 
> Ich frag mich nur immer wieder wie blöd einige Hörnies hier sein können und trotzdem versuchen ewig einzuloggen spiel deinstallieren und installieren.Man er wird dann trotzdem nicht patchen da die server down sind bis sonntag.
> ...



äähm patchen kann man wenn man die games.xml verändert.


----------



## -Turel- (19. September 2009)

wo ist die datei (finde ich nicht welcher ordner is die denn...)


----------



## laguun (19. September 2009)

-Turel- schrieb:


> wo ist die datei (finde ich nicht welcher ordner is die denn...)


müsstest du eigendlich in deinen windows ordner finden unter C:/programme/NCsoft/launcher/config/default und dort den games.xml


----------



## -Turel- (19. September 2009)

so uch bin nun in diesem ordner 

F:/programme/NCsoft/launcher/config/default 

un dort sind folgende datein      Name                 Typ                      .....

                                              Games               Xml Dokument  .....
                                              GAmesAddentum Xml dokument .....

ist das erste die genannte datei??


----------



## Animalm4st3r (19. September 2009)

jop


----------



## Berserkius (19. September 2009)

Habs nun auch endlich geschafft, eigentlich zur Elyos-Seite bin dann aber doch zu den Asmodiern [Thor]

Hier meine 2 Char. |Assa&Hexer|




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aion.IsuR (19. September 2009)

schade Zarius war schon weg,
ok aber Virtus < Gott des Mutes und Tapferkeit
sowie Isur sind jetzt mein^^


----------



## SilverCH (19. September 2009)

lol. wollt ja eigentlich auf Thor nen Asmodier erstellen, aber da sagt mir doch Aion, wenn ich schon n Elyos da drauf hab kann ich keine Asmodier neben setzten. Doch ich hab da ja gaaar nix drauf! ;(
Heisst das jetz es hat schon zuviele Asmos dort?


----------



## Fredez (19. September 2009)

Och ne so was blödes ich kann keinen Asmodier erstellen auf Votan -.-


----------



## Cerom (19. September 2009)

Sind die Patchserver nicht on ?

Ich habe nun die Games.xml erneuert. Immer noch Fehler 36. Dann habe ich in der Games.xml die allgemeine Adresse aion.patcher,ncsoft.com durch die Codes der verschiedenen Patchserver ersetzt. Also 206.127.155.35 bis 44. Nichts, immer Fehler 36


----------



## Thunderphönix (19. September 2009)

Wielang sind die Server eig offen fürn Charaktererstellen?
Noch bis morgen?


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (19. September 2009)

Auf einigen Servern gehn schon keine Asmos mehr? gottseidank hab ichs gestern noch hinbekommen oO


----------



## Thunderphönix (19. September 2009)

Cerom schrieb:


> Sind die Patchserver nicht on ?
> 
> Ich habe nun die Games.xml erneuert. Immer noch Fehler 36. Dann habe ich in der Games.xml die allgemeine Adresse aion.patcher,ncsoft.com durch die Codes der verschiedenen Patchserver ersetzt. Also 206.127.155.35 bis 44. Nichts, immer Fehler 36



http://rapidshare.com/files/281940955/Games.rar

Saug dir die Datei und ersetz die durch deine,damit funktionierts einwandfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kopernium (19. September 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> http://rapidshare.com/files/281940955/Games.rar
> 
> Saug dir die Datei und ersetz die durch deine,damit funktionierts einwandfrei
> 
> ...




Ich liebe dich!!! Seit gestern 16Uhr stundenlang versucht zu patchen..nichts hat gefunzt...Char-Reg ging zum Glück auch mit der alten Version aber endlich kann ich Patchen...danke, danke, danke!!!


----------



## Thunderphönix (19. September 2009)

Jetzt hab ich viren Meldung TR/Crypt.Xpack.Gen

einfach ignorieren?


----------



## Ocian (19. September 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich viren Meldung TR/Crypt.Xpack.Gen
> 
> einfach ignorieren?



jop


----------



## Thunderphönix (19. September 2009)

Juhu endlich passt alles,und Aion nun auf deutsch
Jetzt kann der Sonntag kommen


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (19. September 2009)

Zieht er bei euch nun auch nen 300 mb patch? xD


----------



## Kopernium (19. September 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Zieht er bei euch nun auch nen 300 mb patch? xD



Ja das ist der Deutsch-Patch...


----------



## Thunderphönix (19. September 2009)

Ne schon fertig ^^


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (19. September 2009)

Kopernium schrieb:


> Ja das ist der Deutsch-Patch...



Ok thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann kann ich den ja ohne sorge laden dass das wieder fehlerhaft irgendwas ist^^


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (19. September 2009)

wo kann man den patch den runterladen? in meinem ncsoft launcher kommt immer verbindung zum patchserver nicht möglich.


----------



## Grimmjow19 (19. September 2009)

nach paar mal neustarten hat er es irgendwann automatisch runter geladen


----------



## FallenAngel88 (19. September 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> wo kann man den patch den runterladen? in meinem ncsoft launcher kommt immer verbindung zum patchserver nicht möglich.



http://www.buffed.de/forum/lofiversion/ind...hp/t124904.html

da werden sie geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## laguun (19. September 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> wo kann man den patch den runterladen? in meinem ncsoft launcher kommt immer verbindung zum patchserver nicht möglich.




leute lest ihr überhaupt den beitrag durch? es steht doch oben 1000 mal erklärt du musst die games.xml ändern..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (19. September 2009)

laguun schrieb:


> leute lest ihr überhaupt den beitrag durch? es steht doch oben 1000 mal erklärt du musst die games.xml ändern.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So komisch es klingt, aber stickys werden immer übersehen. Die sind da oben wirklich immer ausser sichtweite.


----------



## Thunderphönix (19. September 2009)

Und bevor ihr da selbst was rumbastelt an der File,würd ich das hier runterladen

http://rapidshare.com/files/281940955/Games.rar

Und durch eure Games.xml ersetzen


----------



## FallenAngel88 (19. September 2009)

Thunderphönix schrieb:


> Und bevor ihr da selbst was rumbastelt an der File,würd ich das hier runterladen
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/281940955/Games.rar
> 
> Und durch eure Games.xml ersetzen



also ob ich jetzt der anleitung folge oder eine datei nehme von der ich nicht mal weiß was drin ist macht meiner meinung nach keinen unterschied...außer dass in der besagten datei ein virus oder so sein könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (scherz)


----------



## SilverCH (19. September 2009)

So meine 2 Chars sind erstellt, zwar nich gerade da wo ichs vorgehabt hab(Kromede), aber das passt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jetz bin auch ich für morgen bereit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (19. September 2009)

SilverCH schrieb:


> So meine 2 Chars sind erstellt, zwar nich gerade da wo ichs vorgehabt hab(Balder), aber das passt schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



willkommen im club 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hab mir meine 2 gestern erstellen LASSEn von nem freund bei dems geklappt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenrik (19. September 2009)

Also bei mir hilft das mit der Games.xml nichts. Könnte das evtl. daran liegen, dass ich noch den closed Beta clienten hab? Da kommt bei mir nämlich die Fehlermeldung, dass es nicht möglich ist 1.0.2.13 auf 1.5.0.6 zu patchen.
Dafür hat noch niemand ne lösung gefunden? Einzige die mir einfällt ist den OB clienten runterzuladen, ich hoff mal das schaff ich bis morgen; mein Internet ist da nämlich nicht so der Wötzer wie das Internet von manchen Leuten hier^^


----------



## Cerom (19. September 2009)

> http://rapidshare.com/files/281940955/Games.rar
> 
> Saug dir die Datei und ersetz die durch deine,damit funktionierts einwandfrei
> 
> ...


Hatte ich als erstes gemacht. Ich habe nun 10 verschiedene Games.xml (natürlich umbenannt). Schlußendlich hat es nun doch geklappt. Allerdings nur weil ich nochmal auf englisch umgeschaltet habe  und dann den Start erzwang. Das hatte ich auch vorher schon mal probiert. Es scheinen mehrere Fehler zu sein und die Kombination was man änder ausschlaggebend zu sein. Deshalb funktioniert es wohl bei den meisten, bei einigen, die eine falsche Kombination versuchen dann wohl nicht.


----------



## Thunderphönix (19. September 2009)

Cerom schrieb:


> http://rapidshare.com/files/281940955/Games.rar
> 
> Saug dir die Datei und ersetz die durch deine,damit funktionierts einwandfrei
> 
> ...




Du weißt aber schon wenn du deutsch hacken wegmachst,und dann bei englisch den hacken reinmachst,start erzwingst zwar charakter erstellen kannst,aber du net fertig geupdatet hast?
Und für das ist diese xml die ich oben gepostet habe da.Dadurch wird ein anderer Server ausgewählt zum updaten,und nicht ein überlasteter wie der standart server,wo man start erzwingen muss damit man erst ins game kommt.


----------



## Sounds (19. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> wie du konntest asmodiar erstelln verdammt das ging bei mir net da zu wenig elys da druff waren/sind...



Ging hat zwischenzeitlich mal. Hab halt dauernd selekt Server zwischen Votan, Thor, Kromedar und Telemachus gemacht bis man irgendwann halt nicht die Meldung kam, das man nur noch Elyos spielen kann auf diesen Servern.

Bissel Glück gehört halt auch dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw. Thx für den Tipp mit der games.xml. Konnte heut vormittag gemütlich die die 300mb knüppeln =)


----------



## Mookie (19. September 2009)

Sounds schrieb:


> btw. Thx für den Tipp mit der games.xml. Konnte heut vormittag gemütlich die die 300mb knüppeln =)



Jep bei mir "knüppelts" jetz endlich auch! ;-)


----------



## galacos (19. September 2009)

kann mir jemand helfen?
ich habb gestern auf den patch 1.5.0.6 gedownloadet
und nachdem ich dass gemacht hab wird aion nicht mea im launcher angezeigt also unter installierte spiele ne
weiß jemand was ich da machn kann


----------



## Kairon26 (19. September 2009)

Wäre jemand so lieb und kann bezüglich des Trojaners TR/Crypt.XPACK.Gen sagen wie man das nun handhaben soll?
Bin da grad sehr unsicher :-/

==> Siehe Anhang

Vielen Dank und Grüsse


----------



## Raaandy (19. September 2009)

hab geupdatet mit einer xml datei dir hier im forum geupdatet wurde. mein programm stellt jetzt nach starten immer ein trojanisches pferd fest. wenn ichs ignorier komm ich rein aber, alles is auf english also immer noch kein deutsch. wenn ichs in quarantene verschieb geht garnix.

wie bekomm ich das spiel auf deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will nich auf english erstellen..


----------



## Sounds (19. September 2009)

"Virus" kann ignoriert werden, das es keiner ist. Antivir spinnt einfach nur mal wieder. Die leute von NC sind schon am diskutieren mit den Programmiern von Avira. 

Informiert euch einfach mal wie so ein Programm funktioniert, bzw. wie es viren erkennt. =)


----------



## Kairon26 (19. September 2009)

Sounds schrieb:


> "Virus" kann ignoriert werden, das es keiner ist. Antivir spinnt einfach nur mal wieder. Die leute von NC sind schon am diskutieren mit den Programmiern von Avira.
> 
> Informiert euch einfach mal wie so ein Programm funktioniert, bzw. wie es viren erkennt. =)



Ich danke dir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (19. September 2009)

gut aber wenn ichs ignorier is immer noch alles auf english 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie krieg ichs auf deutsch?


----------



## Sounds (19. September 2009)

"Avira AntiVir will give a *false positive* for parts of the patch. Don't be alarmed. We are contacting them to have this resolved."

Twittereintrag von Sebastian Streiffert aka Ayase 
http://twitter.com/aion_ayase

Musste ein paar mal auf more klicken bis ich den gefunden hatte:
http://twitter.com/aion_ayase/status/4083240238


----------



## Tonkra (19. September 2009)

Und für alle die probleme mit verbinden zum Server haben beim patchen... oder nicht auf deutsch patchen können, bzw. immernoch den falschen AION (North America) Clienten haben..

hier eine anleitung wie ihr AION auf deutsch patched :

AION (North America) -> AION EU


----------



## Sounds (19. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> gut aber wenn ichs ignorier is immer noch alles auf english
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also ich hatte das Problem, das ich nicht patchen konnte, egal welche Sprache ich eingestellt habe.

Nachdem ich die games.xml , nach dieser Anleitung verändert habe, konnt ich patchen und das Spiel ist jetzt auch auf deutsch.


----------



## galacos (19. September 2009)

kann mir keiner helfen?


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (19. September 2009)

112 schon mal versucht ? 

Wie wäre es einfach mal mit mehr als die letzte Seite eines Threads lesen ?


----------



## Raaandy (19. September 2009)

Tonkra schrieb:


> Und für alle die probleme mit verbinden zum Server haben beim patchen... oder nicht auf deutsch patchen können, bzw. immernoch den falschen AION (North America) Clienten haben..
> 
> hier eine anleitung wie ihr AION auf deutsch patched :
> 
> AION (North America) -> AION EU



vielen dank tonkra 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hatte den hacken bei english drinne, da ich das mal bei der beta machen musste um spielen zu können^^ vielen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt lädt er den patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tonkra (19. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> vielen dank tonkra
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



damit ist es aber nicht alleine getan.. ich hoffe dein client ist nicht mehr AION (North America) ansonsten folg den anweisungen in meiner anleitung wie man den clienten in AION EU umwandelt.. denn sonst bringt dir der patch auch nix, da sonst nur korean. schriftzeichen erscheinen.


----------



## Raaandy (19. September 2009)

Tonkra schrieb:


> damit ist es aber nicht alleine getan.. ich hoffe dein client ist nicht mehr AION (North America) ansonsten folg den anweisungen in meiner anleitung wie man den clienten in AION EU umwandelt.. denn sonst bringt dir der patch auch nix, da sonst nur korean. schriftzeichen erscheinen.



bin alles durchgegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eu wars schon lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sunrise82 (19. September 2009)

ich hab ein ganz anderes Problem, bei mir wird immer angezeigt:
Cannot connect to the authorization server...

Was heißt das? Sind die alle ausgelastet? Ich versuch das nämlich jetzt dann seit 3 Stunden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tonkra (19. September 2009)

sunrise82 schrieb:


> ich hab ein ganz anderes Problem, bei mir wird immer angezeigt:
> Cannot connect to the authorization server...
> 
> Was heißt das? Sind die alle ausgelastet? Ich versuch das nämlich jetzt dann seit 3 Stunden...
> ...



um mich nochmals zu quoten:

Und für alle die probleme mit verbinden zum Server haben beim patchen... oder nicht auf deutsch patchen können, bzw. immernoch den falschen AION (North America) Clienten haben..

hier eine anleitung wie ihr AION auf deutsch patched :

AION (North America) -> AION EU


beim link steht was alles zu machen ist. ja das hat was mit überlastungen zu tun.. wenn du die eine games.xml datei downloadest umgehst du dieses problem.


----------



## sunrise82 (19. September 2009)

das hab ich gemacht, nachdem ich die Beiträge hier durchgelesen habe.
Und auch gestern hab ich bereits mein Client auf Europa umstellen können, nachdem
ich zig andere Probleme über diverse Foren lösen konnte.

Aber na gut.. Probier ich es eben nochmal...


----------



## Sounds (19. September 2009)

Hab mal Aion auf Notebook aktualisiert, nebenbei, hab da auch Antivir drauf ^^"
Muss schon sagen das das mal richtig nerfig ist. Werd den Mist mal runterhauen.


----------



## Healor (19. September 2009)

Sounds schrieb:


> Hab mal Aion auf Notebook aktualisiert, nebenbei, hab da auch Antivir drauf ^^"
> Muss schon sagen das das mal richtig nerfig ist. Werd den Mist mal runterhauen.



Warum? Weil immer die Viruswarnung kommt?

Du kannst im Expertenmodus von Antivir die Datei auf eine Ausnahmeliste packen, dann kommt die Meldung nicht mehr.

Antivir -> Konfiguration -> Guard -> Suche -> Ausnahmen -> "Vom Guard auszulassende Dateiobjekte" -> Pfad eingeben -> Hinzufügen


----------



## FallenAngel88 (19. September 2009)

Healor schrieb:


> Warum? Weil immer die Viruswarnung kommt?
> 
> Du kannst im Expertenmodus von Antivir die Datei auf eine Ausnahmeliste packen, dann kommt die Meldung nicht mehr.
> 
> Antivir -> Konfiguration -> Guard -> Suche -> Ausnahmen -> "Vom Guard auszulassende Dateiobjekte" -> Pfad eingeben -> Hinzufügen



man braucht bei der warnung einfach nur ignorieren und "auswahl merken" klicken >.<


----------



## Misuma (19. September 2009)

Bei mir sieht das ganze momentan so aus....


http://img5.imagebanana.com/view/vitwtett/desktop.jpg



Aber es läuft alles!!!  Mich stört das aion north america nur da oben.. ich trau mich nich auf deinstallieren zu klicken ^^ Dann hauts bestimmt ganz aion runter.

Und aion lädt auch jeden patch 2 mal... einmal für das aion north... und halt aion^^

Und nach dem guide hier auf buffed klappts auch nich das ich es wegbekomme irgendwie.


----------



## Healor (19. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> man braucht bei der warnung einfach nur ignorieren und "auswahl merken" klicken >.<



Warum einfach wenn es auch kompliziert geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieder was gelernt. Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sounds (19. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> man braucht bei der warnung einfach nur ignorieren und "auswahl merken" klicken >.<


seh ich nirgends  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Ich versuch das mal so einzustellen. btw war das mit antivir löschen ernst gemeint. Ab Oktober Windows 7 und da kommt mir dann Kaspersky rauf =)


----------



## FallenAngel88 (19. September 2009)

Sounds schrieb:


> seh ich nirgends
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



alte version vielleicht..bei mir hab ich darunter noch ein kästchen merken


----------



## Skyler93 (19. September 2009)

Sounds schrieb:


> seh ich nirgends
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kannst dir dawei doch 60 tage freeavast holen oder freekaspersky sind dasselbe nur das es nach 2 monaten halt nitmehr geht
weil antivir find ich schrott meine meinung.....


----------



## FallenAngel88 (19. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> kannst dir dawei doch 60 tage freeavast holen oder freekaspersky sind dasselbe nur das es nach 2 monaten halt nitmehr geht
> weil antivir find ich schrott meine meinung.....



wenn man sich etwas mit computern etc auskennt und weiß wo man was einstellt ist antivira gut


----------



## Sounds (19. September 2009)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> alte version vielleicht..bei mir hab ich darunter noch ein kästchen merken


 Kann gut sein, versucht seit 40min zu updaten, find aber keinen server cO


----------



## FallenAngel88 (19. September 2009)

Sounds schrieb:


> Kann gut sein, versucht seit 40min zu updaten, find aber keinen server cO



das problem habe ich auch seid 2 tagen


----------



## Sounds (19. September 2009)

hmm jetzt meint er das Programm sei auf aktuellem stand cO. OK alles klar, hab antivir das letzte mal im Mai aktuallisiert auf meinem Notebook


----------



## Heldentod1 (19. September 2009)

naja langsam kommt die hieße phase noch 28 std und es geht los wenn dann kein update kommt kann ich nich spielen


----------



## Millet (20. September 2009)

Healor schrieb:


> Warum? Weil immer die Viruswarnung kommt?
> 
> Du kannst im Expertenmodus von Antivir die Datei auf eine Ausnahmeliste packen, dann kommt die Meldung nicht mehr.
> 
> Antivir -> Konfiguration -> Guard -> Suche -> Ausnahmen -> "Vom Guard auszulassende Dateiobjekte" -> Pfad eingeben -> Hinzufügen



danke das hat nu alle probleme bei mir beseitigt ^^


----------

